# Jurassic S.A.V. - dons de pièces détachées pour Mac



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2010)

Hello folks,

Jusqu'ici, "Dons de Mac", le fil de Kertruc, regroupait tous les dons de matériel, mais il devenait à force un peu difficile de s'y retrouver, car il y avait de tout. Je vais donc le fermer, et le remplacer par deux fils différents :

- Ce fil ci, où ceux d'entre nous qui ont des matériels H.S. pourront proposer des "pièces de rechange" pour ceux qui voudraient remettre en état leurs antiquités

- "Dons de Mac v2 (et autres matériels)", ou ne seront proposés que les machines et autres matériels en état de fonctionnement.

Bien entendu, les deux règles suivantes continueront à s'appliquer :

- Règle 1 : que des dons, ni ventes (même à vil prix) ni échanges, ça, ça se traite dans les petites annonces.
- Règle 2 : seules les propositions de dons auront droit de cité, ceux qui cherchent quelque-chose devront se contenter de parcourir les offres (avec toutefois une légère tolérance pour les généreux donateurs de ce fil ou de l'autre, de ce point de vue).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h20 ----------

Bon, j'ouvre le bal avec une proposition vague :

J'ai ici deux épaves de PowerBook G3, une de Lombard, et une de Pismo. Je n'ai pas le temps de faire le détail de ce qu'il est possible de réutiliser dessus (d'autant que si je connais l'état de certaines pièces, il n'en va pas de même pour d'autres), donc si vous cherchez *là* pièce qui manque pour remettre votre machine en état, contactez moi par MP, je regarderais si j'ai (avec pour certaines, pas de garantie qu'elle fonctionne, mais ça, je préciserais cas par cas).


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2010)

bonjour
très bonne idée cette séparation entre dons de machines operationnelles et  dons d'épaves ou machines bancales pour pieces

-
par contre les titres pourraient etre plus explicites
ca eviterait les mélanges qui justement amenerent cette idée de 2 fils


genre 
don pour pièces de jurassic macs
et
 don pour jurassic macs en forme

Je vois ça !


----------



## Invité (16 Avril 2010)

Un Mac LC sans disque dur, sans Ram, sans pile.


----------



## iMacounet (20 Avril 2010)

Si quelqu'un a une carte mère de PowerMac G4 Quicksilver, ou un MDD en panne ... 

Au fait les demandes c'est autorisé ?

Tu as lu, la règle 2 dans mon post initial ?  :mouais:

J'ai oublié une partie :rose:


----------



## LC475 (21 Avril 2010)

Des claviers et souris ADB ainsi qu'un toner pour Laserwriter II encore emballé à chercher en Alsace


----------



## drs (21 Avril 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Un Mac LC sans disque dur, sans Ram, sans pile.



et dans quel coin je te prie?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2010)

Tiens, au fait, j'avais oublié : il me reste un câble ethernet supportant le 100base T (le Gigabit, je ne sais pas) de 10 mètres qui m'encombre, okazou &#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juin 2010)

J'ai desossé un G4 QS.

La carte graphique est disponible.

Ge Force 2MX - 32 Mb - VGA - ADC - AGP.

Pour 5,50 euros (prix de la poste )


----------



## drs (5 Juin 2010)

Ca m'interresse bien la carte graphique. On regle ca en mp?


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juin 2010)

drs a dit:


> Ca m'interresse bien la carte graphique. On regle ca en mp?


MP send.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2010)

J'ai toujours 3 disques durs de 2,5 pouces dans mes tiroirs qui cherchent preneur :

- Un 520 Mo "12mm" (épaisseur) P-ATA pour Powerbook de séries 1400, 2400, 3400 ou 5300, peut aussi être monté dans un WallStreet (mais un peu "léger" en capacité pour cette machine).

- Un 2 Go "12mm" (épaisseur) P-ATA pour les mêmes machines plus Kanga, WallStreet, voire Lombard ou Pismo, (mais un peu léger en capacité pour ces deux dernières machines).

- Un 80 Go "9mm" (épaisseur) S-ATA utilisable dans tous MacBook, pro ou non, mais aussi je pense Mac Mini Intel -> en partance pour chez imacounet !

J'ai aussi deux barrettes SoDimm de SDRam PC66 de 32 Mo chacune ( pour PowerBook G3 Wallstreet ou Lombard, mais pas Pismo)

Tout ceci était en état lors de l'entrée dans mes tiroirs, ou c'était convenablement rangé, donc, ça doit toujours l'être.


EDIT : Bon, ben j'ai bien fait de les remettre, bis repetita placent déjà un disque ! Bon, les collectionneurs de machines anciennes, pour les deux autres, pas d'amateurs ?


----------



## vieukh (24 Juin 2010)

bonsoir

je dispose de quelques "bricoles":
- cables (que je dois identifier; si j'y parviens !)
- nappes (idem)
- un trackball abaton (j'ignore s'il fonctionne)
- un clavier étendu qzerty adb
- un clavier étendu azerty adb (prise à réparer; pas très difficile pour un bricoleur)
- des jeux de disquettes système (système 7)
- quelques logiciels anciens (liste prochainement)
- des manuels
je dois faire un inventaire

ne tirez pas sur le donateur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> - des jeux de disquettes système (système 7)
> - quelques logiciels anciens (liste prochainement)
> - des manuels



Pour cette partie là, ça devra se passer dans cet autre sujet !


----------



## vieukh (25 Juin 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> je dispose de quelques "bricoles":
> - cables (que je dois identifier; si j'y parviens !)
> ...


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

Fais un inventaire, et je vais voir si quelque chose m'interesse.


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Juin 2010)

Je viens "d'autopsier" pendant ces dernières garderie de fin d'année, un powermac 8200/250 dont le disque dur est US (une merveille l'ouverture et l'accès de l'intérieur!)

J'y ai récupéré tout une théorie de modules de mémoire (9 en tout) allant de 64 Mo à 1Mo. Je puis aussi récupérer le proc, monté sur une carte fille, avec un gros radiateur dessus (mais à pâte thermique a depuis longtemps disparu). La machine fonctionnait il y a quelques semaines (disque dur HS).

Si quelqu'un en a besoin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2010)

DrFatalis a dit:


> un powermac 8200/250



 le 8200, c'était un 601 à 100 ou 120 Mhz, il n'y en a jamais eu en 250 (d'ailleurs, je ne pense pas que le PPC 601 ait même seulement jamais dépassé les 120 Mhz sur quelque Mac que ce soit, le seul 7/8/92x0 a avoir dépassé les 120 Mhz, c'était le 7220, à 200 Mhz, mais le 601 y avait été remplacé par un 603e, et à partir du 7300, et des 7/8/9500, c'étaient des 604)


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2010)

En effet, tu as raison Pascal. 
@ DrFatalis -> C'est le 8600 qui est @ 250.


----------



## DrFatalis (29 Juin 2010)

Vous avez raison, j'avais cité de mémoire (!) le nom de la machine, lu sur le devant!


----------



## lercat (13 Juillet 2010)

Nous déménageons bientôt donc nous donnons :
Divers ordinateurs - génération antidiluvienne comme un Macintosh Quadra 700,  Centris 650, lecteur SyQuest, Performa 5200 & diverses pièces : claviers adb, câbles, bouchons scsi... Tout n'a plus été testé depuis belle lurette 
Si cela peut intéresser - n'hésitez pas à passer.

Pas d'envoi possible, à venir chercher sur place à Marseille. 
Cela peut être l'occasion d'écouter nos cigales


----------



## OrdinoMac (13 Juillet 2010)

lercat a dit:


> un Macintosh Quadra 700



Miam, un quadra 700. Dommage que les cigales ne soient pas sur ma route


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
je donne (contre remboursement des frais de poste) de quoi faire un réseau Apple talk , cables et prises ,
sinon benne à ordures 
j'ai aussi le pack Adobe créative suite (boitier très lourd) époque OS8 compatible OS 9,
soit illustrator 7, toshop 4 et cinq autres applis,
je peux envoyer le tout sans la doc papier pour allèger le colis, mais du point de vue "collector c'est un peu dommage,
photos sur demande par M.P,
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## didgar (23 Août 2010)

Salut !



patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je donne (contre remboursement des frais de poste) de quoi faire un réseau Apple talk , cables et prises ,
> sinon benne à ordures
> j'ai aussi le pack Adobe créative suite (boitier très lourd) époque OS8 compatible OS 9,
> ...



Quel dommage  J'étais dans le sud-ouest il y a à peine une quinzaine de jours ! Zut de Zut !

A+

Didier


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Août 2010)

Reste plus que le RIP Epson Stylus...


----------



## FdeB (28 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a une carte mère de PowerMac G4 Quicksilver, ou un MDD en panne ...
> 
> Au fait les demandes c'est autorisé ?
> 
> ...


 bonjour, j'en ai deux sous la main je dois récupérer l'alim de l'un pour l'autre, donc si tu veux le reste mp mp et moi je cherche une alim de tournesol mais je n'ai pas le droit de le dire


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

Mp envoyé !

PJJ si tu me lis je suis toujours ok pour l'apple talk et le pack adobe ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2010)

FdeB a dit:


> bonjour, j'en ai deux sous la main je dois récupérer l'alim de l'un pour l'autre, donc si tu veux le reste mp mp et moi je cherche une alim de tournesol mais je n'ai pas le droit de le dire



Mais si, toi, depuis le temps que tu donnes, tu as le droit de demander !

Par contre faudrait préciser de quel tournesol, il y a au moins deux, et peut-être plus, modèles d'alims différents


----------



## FdeB (29 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si, toi, depuis le temps que tu donnes, tu as le droit de demander !
> 
> Par contre faudrait préciser de quel tournesol, il y a au moins deux, et peut-être plus, modèles d'alims différents



hi hi merci c'est un tournesol 700, 15 pouces de 2002
Quant au QS que je donne je reprécise c'est un 733 sans alim et sans DD donc pour pièces , avec 768 de ram et une carte scsi à venir retirer sur place UNIQUEMENT, Paris République
Merci !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Pascal, avec les quelques ordinateurs que j'ai donné récemment... est-ce que j'ai droit à une dérogation pour demander *si quelqu'un à un eMac mort, mais dont la coque externe est récupérable ? *

Merci. 

Pas la peine de demander, hein, tu sais ce que tu as donné, et tu sais que je le sais aussi, alors, pas de problème pour toi non plus !


----------



## didgar (29 Août 2010)

Salut !



FdeB a dit:


> Quant au QS que je donne je reprécise c'est un 733 sans alim et sans DD donc pour pièces , avec 768 de ram et une carte scsi à venir retirer sur place UNIQUEMENT, Paris République
> Merci !



Je viens de t'envoyer un MP pour justement te demander quel modèle de QS tu donnais ! Je renouvelle ici mon intérêt. La suite en MP 

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (29 Août 2010)

Donne :


Lecteur combo iMac G5 17"


----------



## FdeB (30 Août 2010)

donne 2 barrettes 128 SDRAM PC100 (G3), une barrette so-DIMM DDR PC2700 256 MB (ibook G4), une barrette so-DIMM DDR PC100 256 MB (ibook G3), une barrette so-DIMM DDR PC100 64MB (ibook G3) ,états inconnus, sur place Paris ou contre affranchissement&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------

iMic USB Audio System
interface audio usb/mini jack avec commutateur in/out (Griffin Tech.) reconnu nativement par macOs X (even SN), sur Paris, envoi possible contre timbres&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

souris Macally USB iMousePro
à donner avec son CD, c'est une deux boutons&#8230;


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (30 Août 2010)

Bonsoir FdeB,
je prend  l'iMic ! vérification faite : c'est le truc qui me manque ,
(donc ne pas tenir compte de mon M.P)
bonne soirée,
Patrick JJ


----------



## FdeB (30 Août 2010)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonsoir FdeB,
> je prend  l'iMic ! vérification faite : c'est le truc qui me manque ,
> (donc ne pas tenir compte de mon M.P)
> bonne soirée,
> Patrick JJ



ouille désolé il est déjà retenu


----------



## iMacounet (31 Août 2010)

FdeB a dit:


> donne 2 barrettes 128 SDRAM PC100 (G3), une barrette so-DIMM DDR PC2700 256 MB (ibook G4), une barrette so-DIMM DDR PC100 256 MB (ibook G3), une barrette so-DIMM DDR PC100 64MB (ibook G3) ,états inconnus, sur place Paris ou contre affranchissement&#8230;
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------
> 
> ...



je viens de voir que l'iMic est déja retenu 

l'iMouse Pro est dispo ? 

Ca tombe bien j'ai besoin d'une souris pour mon G3.


----------



## FdeB (31 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> je viens de voir que l'iMic est déja retenu
> 
> l'iMouse Pro est dispo ?
> 
> Ca tombe bien j'ai besoin d'une souris pour mon G3.



yess elle est à toi !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2010)

Tiens, sait-on jamais : j'ai une cartouche "Magenta" neuve pour imprimante Canon (cartouche compatible de marque Pelikan &#8230; Marque fiable). Elle est indiquée pour "BJC 6000", mais montait sur feu ma "BJC 3000" (partie à la benne en début d'année, électronique H.S.), et sur toute imprimante Canon utilisant le même type de cartouches que ces deux modèles.


----------



## didgar (1 Septembre 2010)

Salut !

Un *énorme* merci à *FdeB* pour ses dons ( avec des bonus imprévus ... ), son accueil, sa sympathie ... et son coup de main pour porter jusqu'à la voiture 

J'espère que le vin sera bon 

Encore merci & à+

Didier


----------



## FdeB (2 Septembre 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Un *énorme* merci à *FdeB* pour ses dons ( avec des bonus imprévus ... ), son accueil, sa sympathie ... et son coup de main pour porter jusqu'à la voiture
> 
> ...


avec plaisir !!
j'espère que tu arriveras à remettre sur pieds mon QS qui ma bien rendu services pendant des années ! à +


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2010)

FdeB a dit:


> avec plaisir !!
> j'espère que tu arriveras à remettre sur pieds mon QS qui ma bien rendu services pendant des années ! à +



D'autant qu'un PM G4/733, ça reste tout à fait utilisable, c'est ce que j'avais (un "Audionumérique dans mon cas) jusqu'à Noël dernier, avec 1,5 Go de Ram, il faisait tourner Leopard aussi bien que Tiger. Là, il a repris du service (sous Tiger cette fois, parce que LeopardAssist, c'était un peu trop compliqué pour lui) chez mon petit frère.


----------



## Vivid (3 Septembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pascal, avec les quelques ordinateurs que j'ai donné récemment... est-ce que j'ai droit à une dérogation pour demander *si quelqu'un à un eMac mort, mais dont la coque externe est récupérable ? *



Emac pas Imac, j'ai justement une coque d'iMac G3, avec ses vis.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Septembre 2010)

C'est sympa, mais Pamoi m'a tiré d'affaire  

Merci quand même.


----------



## mrced (15 Septembre 2010)

Salut!

Je donne un G3 blanc bleu, en mauvais état extérieur(poignée cassée).

- Sans disque dur
- lecteur cd HS ???
- RAM : 2 x 32Mo (TRG10)  + 1 x 64Mo (PC100) + 1 x 256Mo (PC133)
- Carte son PCI Korg 12/12

Si ça peut intéresser quelqu'un pour récupérer quelques pièces... sinon il finira à la poubelle.

A retirer Nord de Paris.

Contactez moi en MP.


----------



## mrced (15 Septembre 2010)

Bon, ce fût rapide, il est réservé.


----------



## Invité (18 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Un Mac LC sans disque dur, sans Ram, sans pile.



et MaJ

2 barrettes de 64Mo PC 100 et une 32 Mo PC 100 (iMac slot loading par ex)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> et MaJ
> 
> 2 barrettes de 64Mo PC 100 et une 32 Mo PC 100 (iMac slot loading par ex)



En parlant de ça : j'ai toujours ces deux barrettes de 64 Mo de PC66 pour PowerBook G3 WallStreet (233, 250, 266, 292 ou 300 Mhz) et Lombard (333 ou 400 Mhz), et aussi iMac G3 "tray loading" (233, 266 et 333 Mhz)

Par contre, si quelqu'un avait une carte "Airport extrême" en trop (ce modèle) :




C'est con, j'en avais une en plus, et je l'ai donnée ici !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir 

Je donne une carte processeur pour PowerMac G4 , de 733Mhz.

Elle a fonctionné jusqu'il y a un an , et sera testée avant le don.


Contactez moi par mp si vous êtes intéressé .


----------



## Invité (19 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je donne une carte processeur pour PowerMac G4 , de 733Mhz.
> .



QuickSilver ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2010)

Oui , avec le ventirad .


----------



## Invité (19 Octobre 2010)

Je veux bien.
MP ?


----------



## Vivid (3 Novembre 2010)

Yo,

je donne ou échange un cable vidéo Apple, moi je cherche l'adaptateur Apple<>vga.

Maintenant que j'ai réussit a faire revivre un IIcx, faudrait que je puisse y brancher un écran  

bye


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Novembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> Yo,
> 
> je donne ou échange un cable vidéo Apple, moi je cherche l'adaptateur Apple<>vga.
> 
> ...



Mais zencore ? un lien, une photo ? : j'ai remis la main sur pas mal de câbles (que les moins de 20 ans...) en faisant du rangement récemment, j'ai peut être ça...

Sinon, Patrice, j'ai toujours le 8500 avec écran (toujours aussi lourd !  ) qui t'es réservé... il faudrait quand même qu'on s'organise pour que tu récupère (enfin) le bouzin... 


Sinon, pendant que je suis là, le DD de l'iBook de madame vient de rendre l'âme ! (c'est vrai qu'il avait pris un coup de chaud cet été !) 

Personne n'a un interne 2,5" IDE qui traîne au fond d'un tiroir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Sinon, pendant que je suis là, le DD de l'iBook de madame vient de rendre l'âme ! (c'est vrai qu'il avait pris un coup de chaud cet été !)
> 
> Personne n'a un interne 2,5" IDE qui traîne au fond d'un tiroir ?



Et alors, si quelqu'un en avait deux, je viens aussi de récupérer un nibouc sans disque dur


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2010)

je cherche une coque d'iMac G3 slot Loading sur Paris pour faire une boite pour mon chat  (je suis fan des FlowerPower :love: ) si la machin est en panne je peu venir la démonter


----------



## didgar (15 Novembre 2010)

Salut !



macinside a dit:


> je cherche une coque d'iMac G3 slot Loading sur Paris pour faire une boite pour mon chat  (je suis fan des FlowerPower :love: ) si la machin est en panne je peu venir la démonter



J'ai ! Coloris bondi blue. Elle est déjà vide - sans vis par contre - y'a plus qu'à venir la chercher 
Si t'es intéressé MP.

Si j'avais une coque de FlowerPower je l'aurais déjà montée sur mon iMac DV ... 

A+

Didier

[edit] je ne suis pas à Paris mais dans le 95 (35 kms) ... 'fin bon quand on aime et que c'est gratos ...[/edit]

PS : on ne fait pas que des offres dans ce topic normalement ...


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2010)

vraiment slot loading  mais avec les vis


----------



## didgar (15 Novembre 2010)

Re !



macinside a dit:


> vraiment slot loading  mais avec les vis



Ben c'est un mange disque ... mais ton chat passera pas par là, je le sais ... le mien n'a jamais voulu ... pour les vis je ne sais pas où elles se trouvent ... pendant que j'y suis il y a une fêlure sur le "M" de iMac et il faudra nettoyer l'intérieur !






A+

Didier


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2010)

c'est pas un bondi blue  c'est blueberry


----------



## didgar (15 Novembre 2010)

Re !



macinside a dit:


> c'est pas un bondi blue  c'est blueberry



Ah ouais c'est mes yeux ouais   Bon ... et sinon t'en veux ?

A+

Didier


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2010)

je me tate


----------



## iMacounet (15 Novembre 2010)

Dis, si tu ne prends pas les haut parleurs avec, je veux bien les récuperer.


----------



## Vivid (15 Novembre 2010)

je viens de donner la même carcasse pour la même chose !


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> 2 barrettes de 64Mo PC 100 et une 32 Mo PC 100 (iMac slot loading par ex)



MaJ

Apple Studio Display 45W
Pour écran Apple je suppose ?
Je pense qu'il fonctionne


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2010)

c'est pour cet écran :


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pour cet écran :



Écran vendu en son temps avec les PowerMac G3 "Blanc/Bleu"


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Écran vendu en son temps avec les PowerMac G3 "Blanc/Bleu"



Ah, voilà le pourquoi du parce-que alors. 
J'ai eu le B/B mais pas l'écran.
Me demandais d'où ça venait ce truc


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Écran vendu en son temps avec les PowerMac G3 "Blanc/Bleu"



et avec les G3 beige dans cette version 






vu le numéro de série il vient de la version vendu en même temps que les G3 Blanc Bleu


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2010)

Balèzes les gars !


----------



## iMacounet (17 Novembre 2010)

je veux bien prendre l'adapt secteur pour l'écran d'invité,

et je donne -> 1x 32mb, 1x64mb pc-100, et une troisième qui doit être une 128mb pc-133


----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> je veux bien prendre l'adapt secteur pour l'écran d'invité,
> 
> et je donne -> 1x 32mb, 1x64mb pc-100, et une troisième qui doit être une 128mb pc-133



Ben tu sais comment faire, hein !  
MP


----------



## iMacounet (17 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Ben tu sais comment faire, hein !
> MP


envoyé


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

Avis aux possesseurs de clavier "Apple Pro Keyboard" noirs &#8230; ce modèle, mais en AZERTY :




Auquel il manquerait des dents, je dispose d'un jeu de touches presque complet (manque que la touche "page down", de mémoire, celle juste à gauche du 7 du pavé numérique). Elles sont crades, mais un bon nettoyage et hop !

Elles viennent d'un clavier comme celui de la photo, qu'on m'a donné, et dont j'ai remplacé les touches par un jeu de touches provenant de son homologue blanc H.S. que j'avais ici. J'ai évidemment nettoyé le clavier, mais pas les touches que je n'utilise pas.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Novembre 2010)

Bon... je me décide enfin à donner mon adaptateur DVI vers ADC : 

>> Photos ICI <<

Il marche bien, le plastique est un peu rayé. 
Il n'a servi que 5/6 mois : Je l'avais acheté pour faire fonctionner mon Studio Display, mais comme ça faisait trop de câbles connectés à mon MacBook, pour une résolution tout juste supérieure, je m'en suis lassé. 
J'ai donc échangé l'écran avec -oldmac- (je crois... :rose: enfin, c'était quelqu'un d'ici) qui l'a collé à son Cube G4... donc lui n'avait pas besoin de l'adaptateur.  

C'est fait pour aller sur des écrans comme ça :





Remise en main propre sur Montpellier, ou expédition contre remboursement des frais de port. 

Voilà pour aujourd'hui....


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon... je me décide enfin à donner mon adaptateur DVI vers ADC :
> 
> >> Photos ICI <<
> 
> ...



Là, je mets une option dessus, pas pour moi (j'en ai un), mais pour un membre qui a ouvert un topic hier ou avant hier, qui en cherche un pour brancher son écran Formac sur son nouveau Mac Mini. Je lui envoie un lien dans son topic et par MP !

Cela dit, ça va aussi sur des écrans comme ça (le même en plus large, Apple Cinema Display):






Et comme ça (le formac dont je parle ci dessus) :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon... je me décide enfin à donner mon adaptateur DVI vers ADC :
> 
> >> Photos ICI <<
> 
> ...



Je prends sur montpellier


----------



## iMacounet (27 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je prends sur montpellier


shit, c'est encore plus rapide pour conclure ici que sur silicium


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

pOur une fois que c'est sur Montpellier , j'en profite  .
Et encore , Pascal a la priorité .

Et puis c'est pour une amie qui a son ACD 23" et qui veut le brancher sur son mac actuel .


----------



## iMacounet (27 Novembre 2010)

Bon, ben je me mets en troisième position ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Novembre 2010)

inutile de poster ici à l'avenir, envoyez directement un mp à iMachoupinet...


----------



## iMacounet (27 Novembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> inutile de poster ici à l'avenir, envoyez directement un mp à iMachoupinet...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Novembre 2010)

Du calme, du calme.... y-en aura pas pour tout le monde 

Pour le moment, on attends le passage de Remmand.... 

PS : Pascal, ton lecteur de carte mémoire, c'est bien celui qui lit aussi les carte SIM ? Et est-ce qu'il marche bien sur Mac ?

PS2 : Comment on pèle une clémentine quand on vient de se couper les ongles ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

Tu fais une petite incision avec un couteau à la surface de la clémentine .


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> PS : Pascal, ton lecteur de carte mémoire, c'est bien celui qui lit aussi les carte SIM ? Et est-ce qu'il marche bien sur Mac ?



Oui à la seconde question, mais non à la première, il n'existe pas de lecteur de carte SIM à ma connaissance (en dehors des tél portables, s'entend).

Mon lecteur il lit entre autres, les SDCards, les Memory Stick (Sony), et quelques autres que je ne saurais plus nommer.


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> shit, c'est encore plus rapide pour conclure ici que sur silicium


Ca t'apprendra à perdre ton temps à foutre des baffes à tort et à travers dans le minirade 

Sinon l'idée de transformer un clavier pro en blanc, je retiens : le pro (10 ans d'âge) est encore OK quand le blanc (4 ans) a déjà une touche HS.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Sinon l'idée de transformer un clavier pro en blanc, je retiens : le pro (10 ans d'âge) est encore OK quand le blanc (4 ans) a déjà une touche HS.



Attention, j'ai utilisé les touches de ce clavier blanc (celui qui jaunis avec le temps) :




Pas de celui ci :




Ce ne sont pas les mêmes, elles sont incompatibles !

Cela dit, les touches "blanc/jaunes" avec le "fond de clavier" gris clair, c'est plus esthétique qu'avec le fond "blanc/jaune" !


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2010)

Bon, ben tant pis...
(remarque, je pense que je m'en serai vite rendu compte, mais seulement après avoir déposé toutes les touches des deux claviers)


----------



## iMacounet (27 Novembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca t'apprendra à perdre ton temps à foutre des baffes à tort et à travers dans le minirade
> 
> Sinon l'idée de transformer un clavier pro en blanc, je retiens : le pro (10 ans d'âge) est encore OK quand le blanc (4 ans) a déjà une touche HS.


c'est pas grave hein, j'vais pas en faire une jaunisse, de toute façon mon G4 AGP n'a qu'un port vga et un port adc


----------



## OrdinoMac (27 Novembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> J'ai donc échangé l'écran avec -oldmac- (je crois... :rose: enfin, c'était quelqu'un d'ici) qui l'a collé à son Cube G4...
> Voilà pour aujourd'hui....



Ce n'est pas old mais ordino. Et oui le 15" est toujours en service. Il a changé de machine. Maintenant derrière un g4. Le cube peinait a devoir alimenter en plus l'écran.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Novembre 2010)




----------



## OrdinoMac (28 Novembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


>


 
De même pour moi, c'est un 17" et non un 15 ".


----------



## didgar (5 Décembre 2010)

Salut !



macinside a dit:


> je me tate



Alors ? Te tâtes-tu toujours ?  T'en veux ou pas de ma coque d'iMac ?

Pendant que j'y suis, je donne un boîtier VIDE de MDD => http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130456544637 j'aurais bien voulu le vendre ne serait-ce que l'euro symbolique mais bon ... [ _j'ai mis le lien eBay pour les photos ... c'est pratique et *c'est bien un don*_ ].

A prendre chez moi ( Luzarches 95270 ) ou envoi postal pour la modique somme de 20 euros ( payés d'avance via paypal ONLY ).
Pour le colis je maîtrise ! Celui-là est arrivé à l'autre bout de la France sans une égratignure 

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (5 Décembre 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut, moi je veux bien récuperer les haut parleurs.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Décembre 2010)

Hello. 

J'ai honte. 

Il m'es arrivé le coup du lapin du débutant. 

J'ai cassé la nape vidéo de mon PowerBook Duo 230. 

Les photos de l'accident sont là. 

Si quelqu'un à cette pièce chez lui... Je suis preneur. 

Si non, dans quelque temps, j'aurais des pièces pour les autres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> J'ai honte.
> 
> ...



Ça risque d'être difficile à trouver, ça 

Si tu es bon en soudure, tu pourrais tenter une opération "dernière chance", à savoir : récupérer le connecteur à broches, et de l'autre côté (celui où le bout de la nappe s'enfile directement dans un connecteur plat), tu coupes un bout là où c'est le plus large, puis tu relies le tout avec une partie de nappe IDE, dont tu auras séparé les conducteurs excédentaires. Pour les "virages", afin que cette nappe IDE puisse les prendre, tu en sépare tous les conducteurs sur quelques cm, ça risque d'être un peu "coton" à remonter, mais si ça marche, quitte à rogner un peu de plastique ici ou là pour que ça ferme, pourquoi pas ?



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Si non, dans quelque temps, j'aurais des pièces pour les autres.



Sinon, si c'est mort, je mets une option sur ton clavier pour le mien (et aussi si tu as une extension mémoire de plus de 8 Mo &#8230


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça risque d'être difficile à trouver, ça
> 
> Si tu es bon en soudure, tu pourrais tenter une opération "dernière chance", à savoir : récupérer le connecteur à broches, et de l'autre côté (celui où le bout de la nappe s'enfile directement dans un connecteur plat), tu coupes un bout là où c'est le plus large, puis tu relies le tout avec une partie de nappe IDE, dont tu auras séparé les conducteurs excédentaires. Pour les "virages", afin que cette nappe IDE puisse les prendre, tu en sépare tous les conducteurs sur quelques cm, ça risque d'être un peu "coton" à remonter, mais si ça marche, quitte à rogner un peu de plastique ici ou là pour que ça ferme, pourquoi pas ?
> 
> ...




Déjà que c'est bidouille au niveau de la batterie... ça va donner avec une nape IDE pour la vidéo. 
on va attendre un peut.... 

(Je t'ai déjà donné ce que j'avais en mémoire...  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Déjà que c'est bidouille au niveau de la batterie... ça va donner avec une nape IDE pour la vidéo.
> on va attendre un peut....



Je ne te dis pas, inutile de te précipiter, mais si tu ne trouves pas et si ça peut fonctionner comme ça, c'est peut-être mieux que d'en faire des pièces détachées, non ? :rose:



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> (Je t'ai déjà donné ce que j'avais en mémoire...  )



Ah  J'avais cru que c'était une barrette que tu avais "en plus" que tu m'avais donné


----------



## OrdinoMac (13 Décembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> J'ai cassé la nape vidéo de mon PowerBook Duo 230.




Qu'est ce qu'il t'as fait ce pauvre Duo ?

Je regarde, mais je dois avoir une épave de Duo230. IL n'a plus d'écran, mais au cas où je  regarderai si la nappe est restée avec l'écran ou avec la partie que j'ai conservée.


Au cas où, une rencontre  à l'AppleStore dans la semaine prochaine pour te refiler la nappe ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Décembre 2010)

Hello !! 

Il ne m'a rien fait... c'est moi qui ai déconné avec l'aiment dans lequel passe la nappe... :rose:

Ce week-end et celui d'après, je suis en famille à Narbonne (En fait, je reviens à Montpellier autours du 27-28)

Mais de toute façon, à moins que tu te souviennes d'avoir démonté l'écran, tu n'aura pas la nappe avec la carte mère... car il faut démonter l'écran pour avoir en main la nappe... 

Mais si non, un autre moment evrait le faire... 


En tout cas, merci pour tes recherches.


----------



## Vivid (14 Décembre 2010)

bon ben, bienvenue au club! 
idem sur un 180 C, tu peut tenter de les superposés à la mano pendant qu'il tourne, si c'est acceptable, de finir au scotch, celui qui ce déchire pas celui qui déchire (c'est pas de moi ).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Décembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> bon ben, bienvenue au club!
> idem sur un 180 C, tu peut tenter de les superposés à la mano pendant qu'il tourne, si c'est acceptable, de finir au scotch, celui qui ce déchire pas celui qui déchire (c'est pas de moi ).



Ha tien... je vais me la mettre sous le coude celle-là... 



Hé, dites : La technique, pas le jeux de mot


----------



## Invité (14 Décembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Ha tien... je vais me la mettre sous le coude celle-là...



Hum, une bouteille sous le coude quand on est maladroit, c'est peut-être pas une bonne idée !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Décembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> bon ben, bienvenue au club!
> idem sur un 180 C, tu peut tenter de les superposés à la mano pendant qu'il tourne, si c'est acceptable, de finir au scotch, celui qui ce déchire pas celui qui déchire (c'est pas de moi ).



Bon, ben c'est pas possible : Non contant d'avoir sectionné plus ou moins net la nappe à un endroit, y-a deux pistes qui se sont percées dans l'amortissement de l'accident. La nappe me semble foutue à deux titres.


----------



## Vivid (16 Décembre 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon, ben c'est pas possible : Non contant d'avoir sectionné plus ou moins net la nappe à un endroit, y-a deux pistes qui se sont percées dans l'amortissement de l'accident. La nappe me semble foutue à deux titres.



 je me souvient encore quand cela m'ait arrivé.. mauvais, très mauvais souvenir. Ces nappes, c'est le piège vicieux !

J'avais penser a en créer une... 'fil' par 'fil' connections par connections... doux rêve ? peut-être


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Décembre 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> J'avais penser a en créer une... 'fil' par 'fil' connections par connections... doux rêve ? peut-être



Problème de niveau en soudure... et de place aussi.


----------



## cartomi (29 Décembre 2010)

a retirer à 91850
un 8600/200 sans clavier ni écran, qui semble booter normalement, mais aucun signal sur les sorties  vidéo.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2011)

cartomi a dit:


> a retirer à 91850
> un 8600/200 sans clavier ni écran, qui semble booter normalement, mais aucun signal sur les sorties  vidéo.


je veux bien sauver ce 8600


----------



## Slein (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,  

Je viens de mettre quelques mac dans la catégorie Dons de Mac

Et il me reste 

Ibook palourde ( sans secteur, mais marche peut être ) 

2 Imac G3  ( un qui à été un peu vidé    et un autre ) 

1 Emac  

à venir chercher dans l'Yonne ou possibilité d'en descendre à Lyon.

Désolé pour l'excès de zèle de l'anti-spam


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2011)

Slein a dit:


> Et il me reste
> 
> Ibook palourde ( sans secteur, mais marche peut être )


Je suis preneur, la mienne fonctionne mais a le tiroir CD HS, celui de la tienne fonctionne ?


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2011)

L'iMac Snow est complet ?


----------



## iMacounet (28 Janvier 2011)

Moi je veux bien l'eMac ... Suivant la panne.


----------



## Slein (28 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Je suis preneur, la mienne fonctionne mais a le tiroir CD HS, celui de la tienne fonctionne ?



Aucune idée, vu que j'ai pas de secteur. ( ordi récupérer )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------




melaure a dit:


> L'iMac Snow est complet ?



Snow ? tu parle du blanc ? celui ci  

Complet oui.


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2011)

Je suis donc intéressé. Sur la photo on dirait qu'il a un truc bizarre au dessus, non ?

Et l'autre iMac (bleu) aussi, si ce n'est qu'un problème de DD, je le change et hop chez ordiecole


----------



## Slein (29 Janvier 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis donc intéressé. Sur la photo on dirait qu'il a un truc bizarre au dessus, non ?
> 
> Et l'autre iMac (bleu) aussi, si ce n'est qu'un problème de DD, je le change et hop chez ordiecole




Un truc bizarre dessus ?  Une pomme quoi non ? 
et le bleu je sais pas tu vois sur la photo que tout un bloc est retiré, je ne sais pas a quoi ça correspond mais si t'es prêt à le remettre en état pour ordiecole


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2011)

Slein a dit:


> Un truc bizarre dessus ?  Une pomme quoi non ?
> et le bleu je sais pas tu vois sur la photo que tout un bloc est retiré, je ne sais pas a quoi ça correspond mais si t'es prêt à le remettre en état pour ordiecole



Non je ne vois pas sur la photo, c'est presqu'une vue de face ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2011)

Juste devant la pomme ? C'est pas une trace d'adhésif genre double face qui aurait servi à fixer une webcam ou un truc du genre ?


----------



## Slein (29 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Juste devant la pomme ? C'est pas une trace d'adhésif genre double face qui aurait servi à fixer une webcam ou un truc du genre ?



Si surement un bout de papier adhésif avec un numéro 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Non je ne vois pas sur la photo, c'est presqu'une vue de face ...




Y'a deux Imac  ( un qui à été un peu vidé            et un autre )  Y'a deux liens un sur " Un qui à été un peu vidé "    et   un autre sur    " et un autre "   Compris ?


----------



## melaure (29 Janvier 2011)

Slein a dit:


> Si surement un bout de papier adhésif avec un numéro
> 
> 
> 
> Y'a deux Imac  ( un qui à été un peu vidé            et un autre )  Y'a deux liens un sur " Un qui à été un peu vidé "    et   un autre sur    " et un autre "   Compris ?




Ha mais je ne parlais pas de celui là? Je suis intéressé par le blanc et par le bleu que tu as mis dans l'autre sujet (celui qui boote mais ne trouve pas de dossier système)


----------



## Slein (30 Janvier 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Ha mais je ne parlais pas de celui là? Je suis intéressé par le blanc et par le bleu que tu as mis dans l'autre sujet (celui qui boote mais ne trouve pas de dossier système)



Haaa okay, pas de problème tu as possibilité de venir les cherché en bourgogne ou lyon ?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Janvier 2011)

Et pour l'eMac tu connais la panne ? Il s'allume au moins ?


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2011)

Slein a dit:


> Haaa okay, pas de problème tu as possibilité de venir les cherché en bourgogne ou lyon ?



A Lyon sans problème.


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Janvier 2011)

J'ai envoyé un MP pour la palourde, sinon je suis intéresser par la THT, l'alim et l'analog board de l'iMac G3 première génération (celui qui est vidé) car sur le mein à part la carte mère une partie de l'alim et le tube la THT et l'analog board ont sauté


----------



## Luxless (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je suis intéressé par quelques de ces machines, il en reste ?  

Luxless


----------



## Slein (1 Février 2011)

Luxless a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis intéressé par quelques de ces machines, il en reste ?
> 
> Luxless



Ouiii, à venir chercher en bourgogne ou lyon ça serait mieux 

Ibook palourde ( sans secteur, mais marche peut être ) 

1  Imac  


2 Apple multiple scan 15 display 

1 Macintosh color display


2 Power macintosh 7200/75 ( un qui démarre mais problème système, l'autre démarre sous OS 9 ) 


1 Macintosh Performa 400 : démarre mais rien ne s'affiche 


1 Powerbook 140  : démarre mais rien ne s'affiche  ( + disquettes d'installation et sacoche ) 


Voila je crois que je me suis pas trompé.

Tout sera jeté début mars  
https://img.skitch.com/20110126-kcg6ms2y9mpfc3w8pn8rxbt31g.jpg


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2011)

Slein a dit:


> 1 Powerbook 140  : démarre mais rien ne s'affiche  ( + disquettes d'installation et sacoche )
> 
> 
> Voila je crois que je me suis pas trompé.
> ...



Avant de jeter celui là, pense à me dire combien coûterait l'expédition par colis postal


----------



## iMacounet (1 Février 2011)

L'eMac etant trop gros, trop fragile pour la poste, je me rabats sur l'iBook Palourde. Je suis donc preneur de cette charmante chose.


----------



## Luxless (2 Février 2011)

Slein a dit:


> Ouiii, à venir chercher en bourgogne ou lyon ça serait mieux
> 
> Ibook palourde ( sans secteur, mais marche peut être )
> 
> ...



Je suis preneur de tout ça  je suis sur place sur Lyon et je peux passer y chercher dès demain si vous voulez mais ne jetez pas je suis vraiment intéressé  

Merci encore

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 22h22 ----------

Bon bah tiens moi au courant pour tout ça  
Sinon le mac blanc (avec la trace de colle sur le dessus) c'est toi qui le donnais ? il est toujours dispo ? Ça m'intéresse énormément aussi et je suis preneur direct 

Merci encore pour ces merveilles !


----------



## Slein (2 Février 2011)

Luxless a dit:


> Je suis preneur de tout ça  je suis sur place sur Lyon et je peux passer y chercher dès demain si vous voulez mais ne jetez pas je suis vraiment intéressé
> 
> Merci encore
> 
> ...



Okay, je vois avec quelqu'un pour l'ibook sinon  okay pour Imac, 2 power mac et powerbook 

Le mac blanc est parti.

Sinon ça sera pas avant deux semaine je pense, il faut que je descende les chercher en bourgogne. Je te tiens au courant


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Février 2011)

J'ai déjà pris l'iBook palourde


----------



## Luxless (2 Février 2011)

Donc en clair il reste quoi ? (je suis un peu perdu) Et il reste quoi qui fonctionne ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
je vais bientôt disperser  deux iBook 900 en pièces détachées mais C.M very H.S et sans disques dur (transformés en mini disque de poche),
les éventuels preneurs me contactent par M.P,

cordialement,
Patrick JJ


----------



## iMacounet (3 Février 2011)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je vais bientôt disperser  deux iBook 900 en pièces détachées mais C.M very H.S et sans disques dur (transformés en mini disque de poche),
> les éventuels preneurs me contactent par M.P,
> 
> ...


Yop, j'suis interessé, MP envoyé.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,
donc les épaves pour imacounet,
hop là !
P jj
PS: qui peux me dire si la prise femelle d'un imac tournesol est démontable ou pas d'une épave ? même si il faut jouer du fer à souder , j'en cherche une,
et l'ampli son interne ? solidaire de la carte mère ou pas ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2011)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> donc les épaves pour imacounet,
> hop là !
> P jj
> ...



L'ampli son interne est intégré à la carte mère, pas séparable. Pour la prise femelle, laquelle ? Il y en a pas mal : trois USB, deux Fw400, une prise casque, la prise des enceintes "Pro Speakers", la prise ethernet, la RJ11 du modem, celle d'alimentation électrique. Elles sont toutes soudées sur la carte mère, sauf peut-être l'alimentation électrique qui n'y est possiblement que vissée, je ne me souviens plus trop.


----------



## Slein (3 Février 2011)

Oui je suis désolé l'Ibook était déjà pris 

Sinon, il reste 

Imac g3 *Marche pas *

2 Apple multiple scan 15 display    *Marche *

1 Macintosh color display     *Marche, je pense*

1 Macintosh Performa 400 : *démarre mais rien ne s'affiche

*1 Emac   *Marche pas *


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2011)

Slein a dit:


> Oui je suis désolé l'Ibook était déjà pris
> 
> Sinon, il reste
> 
> ...



L'eMac aussi est dispo (t'as pas reçu mon message ?) :rose:


----------



## Slein (3 Février 2011)

Invité a dit:


> L'eMac aussi est dispo (t'as pas reçu mon message ?) :rose:



Non mais c'est pas grave, j'ai modifié.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
oui il s'agit bien de la prise pour les enceintes ;
CTP-J-2506-W
http://www.connect-tech-products.com/index1.php?subtype=2.5mm SMT Jacks&id=1
récupérable ou pas ?
sinon commande chez www.connect-tech-products.com
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2011)

Je ne saurais pas trop te dire, elle est soudée à la carte mère, mais je pense qu'elle doit pouvoir être récupérée, mais je ne peux pas te le garantir à 100%.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> donc les épaves pour imacounet,
> hop là !
> P jj
> ...


j'ai un imac 15" (tournesole) pour pièce
me suis fait avoir, je cherche un inverter pour un 17" et celui du 15 n'a rien à voir....
donc je veux bien échanger l'imac 15" complet contre un inverter (fonctionnel hein, pas de blague ^^) de 17 (voir dans l'idéal je veux bien l'écran et sa coque  )


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Février 2011)

Bonsoir Musée informatique,
qu'es-ce donc qu'un "inverter" ?
j'ai pas d'épave de tournesol 
c'est pourquoi je pose la question :
peut-on récupérer la fiche femelle audio ?
si tu peux ouvrir le tien pour y jeter un oeil ?
merci,
cordialement,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2011)

L'inverter, c'est le dispositif qui commande le rétro-éclairage d'un écran LCD. Dans l'iMac G4, il est situé dans l'écran.


----------



## iMacounet (4 Février 2011)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Bonsoir Musée informatique,
> qu'es-ce donc qu'un "inverter" ?
> j'ai pas d'épave de tournesol
> c'est pourquoi je pose la question :
> ...


L'inverter est un composant d'un écran d'ordinateur pour lui permettre d'être eclairé


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

C'est la carte qui alimente l'écran
sur un 17", c'est une carte en longueur qui est logée sur le côté de l'écran

tous les connecteurs de la carte mère peuvent se dessouder je pense


----------



## Luxless (7 Février 2011)

Pour répondre à Patrick JJ, (je ne suis pas un spécialiste) l'inverter je crois que c'est une pièce qui gère la luminosité de l'écran.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'inverter, c'est le dispositif qui commande le rétro-éclairage d'un écran LCD. Dans l'iMac G4, il est situé dans l'écran.





iMacounet a dit:


> L'inverter est un composant d'un écran d'ordinateur pour lui permettre d'être eclairé





musee.informatique a dit:


> C'est la carte qui alimente l'écran
> sur un 17", c'est une carte en longueur qui est logée sur le côté de l'écran
> 
> tous les connecteurs de la carte mère peuvent se dessouder je pense





Luxless a dit:


> Pour répondre à Patrick JJ, (je ne suis pas un spécialiste) l'inverter je crois que c'est une pièce qui gère la luminosité de l'écran.



Ben, si avec ça il ne sait toujours pas ce que c'est


----------



## Luxless (7 Février 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA (moi j'avais pas vu que tout le monde lui avait répondu car son message est en bas de page, j'avais pas vu que y'avait une page suivante) Promis la prochaine fois je fait attention


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

pour qqun qui s'appelle lux, c'est marrant de pas connaitre la luminosité


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2011)

musee.informatique a dit:


> pour qqun qui s'appelle lux, c'est marrant de pas connaitre la luminosité



Euh une bonne traduction de luxless en français, ça serait "pénombre" (less, c'est de l'anglais, si lux, c'est lumière, luxless, c'est "absence de lumière", ou "peu de lumière")


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

c'est pas faux, mais je voulais pas l'enfoncer le pauvre


----------



## droidente (17 Février 2011)

Recherche Disque dur pour Macintosh LC475 le mien a rejoint sa derniere demeure


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2011)

droidente a dit:


> Recherche Disque dur pour Macintosh LC475 le mien a rejoint sa derniere demeure



C'est bien
Mais tu donne quoi ?


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2011)

Invité a dit:


> C'est bien
> Mais tu donne quoi ?



Un LC475 apparement ...


----------



## tojar13 (25 Mars 2011)

j'ai diverses barettes de ram PC100 et 133 (sodimm et dimm) à donner

des cartes réseaux PCI (en base10 peut etre 100)

des lecteurs CD IDE et SCSI

des interfaces MIDI port série (de chez apple ! collector ! wohoouuu :rateau:  )

du cable, du cable, du cable.. (comme bcp je pense)

---

et sans vouloir abuser (jai lu le 1er post), si qq'un a un pross de g4.. et des cartes son PCI ou NUBUS ou USB ou FW qui sont trop veilles (genre pas de driver OS X), je suis preneur.


----------



## iMacounet (25 Mars 2011)

salut, je prends 

j'ai une carte usb pour mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2011)

Tiens, aussi pour les collectionneurs, je vins de retrouver dans mes archives la doc "papier" complète (y compris les pommes auto-collantes) fournie avec un PowerBook G3 "Wallstreet" ou "PDQ", ainsi que celle d'un iMac G4 de première génération (y compris les coupons "preuve d'achat" de Mac OS X 10.2). Si quelque fan est intéressé pour son musée -> MP


----------



## iMacounet (11 Avril 2011)

Salut Pascal, je prends.

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Salut Pascal, je prends.
> 
> Merci.



MP ! On a dit MP :hein:


----------



## tojar13 (12 Mai 2011)

tojar13 a dit:


> j'ai diverses barettes de ram PC100 et 133 (sodimm et dimm) à donner
> 
> des cartes réseaux PCI (en base10 peut etre 100)
> 
> ...



c'est tjrs à l'ordre du jour... (sauf que je cherche aussi des disques dur scsi 4go ou plus)


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (30 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
je cherche à faire un troc de ram,
j'échange quelques barettes ram pour G5 bi-pro
trés bon état,
contre même capacité pour des eMac 17' 1Ghz 
et 1,25 Ghz (pas la même référence),
plus de détails en M.P,
j'ai pas les références exactes sous les yeux,
voir filtre sur Macway, rubrique ram,
merci,
me contacter par M.P de préférence,
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## Invité (30 Mai 2011)

Donne :
1 carte PCI/FW400 (2 ports) qui se trouvait dans un G3 B/B
1 adaptateur pour carte Airport 1ére génération pour iMac G3 (slot-loading)

Je précise que je n'effectue pas d'envoi sans avoir reçu au préalable soit une enveloppe bulles suffisamment affranchie au nom du bénéficiaire ou une lettre Max paske j'en ai un peu marre des assistés qui veulent qu'on poste d'abord et qui sont sensés rembourser ensuite 

En MP please.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (31 Mai 2011)

Entièrement d'accord avec Invité !
j'envoie uniquement les dons de pièces si on me paye d'abord les frais postaux,
donc à donner contre remboursement postaux un lecteur Zip 100 ioméga en scsi 
complet dans sa jolie box d'origine,
Patrick B


----------



## didgar (12 Juin 2011)

Salut !

Donne à qui viendra le chercher [ dans la semaine après direction déchetterie ] chez moi ( 95270 Luzarches ) tube cathodique d'iMac G3. Naturellement, il est fonctionnel !
C'est un LG ce que d'ailleurs confirme le switch sur la carte PAV ( qui elle sera à vendre ).







Je donne également selon les mêmes conditions ( faut venir chez moi dans la semaine après poubelle ) 3 coques d'iMac G3 Myrtille. Ils sont sales, pas forcément complet mais avec les trois il y a de quoi en faire un très joli  
Nota : la façade la plus opaque des trois l'est car le support d'écran est derrière le front bezel











A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (16 Juin 2011)

Salut !

Personne pour mon offre ci-dessus ?!

J-1 pour la déchetterie  ...

A+

Didier


----------



## iDoctor (16 Juin 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Personne pour mon offre ci-dessus ?!
> 
> ...


 
ok pour les trois coques !


----------



## didgar (16 Juin 2011)

Salut !

Alors ça avance ton iMac ?!



iDoctor a dit:


> ok pour les trois coques !



Rien que les frais de port + emballage = grosse galère c'est bien pour ça qu'il faut venir chez moi 

A+

Didier


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2011)

arf, moi qui en voulais une :love: j'ai chopé ce matin une coque d'iMac G3 Snow, ça trempe dans la baignoire que du silitbang, reste a en faire une boite a chat :love:


----------



## imaout (23 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, je sors du service rééducation de l'hôpital où il y a un Mac LCII, une StyleWriterII et un Atari 800XL (je crois) qui ne demandent qu'un acquéreur.
Quelqu'un est-il intéressé avant que cela ne parte à la déchetterie ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2011)

stocke, tu trouveras tjs du monde intéressé


----------



## tantoillane (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Le don n'est pas de moi, je ne sais même pas s'ils sont toujours dispo, mais je partage l'info. Vu aujourd'hui sur recupe.net
http://www.recupe.net/annonce_claviers-230785.html


----------



## groudon41 (26 Juin 2011)

le Mac LCII m'intéresserai bien , mais je suis sur poitier ... a vous de voir


----------



## Onmac (26 Juin 2011)

Je donne pièces pour iBook G3 Dual USB 14":
Antenne AirPort
Inverter
Nappe disque dur-combo
speakers 
Alim (où on branche le chargeur)
Alim 2 (ou on met la batterie) 
Refroidissement
Ventilateur 
micro
Carte modem+ prise téléphonique

coque:
écran
dessous
dessus (avec trackpad) 

J'ai aussi la CM 700Mhz HS.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juin 2011)

imaout a dit:


> Bonjour, je sors du service rééducation de l'hôpital où il y a un Mac LCII, une StyleWriterII et un Atari 800XL (je crois) qui ne demandent qu'un acquéreur.
> Quelqu'un est-il intéressé avant que cela ne parte à la déchetterie ?


L'Atari 800XL m'interesse ...


----------



## groudon41 (26 Juin 2011)

je recherche une alimentation de imac g3 mirtylle aussi .


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> je recherche une alimentation de imac g3 mirtylle aussi .



Ah mince, j'en ai bien une,  mais de "Fraise", ça va pas aller ! Nan, c'est pas vrai, j'déconne, là, ça irait, mais j'en ai pas


----------



## didgar (26 Juin 2011)

Salut !



groudon41 a dit:


> je recherche une alimentation de imac g3 mirtylle aussi .



J'ai ! Je jure qu'elle a été prélevée sur un Myrtille d'ailleurs quelques messages au dessus tu pourras voir les coques que j'ai apportées à leur dernière demeure 

Mais moi je la vends  ( l'alim ) => http://cgi.ebay.fr/Carte-PAV-iMac-G3-Power-Analog-Video-Board-820-1118-A-/130538706692

A+

Didier


----------



## Onmac (29 Juin 2011)

Personne pour mes pièces ?


----------



## groudon41 (1 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Personne pour mes pièces ?


onmac , les speakers m'intéresserais bien ... , par envois , c'est possible?


----------



## bisignan (2 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un est-il intéressé par une imprimante Color StyleWriter 2500 ? La face avant est jaunie par le soleil, mais aucune pièce ne semble cassée. Avec, il y a le câble qui permet de la relier au Macintosh et l'alimentation. Je l'ai branchée au secteur et la tête d'impression semble se déplacer normalement, mais je ne sais pas si elle peut encore imprimer. Je n'ai qu'un SE/30 (qui lui n'est pas (encore) à donner) avec lequel je pourrais la tester, mais je n'ai pas le temps de me replonger là-dedans.

Si quelqu'un est intéressé, je lui envoie l'imprimante avec le câble et l'alimentation, il aurait seulement à payer les frais de port. Attention j'habite en Suisse, il m'est possible de la poster depuis la France pour réduire les coûts, mais dans ce cas il faudrait être un peu plus patient. (Je trouverais moyen de la poster en France sous deux mois maximum.)

Voilà l'annonce est valable deux mois, on va dire jusque fin août, et si personne n'est intéressé je me résoudrai à la mettre à la benne !


----------



## groudon41 (3 Juillet 2011)

pourquoi pas ... 1 ) quel serais le prix de voyage?
2) les cartouche se trouve t-elle encore facilement ( cartouche normale adaptable dessus par exemple , ...)

voila , la suite par mp


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> 2) les cartouche se trouve t-elle encore facilement ( cartouche normale adaptable dessus par exemple , ...)



Là, j'ai un doute, voici les caractéristiques des cartouches :




En plus, c'est une imprimante "QuickDraw", donc, je pense inutilisable sous OS X !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
assez récemment (dans les 5 dernières années) une enseigne connue me rechargeait ce type de cartouche,
cette imprimante est costaud mais fonctionne sous OS8 et 9,
pas plus,
l'adaptateur vers l'USB est très difficile à trouver,
(il doit m'en rester un, négociations possibles par M.P )
patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2011)

Keyspan en vend !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Juillet 2011)

mais introuvable en province !
j'ai le dernier 
j'mens sert plus 
Pjj


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2011)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> j'ai le dernier



Faux : Amok en a un aussi (je sais, c'est moi qui le lui ai donné) !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juillet 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Hello.
> J'ai honte.
> Il m'es arrivé le coup du lapin du débutant.
> J'ai cassé la nape vidéo de mon PowerBook Duo 230.
> ...



Hello ! 

J'ai toujours rien trouvé, et j'ai toujours ce pauvre duo sur la table d'opération. 

Je cherche donc quelqu'un qui aurait une épave de duo 230, voire la nappe cassé à m'envoyer par la poste.

Ou alors, je cherche quelqu'un intéressé par mon lot "épave duo 230" constitué de :


> Un PowerBook Duo 230 sans batterie, et dont la nappe vidéo est cassée (logique), le reste OK.
> Le gros dock dans lequel on met le PowerBook Duo, fonctionnel (inside : juste lecteur de disquette; emplacement pour un HDD scsi) (Jaunis et un peu rayé, le capot tiens pas la force de la gravité....  )
> Le petit dock qui s'accroche à l'arrière du PowerBook
> Un lecteur de disquette externe, à brancher au petit dock ou au gros dock
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2011)

Moi, je suis intéressé par le clavier de ton PB, je peux t'envoyer le mien en échange, il fonctionne, mais certaines touches sont très dures.  Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je suis intéressé par le clavier de ton PB, je peux t'envoyer le mien en échange, il fonctionne, mais certaines touches sont très dures.  Sent from my iPhone



Le mien aussi


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juillet 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Le mien aussi



Après vérification, elles sont quand même utilisables. 

Donc si on part dans un démontage, le clavier est pour Pascal 77. 

(Cependant, on sous-estime souvent le pouvoir de la vaseline dans les guides des touches d'un clavier qui se raffermit avec l'usage  -- À appliquer avec un petit pinceau fin...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> (Cependant, on sous-estime souvent le pouvoir de la vaseline dans les guides des touches d'un clavier qui se raffermit avec l'usage  -- À appliquer avec un petit pinceau fin...)



Ah nan ! là, la vaseline n'y peut rien, ce n'est pas la partie mécanique qui est dure, sur le mien, c'est qu'il faut taper comme un sourd (ou appuyer très fort, ce qui revient au même) sur pas mal de touches pour qu'elles acceptent de produire le caractère espéré (souvent, à ce moment, dans une quantité dépassant largement le besoin réel, et comme la touche Backspace est "dure" aussi  :sick.

Je pense que ça vient d'un problème d'oxydation des contacts, ou un truc du genre.

Cela dit, si le tien (de PB Duo) est fichu, je peux t'envoyer mon clavier en échange, ne serait-ce que pour l'aspect, visuellement, il est impec, mon clavier !


----------



## Invité (5 Juillet 2011)

C'est la maladie sur le 230 ?
Le mien est pareil (long à la détente et ensuite il rend toutes les frappes !  )


----------



## OrdinoMac (5 Juillet 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> J'ai toujours rien trouvé, et j'ai toujours ce pauvre duo sur la table d'opération.
> 
> ...




Je dois avoir une nappe, mais elle n'est pas cassée 

Je regarde un de ces soirs. Eventuellement si tu t'en sépares malgré tout je suis tenté par le lecteur D7 externe pour le Duo.  Pas par le DuoDock 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------

Leyry,

Je viens de regarder. J'ai cette nappe qui semble en état. Elle est encore connectée à l'écran, je crois que je ne vais pas essayer de la déconnecter. Je risque de la casser.

Si ça t'intéresse, je peux te la refiler un de ces soirs, plutôt à partir de la semaine prochaine, à proximité de l'Apple Store.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juillet 2011)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Si ça t'intéresse, je peux te la refiler un de ces soirs, plutôt à partir de la semaine prochaine, à proximité de l'Apple Store.



Ça marche ! 

Je peux être à l'Apple Store tous les soir à partir de 18h environ. 
Par contre, 14,15,16 et 17, je ne peux absolument rien garantir : Je suis de baptême à Narbonne. 

Au delà, je suis de retours à Montpellier. Même horaires + tout le week-end. 
Je viendrais avec le lecteur de disquettes externe. 

Encore merci ;-)

(Au fait, c'est pas toi qui me l'avais donné ce PowerBook ? )


----------



## groudon41 (8 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, j'ai un doute, voici les caractéristiques des cartouches :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pour l'utilisation sous osX , pas grave , j'ai os 9 . 
pour les cartouche , je verrais bien , sinon , je connais des rechargeur de cartouche , pourrais voir ... 
désolé du retard


----------



## flotow (16 Juillet 2011)

Je viens de laisser un message dans "don de matériel opérationnel" mais si ça peut aussi aider pour trouver une pièce de rechange&#8230;


----------



## Onmac (16 Juillet 2011)

A part Groudron41 qui veut mes speakers, es ce que quelqu'un d'autre mes pièces pour iBook G3 14" ? 
Ça part mercredi prochaine à la poubelle...


----------



## flotow (17 Juillet 2011)

Petite mise à jour :
J'ai aussi un LC. D'après mes notes, l'alim est HS mais le HDD est ok.
Je rajoute aussi à la liste un Mac SE sans disque dur (la machine est fonctionnelle, pas opérationnelle&#8230.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Juillet 2011)

Hello, 

Juste une petite demande d'information dans un endroit plein de spécialistes :
Je cherche à acheter un disque dur SCSI d'occase pour agrémenter mon DuoDock (à installer en interne). Mais, comme je n'ai pas suivi l'évolution de cette norme, je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut regarder. 
Il semble y avoir eu plusieurs normes, et je ne sais pas ce que le DuoDock peut supporter comme norme. 
Et est-ce le seul critère à regarder pour choisir le disque dur ?

Merci pour vos renseignements avisés.


----------



## OrdinoMac (18 Juillet 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Juste une petite demande d'information dans un endroit plein de spécialistes :
> Je cherche à acheter un disque dur SCSI d'occase pour agrémenter mon DuoDock (à installer en interne). Mais, comme je n'ai pas suivi l'évolution de cette norme, je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut regarder.
> ...



Il te faut un disque scsi avec connecteur scsi-1. Soit, tout type de  disques que l'on trouve(trouvait) dans les macs avant que l'ide ne remplace cette connectique.
Au besoin, je peux t'en amener un demain. Au fait le rendez-vous est maintenu ?
Par contre de mémoire, mais à confirmer il te faut aussi une nappe qui si je me souviens bien n'est  pas présente dans le Dock.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Juillet 2011)

Hello ! 

Oui, c'est maintenu ! 
J'aimerais te donner mon portable, mais ta boite à MP est pleine, et tu semble ne pas recevoir les contacts par email...  
Rectification : C'est dans ta boite à MP 

Les disques SCSI sont tellement recherché que je ne veux pas t'en priver d'un dont tu n'as actuellement pas l'utilité. Car un jour viendra où tu en aura besoin... et tu te diras... "Quel idiot ! Je l'ai donné !" .

Merci en tout cas pour le renseignement, et à ce soir.


----------



## Onmac (19 Juillet 2011)

didgar a dit:


> 3 coques d'iMac G3 Myrtille.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si un jour tu récupère des coques d'iMacs G3, je les veux bien. 


Dernier délai pour le magnifique iBook G3 14" Dual USB ! Après, il partira inévitablement à la poubelle !!!


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Juillet 2011)

Je le veux ! 
je le veux 
(style caprice immature)
> voir mon M.P
cordialement,
PatrickJJ


----------



## tantoillane (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je donne des disques dur internes IDE
2 * 40Go
2 * 3 ou 4Go

Je les ai tous testés sur mon PowerPC G3, ils fonctionnent bien


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juillet 2011)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je donne des disques dur internes IDE
> 2 * 40Go
> ...


Je serais interessé par les disques durs, il ya mac os installé dessus ?


----------



## Onmac (27 Juillet 2011)

Je prends les 40 GO !! 


(rrrrr   ! iMacounet m'a grillé !  )


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Je prends les 40 GO !!
> 
> 
> (rrrrr   ! iMacounet m'a grillé !  )


Cherche pas, j'suis plus rapide que toi !


----------



## Onmac (27 Juillet 2011)

C'est juste que je n'étais pas sur MacGé, je l'ai vu dans les mails !


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> C'est juste que je n'étais pas sur MacGé, je l'ai vu dans les mails !


Moi je suis venu pile au bon moment.

PAF Onmac.



De plus je vais avoir besoin de ces 40GO, car je vais peut être faire l'acquisition de deux iMacs G3.


----------



## tantoillane (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Vos messages n'étant espacés que de quelques minutes je propose de donner les disques dans l'ordre de ceux qui m'offriront le plus de coup de boule et de bière belge ...  

Bon sinon je t'ai envoyé un MP iMacounet !


----------



## flotow (27 Juillet 2011)

tantoillane


----------



## Invité (27 Juillet 2011)

Ca devient sordide ce post !


----------



## Onmac (27 Juillet 2011)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Vos messages n'étant espacés que de quelques minutes je propose de donner les disques dans l'ordre de ceux qui m'offriront le plus de coup de boule et de bière belge ...
> 
> Bon sinon je t'ai envoyé un MP iMacounet !



Des boules oui ! Et des bières belge encore plus ! (avec un peu de bol, j'arriverais à atteindre mon but     )


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juillet 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Ca devient sordide ce post !


Le "Coup de boule" est à double sens.


----------



## cdbvs (29 Juillet 2011)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


En ce moment c'est les dons.
Je donne de la balle :rateau:

Plein de HD IDE de 120 à 300mo. 
Plein de lecteurs de cdrom IDE.
Pleins de bouquins Mac à 2 ball évidement!

Voilà.
Vous n'en pouvez plus, hein !!!

A+ Cdbvs


----------



## Onmac (29 Juillet 2011)

cdbvs a dit:


> Salut c'est Cdbvs.
> 
> 
> En ce moment c'est les dons.
> ...



Les HD, c'est 120Mo à 300Mo ou 120Go à 300GO ? Si c'est en Go, je prends !!


----------



## cdbvs (29 Juillet 2011)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Non, non, c'est bien en mo ! 

Éventuellement si tu en met 1000 à la queue leu-leu :rateau:

A+
Cdbvs


----------



## Onmac (29 Juillet 2011)

Sur quel machine étaient-ils ? Aucun système ne pèse moins de 300mo ?


----------



## Invité (29 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Sur quel machine étaient-ils ? Aucun système ne pèse moins de 300mo ?


Le system 6 tient sur une disquettes avec ses applis.
Le 7 tient aussi sur 1 disquette.
Il me semble même qu'on peut faire une D7 du 7.6.1 en rusant un peu


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Sur quel machine étaient-ils ? Aucun système ne pèse moins de 300mo ?



Unix, DOS, AmigaOS, Windows, Linux, MacOS... Sais-tu que l'OS n'est pas né avec dans les années 2000 et que fut une époque, les micro-ordinateur bootaient sur une disquette, l'OS étant entièrement chargé dans la RAM depuis cette disquette qui avait une contenance inférieure à 1Mo ? Ah!!! Les jeunes lillois...


----------



## cdbvs (29 Juillet 2011)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Sur mes petits Mac avec HD de 40mo, j'ai des systèmes Mac Os 7.0.1.
Ils tiennent facilement sur 1,20mo. 
Résultat après, il reste plus de 38mo. Un gouffre qu'il peut être assez compliqué à combler. 

Il est vrais qu'aujourd'hui avec des Mac et des HD de 2To, il est assez difficile d'imaginer de tels choses qui ne datent pourtant d'il n'y à pas très longtemps. Avant l'arrivée de Windows 95 et Mac Os 7.5, les HD n'avaient pas besoin d'être volumineux et même en 1998 le HD de mon PPC 4400/200 ne faisait que 1,2Go. Hé oui!

Regardes les PC 386, les HD de l'époque ne proposaient pas grand chose comme place.

C'est des HD de cette génération que je propose gratuitement. Faut pas déconner non plus. Mais y'a plein de gens qui les vendent encore sur e-bay ou priceminister.

Ces HD sont en IDE compatibles Udma pour PC. Ils sont montables dans des boitiers externes Udma, sorties USB, mais ils ne servent à rien dans cette configuration.
Par contre ils sont utilisables dans les Mac de la génération des PowerPC aux premiers G3, aux normes IDE. Suffit de les initialiser avec Outil Disque dur. 

Si quelqu'un à besoin d'un petit HD pour son vieux Mac ou son vieux PC!

Bonne soirée et à+
Cdbvs


PS: Pour répondre à Invité, Mac Os 8.5 existe en disquette 1,44mo bootable mais on ne peux rien faire avec, même pas ouvrir simple texte.


----------



## tojar13 (30 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Sur quel machine étaient-ils ? Aucun système ne pèse moins de 300mo ?



 rappelons nous que le premier mac avec disque dur n'avait que 30mo... contenant système appli, jeux, documents, etc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2011)

Et que dire alors des générations précédentes de machines, tel le Sinclair ZX 81, ou dans 8 Ko (de Rom, soit 8192 octets) tenaient le système *et* l'interpréteur basic, et où la Ram "interne" ne faisait qu'un seul petit Ko (16 et 64 Ko pour les extensions externes venues par la suite) ?

Foin de disquettes, et encore moins de disque dur pour ces machines, un lecteur de cassette audio en tenait lieu, et à 300 bauds, il fallait presque une face de cassette C60 pour restituer la totalité des 48 Ko de "Ram utilisateur" dont disposaient les privilégiés disposant de l'extension 64 Ko !


----------



## drs (30 Juillet 2011)

Ah ca me rappelle la belle époque...en 1996, j'avais acheté un disque dur SCSI de poche de 80Mo...que j'avais payé une fortune 
Aujourd'hui c'est risible, mais à l'époque, je me la pétais grave avec ce disque


----------



## Onmac (31 Juillet 2011)

Je me suis mal exprimé :rateau:, je parlais d'un système "récent" pour un G3 par exemple. 
Je ne suis pas sur que les OS X rentre dans un disque de 300mo 
C'est pour mon G3 B/B qui n'a que 10Go, je cherche un disque d'au moins 20Go pour Tiger.


----------



## Vivid (31 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a pris grave


----------



## tojar13 (31 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé :rateau:, je parlais d'un système &quot;récent&quot; pour un G3 par exemple.
> Je ne suis pas sur que les OS X rentre dans un disque de 300mo
> C'est pour mon G3 B/B qui n'a que 10Go, je cherche un disque d'au moins 20Go pour Tiger.



 tu peux faire tenir un jaguar ou un panther dans 4 Go, fingerz in the noze. Meme un tiger, c jouable. Quand tu fait l'install, tu installes que le minimum, puis avec monolingual et d'autres utilitaires, tu vires les langues inutiles, les imprimantes en trop (ne pas en installer c'est mieux, ou alors juste les drivers GIMP) .. etc...  

en tous cas, dans 10go, c'est sans aucun pb    

je l'ai eu fait 20 fois au moins.. et il doit y avoir des tuto plein le net pour se faire, j'en suis sur.   après, évidemment, autant avoir un peu de marge... mais des disques IDE, ca se trouve facilement dans ces tailles la...    

bien plus difficile de trouver des disques SCSI de 9go ou plus (ce que je cherche depuis plus d'un an) par exemple...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2011)

tojar13 a dit:


> bien plus difficile de trouver des disques SCSI de 9go ou plus (ce que je cherche depuis plus d'un an) par exemple...



Ben déjà que je n'arrive pas à en trouver un de plus de 80 *M*o (Bon, d'accord, en 2,5 pouces) :rateau:


----------



## Onmac (1 Août 2011)

Sinon, je donne toujours quelques pièces pour un iBook G3, me contacter par MP.
J'aimerais faire une demande si c'est possible ?


----------



## iMacounet (1 Août 2011)

tojar13 a dit:


> tu peux faire tenir un jaguar ou un panther dans 4 Go, fingerz in the noze. Meme un tiger, c jouable. Quand tu fait l'install, tu installes que le minimum, puis avec monolingual et d'autres utilitaires, tu vires les langues inutiles, les imprimantes en trop (ne pas en installer c'est mieux, ou alors juste les drivers GIMP) .. etc...
> 
> en tous cas, dans 10go, c'est sans aucun pb
> 
> ...


Si, cela se trouve.  eBay.

Tiens, en parlant de ZX81 j'en ai un, mais malheureusement en panne de vidéo.

Moi je donne un HD Western Digital 1TO
Je rigole hein.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------




tojar13 a dit:


> tu peux faire tenir un jaguar ou un panther dans 4 Go, fingerz in the noze. Meme un tiger, c jouable. Quand tu fait l'install, tu installes que le minimum, puis avec monolingual et d'autres utilitaires, tu vires les langues inutiles, les imprimantes en trop (ne pas en installer c'est mieux, ou alors juste les drivers GIMP) .. etc...
> 
> en tous cas, dans 10go, c'est sans aucun pb
> 
> ...


Oui, biensûr c'est tout à fait possible 

J'ai Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.11 sur un HD de 6GO d'origine de mon G3 B/B !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Août 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Oui, biensûr c'est tout à fait possible
> 
> J'ai Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.11 sur un HD de 6GO d'origine de mon G3 B/B !



Ca sert à quoi ? Tu dois l'voir gavé de RAM parce que déjà que sur un G4 avec seulement 512 ça a du mal dès que tu as plus de 2 applications d'ouvertes...


----------



## iMacounet (1 Août 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9251922 a dit:
			
		

> Ca sert à quoi ? Tu dois l'voir gavé de RAM parce que déjà que sur un G4 avec seulement 512 ça a du mal dès que tu as plus de 2 applications d'ouvertes...


Il avait moins de 512 mo, mais je m'en servais que pour safari


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Août 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il avait moins de 512 mo, mais je m'en servais que pour safari



Tu mens, Safari à besoin de 12Go de RAM minimum pour fonctionner normalement   


*Note du modo : *Bon, Ok, on a bien rigolé, mais maintenant, on recolle au sujet, merci !


----------



## iMacounet (2 Août 2011)

Pour recoller au sujet, je donne un disque dur Quantum de 40 *MO* et pas 40 Gigot. 

C'est un HD qui vient d'un Macintosh LC.

Le système 7.1 est installé dessus.

Woulàlà.


----------



## Berthold (5 Août 2011)

Je viens de gonfler la mémoire vive de mon MacBook 3,1 (en signature) pour accueillir le Lion. J'ai donc 2 barrettes de 1Go de SoDimm à offrir contre remboursement des frais postaux, etc. MP si intéressé, tout ça.

marque hynix 
d'après MacTracker ça devrait être des : 200-pin PC2-5300 (667MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM 

C'est pas la bonne marque mais elles ressemblent à ça :


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Août 2011)

He... c'est pas que je veuille de dégouter, mais t'es bien sûr que tu vois 4 Go dans à propos de ce Mac ET dans le moniteur d'activité, section mémoire ? 
Car il y à une petite histoire de bug sur les C2C qui ne supportent pas plus de 3Go...


----------



## Onmac (5 Août 2011)

D'ailleurs, Mactaker le signal.
On peut lire *3Go (actual)* 2Go Apple
Ceci des MacBook Late 2006 jusqu'au MacBook Mid-2007 inclus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2011)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> He... c'est pas que je veuille de dégouter, mais t'es bien sûr que tu vois 4 Go dans à propos de ce Mac ET dans le moniteur d'activité, section mémoire ?
> Car il y à une petite histoire de bug sur les C2C qui ne supportent pas plus de 3Go...



Oui et non, oui, maxi 3 Go, non, ça n'est pas un bug ! Dès la sortie Apple avait indiqué que ces machines ne supportaient pas plus de 3 Go mais qu'on pouvait y mettre deux barrettes de 2 Go pour pouvoir bénéficier du dual channel (qui ne fonctionne qu'avec deux barrettes identiques).


----------



## Berthold (5 Août 2011)

Mais si, mais si :






En fait j'ai un MacBook fin 2007, d'après MacTracker je pourrais monter à 6 Go.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Août 2011)

Ok 
Bonne route alors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Mais si, mais si :
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7930038/AVM/RAM_MacBook.png
> 
> En fait j'ai un MacBook fin 2007, d'après MacTracker je pourrais monter à 6 Go.



En fait, là :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui et non, oui, maxi 3 Go, non, ça n'est pas un bug ! Dès la sortie Apple avait indiqué que ces machines ne supportaient pas plus de 3 Go mais qu'on pouvait y mettre deux barrettes de 2 Go pour pouvoir bénéficier du dual channel (qui ne fonctionne qu'avec deux barrettes identiques).



Je parlais des Mac concernés par la limitation à 3 Go, mais je ne prétendais pas que le tien en fasse partie.


----------



## Berthold (5 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je parlais des Mac concernés par la limitation à 3 Go, mais je ne prétendais pas que le tien en fasse partie.



J'avais bien compris, je répondais surtout à l'inquiétude sympathique exprimée par Leyry Hynemonth.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Août 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> ...thique exprimée par Leyry Hynemonth.



Je t'en pris... entre nous, c'est ryry :rateau::mouais:


----------



## tojar13 (5 Août 2011)

les échanges, on aurait le droit ici ou pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2011)

tojar13 a dit:


> les échanges, on aurait le droit ici ou pas ?



Non, les échanges, c'est les PA.


----------



## tojar13 (10 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, les échanges, c'est les PA.




euh.. en meme temps les dons aussi...........

ce qui fait la nécessité d'un topic pour les dons, comme pour les échanges, c'est qu'on peut rarement réduire à la simple expression d'une P.A comme c'est le cas quand on vend un appareil ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2011)

tojar13 a dit:


> euh.. en meme temps les dons aussi...........



Non, il y a une différence entre les dons des PA et ceux d'ici : si tu passes une PA pour un don, c'est que tu souhaite donner à n'importe qui, alors que ce qui est proposé ici l'est à un membre de MacGe. Les échanges, c'est différent, c'est comme les demandes : "je cherche ça", avec juste "je donne ça en échange" en plus, ou alors "j'ai ça à échanger, proposez moi quelque chose à la place", donc ça n'est plus "gratuit".


----------



## tojar13 (10 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, il y a une différence entre les dons des PA et ceux d'ici : si tu passes une PA pour un don, c'est que tu souhaite donner à n'importe qui, alors que ce qui est proposé ici l'est à un membre de MacGe. Les échanges, c'est différent, c'est comme les demandes : "je cherche ça", avec juste "je donne ça en échange" en plus, ou alors "j'ai ça à échanger, proposez moi quelque chose à la place", donc ça n'est plus "gratuit".



ah.

ah ouais.

ah bon.:mouais:


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2011)

J'ai toujours quelques pièces pour iBook G3, celui que devait les prendre ne les a pas prises. 
J'ai un iBook G3 sans inverter...


----------



## Madalvée (24 Août 2011)

Donne deux barrettes RAM noname DDR3200 400 mhz non certifiées affichant 512 mo au lieu de 1 go dans "à propos de ce mac", actuellement dans un Powermac G5 early 2005, je crois que ça "marche" aussi dans les iMac de cette période.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Donne deux barrettes RAM noname DDR3200 400 mhz non certifiées affichant 512 mo au lieu de 1 go dans "à propos de ce mac", actuellement dans un Powermac G5 early 2005, je crois que ça "marche" aussi dans les iMac de cette période.



Ben c'est un classique, ça, c'est sans doute de la Ram avec contrôle de parité, c'est pour ça qu'elle n'affiche que la moitié de sa capacité sur Mac. Nos Mac veulent de la "no parity" !


----------



## Onmac (25 Août 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Donne deux barrettes RAM noname DDR3200 400 mhz non certifiées affichant 512 mo au lieu de 1 go dans "à propos de ce mac", actuellement dans un Powermac G5 early 2005, je crois que ça "marche" aussi dans les iMac de cette période.



Je prend mais tu ne peux plus recevoir de messages...


----------



## Invité (25 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> J'ai toujours quelques pièces pour iBook G3, celui que devait les prendre ne les a pas prises.
> J'ai un iBook G3 sans inverter...



J'ai un inverter


----------



## Onmac (25 Août 2011)

Oui, moi aussi, je me suis mal exprimé, je donne un iBook G3 sans inverter (sinon complet) je garde l'inverter pour mon iBook G4. Mais si tu as une CM pour un Dual USB, je suis preneur


----------



## Madalvée (26 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben c'est un classique, ça, c'est sans doute de la Ram avec contrôle de parité, c'est pour ça qu'elle n'affiche que la moitié de sa capacité sur Mac. Nos Mac veulent de la "no parity" !



C'est pas moi qui les ai choisies, tu penses bien, mon "brocanteur" qui s'est débarassé de ce mac ne devait pas être spécialiste. Aujourd'hui il est à plein régime avec ses 4 go maxi.
Les MP sont rétablis.


----------



## groudon41 (30 Août 2011)

salut a tous.
J'ai 1lecteur/graveur cd et un lecteur/ graveur de dvd interne a proposer : testé, et fonctionnel
pas d'envoi possible vu qu'il pèse lourd ou alors, a vos frais, mais que après réception du mode d'envoi/paiment pour le colis.
près de poitier

ps: j'en profite au passsage, si quelqu'un aurais une carte prosseseur d'imac G3 a donner ou a vendre...

Ben oui, mais là, c'est pas le bon topic, on déménage dans celui des pièces détachées !


----------



## SulliX (31 Août 2011)

iMac quel modèle ?

Si c'est genre les 233Mhz, j'ai 2 carcasses qui traînent, faut que je regarde plus précisément les modèles...


----------



## groudon41 (1 Septembre 2011)

Le premier qui était en question, c'est un 333 MHz ,sinon, le nouveau arrivant dans le stand des kaput (car mon autre m'a comme par hazard, laché aussi) c'est un 233 si a mémoire est bonne sinon,
enfin, tant que ce'st une carte prosseseur qui se détache comme dans les 2 mac, sa devrais allez je pense.
sinon, dans le genre des imac G3  DV ou a bloc de carte mère retirable, tu a quoi comme pièce, car sa m'intérreserais bien.car le lecteur cd de mn 3 eme mac, un dv, commence a être en mauvais état de marche, il refuse 2 cd sur 5 (c'est un lecteur mange disque). on voit sa par MP.

note au modérateur : je suis désolé, je vien juste de voir que je m'était trompé, je pensais avoir posté dans la section de don de matériel qui fonctionne .


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> note au modérateur : je suis désolé, je vien juste de voir que je m'était trompé, je pensais avoir posté dans la section de don de matériel qui fonctionne .



Ça n'est pas le sujet "matériel qui fonctionne", mais le sujet "matériel opérationnel", c'est à dire ordinateurs ou imprimantes ou tout autre matos "prêt à l'emploi", tout ce qui est "pièces détachées" (dont les disques et lecteurs internes), c'est ici.


----------



## SulliX (1 Septembre 2011)

@ goudron 41 : je met les infos ici, comme ça si ça ne t'intéresse pas ça pourra peu être intéresser qqun d'autre...

J'ai (état inconnu) :

- carte mère iMac 350MHZ  de 99 réf 820-1096-A
- lecteur CD-rom LG 24X model CRN-8242B avec le berceau du HD
- epave d'iMac à fente, plus grand chose dessus : partie écran, alim, hp...

sinon d'a peu près complet :
- iMac 350/64/7/CD/128P/56k bleu marine sans disque ni mémoire. Alim et carte mère HS
- iMac premier modèle 233/32/4 sans disque, 32 Mo de ram, ne démarre pas (collector !)

Et toujours un boitier de G4 MDD 1.25 alim HS, carte mère état inconnu (sûrement HS)

Voilà, tout ça dans le 77.


----------



## groudon41 (2 Septembre 2011)

voila ce qui m'intéresserai:

- carte mère iMac 350MHZ de 99 réf 820-1096-A

question: c'est une carte mère d'un imac ou le block carte mère est retiable?

- lecteur CD-rom LG 24X model CRN-8242B avec le berceau du HD

question: c'est un lecteur ca tiroir ou un mange disque?

Sa m'embète un peut  quand même pour le 233MHz , il m'intéresserais bien aussi, mais je ne pence pas qu'il rentre dans un coli,et je suis sur poitier( et mon "atelier" - qui me sert aussi de chambre- est... plein.)
peut-être qu'une solution pourrais être trouvé, mais bon.

sinon, le reste du matos, s'il correspond a mes demande, je prend, envoie moi par MP les réponce a mes question et le prix d'envoi .


----------



## Onmac (2 Septembre 2011)

Il semble que ça soit un mange-disque.


----------



## SulliX (2 Septembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> voila ce qui m'intéresserai:
> 
> - carte mère iMac 350MHZ de 99 réf 820-1096-A
> 
> ...



La carte mère est sur la photo. De mémoire c'est en 2 partie, et là c'est la partie avec les ports et les supports mémoire...
Le lecteur oui je crois que c'est un mange disque. Sans le support ça ferait beaucoup moins lourd pour le transport...


----------



## groudon41 (2 Septembre 2011)

le problème: c'est que ca a l'air en 1 bloc... sois c'et que le support ferraile a été retiré, sois c'est pas le bon: moi c'est un avec la carte prosseseur retirable(un avec les lecteur CD a tiroir).

edit: c'est une carte processeur d'un block carte mère comme lui: 






c'est le petit truc détachable qui est sous la petitte coque grise métalique désogné par : G3 et signe chinois sur la photo

et pour le imac collector, on fait quoi? on pourrais trouver une solution?
info : pour le stocage , c'est réglé, j'ai entreposé mes 2 carcasse de pièce de rechange chez ma mère.


----------



## Etienne000 (4 Septembre 2011)

Alors j'ajoute :

Un Cable USB pour Palm
Deux batteries neuves pour Palm Centro 

.

Ben oui, mais là, non, ça, c'est pour le magasin des pièces détachées ! On déménage.


----------



## SulliX (11 Septembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> le problème: c'est que ca a l'air en 1 bloc... sois c'et que le support ferraile a été retiré, sois c'est pas le bon: moi c'est un avec la carte prosseseur retirable(un avec les lecteur CD a tiroir).
> 
> edit: c'est une carte processeur d'un block carte mère comme lui:
> 
> ...



Je me vois pas envoyer un iMac par la poste :-(

Les pièces passe encore, mais t'es sûr que tu veux payer des frais de port pour des pièces dont on est pas sûrs qu'elles fonctionnent ?

Sinon faut que tu trouves qqun qui passe par Paris...


----------



## groudon41 (11 Septembre 2011)

ouai, bhaa c'est pas près d'être possible.
Pas grave, je verrais plus tard.


----------



## SulliX (12 Septembre 2011)

Toute façon je les ai remis de côté, je vais juste virer la carcasse à moitié dépouillée.
Par contre avant je vais récupérer la plaque en alu qui est dedans... dès fois faut le temps de la réflexion :sleep:

Appel au don :rose:

Il me faudrait un connecteur ADC femelle, donc si qqun a une carte vidéo ou autre avec ce connecteur dessus, je suis preneur...

J'ai trouvé les infos pour faire un adaptateur DVI/ADC et connecter mon écran Formac sur un G5 DVI.

Si d'autres personnes intéressées par la bidouille, faites moi signe...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2011)

SulliX a dit:


> Il me faudrait un connecteur ADC femelle, donc si qqun a une carte vidéo ou autre avec ce connecteur dessus, je suis preneur...



Ça, ça se trouve sur toute épave de PowerMac G4 à la seule exception des deux premiers modèles (PCI Graphic et AGP Graphic)


----------



## groudon41 (13 Septembre 2011)

SulliX a dit:


> Toute façon je les ai remis de côté, je vais juste virer la carcasse à moitié dépouillée.
> Par contre avant je vais récupérer la plaque en alu qui est dedans... dès fois faut le temps de la réflexion :sleep:
> 
> Appel au don :rose:
> ...




enfin, t'a pas une machine ou tu pourrai tester les lecteur cd mange disque?
enfin, sinon, met les de coté, je les prendrais peut être si je gagne assez de sous pour payer le transport.
je te recontacterais pour te donner les nouvelle.


----------



## SulliX (14 Septembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> enfin, t'a pas une machine ou tu pourrai tester les lecteur cd mange disque?
> enfin, sinon, met les de coté, je les prendrais peut être si je gagne assez de sous pour payer le transport.
> je te recontacterais pour te donner les nouvelle.



Si, peut être... faut que je regarde ça...
Mais j'ai déjà pas mal de trucs sur le gaz...


----------



## groudon41 (15 Septembre 2011)

okay, j'attendrais.
merci


----------



## tantoillane (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un clavier apple blanc





Quelques touches, essentiellement autour du retour chariot, ne fonctionnent plus. Ce sont les malheureuses séquelles d'un coma éthylique qui, après démontage, semble avoir mangé quelques contacts.
Si quelqu'un a besoin de lettres, veut se faire un adaptateur 1*USB2 vers 2*USB1 ou s'appelle Geoges Perec, il peut m'envoyer un MP :rateau:


----------



## Onmac (15 Septembre 2011)

Moi, je veux bien, mon clavier à jaunie et c'est moche. Très moche


----------



## groudon41 (16 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Moi, je veux bien, mon clavier à jaunie et c'est moche. Très moche



zut, tu ma grillé...
(remarque, si tu accepte de me filer la touche M, c'est surtout elle que je voulait...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Moi, je veux bien, mon clavier à jaunie et c'est moche. Très moche



Sauf que ce clavier là, il n'a pas tendance à jaunir, c'est celui là qui jaunit :




Et leurs touches ne sont pas interchangeables, c'est incompatible (je le sais, j'ai les deux modèles).


----------



## Onmac (16 Septembre 2011)

Et bien non ! C'est celui présenter au dessus. (Regarde mon post dans la section Materiel) 
Quel clavier quel qu'il soit, tant qu'il est blanc, il pourra jaunir ! En dessous des touches, c'est blanc mais les touches sont jaunes ! 

Ok, je te laisse la touche M. Pas de souci.


----------



## iMacounet (16 Septembre 2011)

L'Apple Pro Keyboard et le Keyboard ont la tendance à jaunir tous les deux!


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Septembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> L'Apple Pro Keyboard et le Keyboard ont la tendance à jaunir tous les deux!



Jamais eu ce problème, Dieu sait pourtant que j'en ai eu pas mal.

La cigarette fait des ravages, parfois.


----------



## groudon41 (16 Septembre 2011)

pascal77: pas pour te contrdire, mais le modèle dont tu parle, je l'ai aussi, et il commence a jaunir ( et pour étienne000, la cigarette fait effectivement des ravage, mais pas celui la, depuis que je l'ai, aucune cigarette ne c'est approché de lui...)
onmac: tu pourra le mettre avec les speaker de l'ibook si recois le clavier avant ma lettre max, je fait un vide grenier se week, et je compte bien me faire 20 euro mini, de quoi payer mes "dette"**.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2011)

Ben moi, j'ai les deux modèles ici, mais un seul (modèle, mais en deux exemplaires) a jauni, pourtant, les "pro" j'en ai deux dont un H.S.) n'ont pas été exposés plus que l'autre (même moins je dirais) à la lumière du soleil et tous trois ont fait toute leur carrière dans un environnement non fumeur !


----------



## iMacounet (16 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Jamais eu ce problème, Dieu sait pourtant que j'en ai eu pas mal.
> 
> La cigarette fait des ravages, parfois.


Ben, je pense que c'est ça, les anciens propriétaires de ces claviers devaient être fumeurs!


----------



## Onmac (16 Septembre 2011)

Bah moi non plus, je ne fume pas et le clavier viens de mon ancien bureau (aujourd'hui je travail sur un MacBook Pro i7.)
Très peu exposé à la lumière du soleil dans un environnement ventilé et "sain"


----------



## tantoillane (17 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

Pour ceux qui m'ont posé la question, voici une photo (couleur ) du clavier en question. Je lui avais fait la totale en espérant qu'il se remette à fonctionner donc il est plutôt propre !

http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3523/photoaie.jpg


----------



## Invité (17 Septembre 2011)

C'est choupinou en bleu, blanc, rose comme ça ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben moi, j'ai les deux modèles ici, mais un seul (modèle, mais en deux exemplaires) a jauni, pourtant, les "pro" j'en ai deux dont un H.S.) n'ont pas été exposés plus que l'autre (même moins je dirais) à la lumière du soleil et tous trois ont fait toute leur carrière dans un environnement non fumeur !



Puisqu'on en parlait :




Celui du haut me sert tous les jours depuis maintenant cinq ou six ans, celui du bas est rangé depuis le même laps de temps à l'abri de la lumière, il a servi, en gros, de début 2003 à fin 2005 ou début 2006 avant d'être remplacé par l'autre (et à l'origine, ils étaient tous deux de la même couleur).


----------



## Onmac (29 Septembre 2011)

Moi j'ai pareil mais c'est l'inverse


----------



## tantoillane (29 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Puisqu'on en parlait :
> 
> _IMAGE QUI FAIT PEUR ET DONNE L'IMPRESSION QU'ON A LES DOIGTS QUI COLLENT_​
> Celui du haut me sert tous les jours depuis maintenant cinq ou six ans, celui du bas est rangé depuis le même laps de temps à l'abri de la lumière, il a servi, en gros, de début 2003 à fin 2005 ou début 2006 avant d'être remplacé par l'autre (et à l'origine, ils étaient tous deux de la même couleur).



C'est impressionnant ! Pour le claviers "du haut", celui qui a lancé tout ce débat , jadmets que les touches se salissent, mais un bon bain de n'importe quelle solution assez corsée leur rends habituellement une belle couleur blanche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2011)

tantoillane a dit:


> C'est impressionnant ! Pour le claviers "du haut", celui qui a lancé tout ce débat , jadmets que les touches se salissent, mais un bon bain de n'importe quelle solution assez corsée leur rends habituellement une belle couleur blanche.



Une précision, mon petit Antoine : le clavier jaune, ça n'est pas un "dépot" qu'on peut nettoyer, ce sont les UV qui ont fait jaunir le plastique dans la masse, le seul moyen de les blanchir, c'est de les poncer assez pour virer la couche jaunie ! 

Quant au clavier "blanc" de la photo, lui, il n'y a pas besoin de produit "corsé" pour le maintenir blanc, un coup d'éponge légèrement humide suffit.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Septembre 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Moi j'ai pareil mais c'est l'inverse


J'ai eu la même chose.


----------



## LC475 (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, je viens de retrouver un carton encore fermé contenant une cartouche de toner pour Apple LaserWriter II :  ça intéresse quelqu'un ?

Je ne sais pas, cher confrère d'un autre forum, mais si ça doit intéresser quelqu'un, ça sera plutôt dans une autre discussion !

On déménage.


----------



## Onmac (2 Octobre 2011)

Donne 3 lecteurs disquette pour Mac LC. 
Envoi contre-remboursement.


----------



## tantoillane (3 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une précision, mon petit Antoine : le clavier jaune, ça n'est pas un "dépot" qu'on peut nettoyer, ce sont les UV qui ont fait jaunir le plastique dans la masse, le seul moyen de les blanchir, c'est de les poncer assez pour virer la couche jaunie !
> 
> Quant au clavier "blanc" de la photo, lui, il n'y a pas besoin de produit "corsé" pour le maintenir blanc, un coup d'éponge légèrement humide suffit.



Oui, oui, je suis bien d'accord, mais je parlais justement du clavier le plus blanc sur ta photo et m'adressait à tous sauf à toi  

Bon sinon, au futur possesseur des touches de mon clavier, promis je me dépêche de les mettre à la boite.


----------



## madaniso (4 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> le seul moyen de les blanchir, c'est de les poncer assez pour virer la couche jaunie !



Les jours de mauvais temps seront bientôt là pour s'occuper de ça.


----------



## groudon41 (15 Octobre 2011)

hellow le monde.
donc, j'ai toujour un lecteur DVD en don 
et je rajoute un clavier sans fil logitec cerebrex, mais je n'arrive pas a remettre la main sur le récepteur sans fil...

tant que j'y pence, si quelqu'un a un vieux PC portable sous XP ou un vieux mac portable sous 10.X (fonctionnel) qui traine a filer  en don ou pour pas cher, je suis preneur, j'en ai besoin d'un pour janvier...

vila ma liste


----------



## tybu01 (18 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> hellow le monde.
> donc, j'ai toujour un lecteur DVD en don
> et je rajoute un clavier sans fil logitec cerebrex, mais je n'arrive pas a remettre la main sur le récepteur sans fil...
> 
> ...



groudon, je suis interessé par ton lecteur dvd... est-ce que tu peux m'en dire un peu plus ?
j'arrive pas à trouver ton post où tu en parles :/


----------



## groudon41 (18 Octobre 2011)

c'est un lecteur DVD noir ( ou gris, ça dépend lequel me retombe sous la main )(c'est les même de toute manière ) avec le bouton( plastique de déco) cassé , mais il suffit de presser le piti bouton a l'intérieur
il marche, il ma même servi a installer tiger DVD sur mon imac a lecteur CD .
contre remboursement des FDP... ou contre échange ( si ta du matos qui traine, dit le moi^^)
et argent envoyé en premier,  pour éviter les arnaque.
je doit avoir une photo qui traine , mais sur mon PC windaube , et il est chez le réparateur ( oui je sais, mais c'est le seul ordi qui traine a la maison qui est rapide et dispo 24/24... windaube a la ***)


----------



## tybu01 (18 Octobre 2011)

groudon > Je récupère un iMac Graphite demain / dans la semaine. En théorie, y'a aucun problème... Je te tiens au courant si je vais avoir besoin un lecteur/graveur

Au fait, au niveau des connectiques, tes lecteurs doivent être en USB ou Firewire 400, non ?

Et pour le troc, avec plaisir ! Faut que je prenne le temps d're-ouvrir des cartons (surtout ceux de FdB ^^) et de faire une liste...


----------



## Berthold (19 Octobre 2011)

Je donne un PowerBook G3 "PDQ" pour pièces. Il n'a plus de disque dur, la carte pcmcia est mal installée (j'avais essayé de la remplacer puis j'ai abandonné), et la batterie est foutue.
La dernière fois qu'il a fonctionné, il tournait comme une horloge (300 MHz il me semble).

Attention, même sans batterie, la bête est lourde, un envoi par la poste risque de couter pas mal&#8230; Pour les grands voyageurs, je suis non loin de l'autoroute A40 entre Mâcon et Bourg. Facile de se donner rendez-vous à une sortie, par exemple.


----------



## Jean40 (20 Octobre 2011)

Je donne deux barrettes mémoires dont je n'ai plus l'usage.
2 X 1 GB 2RX16 PG2-6400S-666-12
Qui cela intéresse-t-il ? Comment les faire parvenir (j'habite à proximité de Bruxelles).


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, elles sont bonnes pour quelle(s) machine(s) stpl, ex : dans ma signature ?

Pas sûr pour la tienne, en tout cas, c'est de la DDR2, pour des machines de 2006/2008, par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est de la PC2 5300 à 666 Mhz ou de la PC2 6400 à 800 Mhz vu le "PG2-6400S-666".

Si c'est de la 5300, c'est bon pour toi, si c'est de la 6400, pas sûr que ça marche (en tous cas, aucun des MBP n'en a utilisé, à priori, le seul Mac portable à en avoir utilisé était le MacBook 13" "mid 2009", les MBP sont eux, passé directement passé de la PC2 5300 à 666 Mhz à la PC3 8500 à 1066 Mhz). En tout cas, ça n'est pas le forum pour en parler, on va fusionner ça dans le sujet des dons de pièces détachées (et je rappelle que la Ram n'est ni un périphérique, ni un accessoire) !

EDIT Bis : c'est bien de la 6400 à 800 Mhz, il est possible qu'elle fonctionne (à 666 Mhz) sur ton MBP, mais pas certain.


----------



## groudon41 (20 Octobre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Je donne un PowerBook G3 "PDQ" pour pièces. Il n'a plus de disque dur, la carte pcmcia est mal installée (j'avais essayé de la remplacer puis j'ai abandonné), et la batterie est foutue.
> La dernière fois qu'il a fonctionné, il tournait comme une horloge (300 MHz il me semble).
> 
> Attention, même sans batterie, la bête est lourde, un envoi par la poste risque de couter pas mal Pour les grands voyageurs, je suis non loin de l'autoroute A40 entre Mâcon et Bourg. Facile de se donner rendez-vous à une sortie, par exemple.



il m'intéresserais bien, je cherche un ordi portable.
il tourne sous quoi?
peut-tu donner plus d'info (quel ram, quel disque dur , combien pour l'envoit, etc...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> il m'intéresserais bien, je cherche un ordi portable.
> il tourne sous quoi?



Mac OS X 10.2.8 maximum pour ce modèle dont l'Open Firmware est en Rom, et ne peut donc pas être mis à jour pour supporter 10.3 et suivants.



groudon41 a dit:


> peut-tu donner plus d'info (quel ram, quel disque dur , combien pour l'envoit, etc...)



Il te dit qu'il est dépourvu de disque dur, (disque de 128 Go maximum en IDE, supporte aussi bien les disques de  12,5 mm  que les 9,5 mm). Pour la Ram, deux barrettes de PC66 (supporte la PC100, mais pas la 133), donc 512 Mo maximum (mais le sien, je ne sais pas ce qu'il a, le 300, de base était fourni avec 64 ou 128 Mo je crois).

Pour changer la barrette inférieure, il faut démonter la carte processeur (comme sur tous les PowerBook G3, le modèle "Kanga" excepté).


----------



## Jean40 (20 Octobre 2011)

Elle provienne de mon iMac  2,66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, acheté début 2008. DD: 320 Go.


----------



## groudon41 (20 Octobre 2011)

tibu01, c'est un interne...
j'en aurais bien un en externe, mais je voulais le garder, mais on peut négotier un échange .
si échange il y a , le lecteur auquel je pence est en firewire
http://forums.macg.co/membres/marctiger.htmlmarctiger: je le prend. on continue en MP


----------



## Jean40 (20 Octobre 2011)

Mon ordi est un iMac  2,66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo et date de début 2008.


NB : groudon 41 intervient sur le don du PowerBook PDQ, pas sur le tien (au cas où).


----------



## groudon41 (20 Octobre 2011)

j'avais édité mon message exprès pour préciser les destinataire. mais ta dut répondre avant.


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2011)

Jean40 a dit:


> Elle provienne de mon iMac  2,66 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, acheté début 2008. DD: 320 Go.



Elles m'intéressent, j'habites à Bruxelles.
  Je n'ai pas de véhicule mais si tu sais passer par l'endroit où j'habite (plus de précisions par MP si tu veux), ou environs (dans Bruxelles) ???


----------



## Jean40 (20 Octobre 2011)

C'est quoi MP ?
J'habite Tervuren et me rends parfois à Bruxelles.


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2011)

Jean40 a dit:


> C'est quoi MP ?
> J'habite Tervuren et me rends parfois à Bruxelles.



MP = message privé, pour ne pas donner trop d'infos publiques. ;-)

J'habite tout-près de Tervueren ! ;-)


----------



## Jean40 (20 Octobre 2011)

Je reprendrai contact


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2011)

Jean40 a dit:


> Mon adresse mail est



Ok, c'est noté, mais édites vite ce message et supprime l'adresse si tu ne veux pas être inondé de Spam ! ;-)


----------



## groudon41 (20 Octobre 2011)

pascal 77 : je présise : y ausi les Imac G3 rev A comme sa .
et avec Xpostfacto, sa ne marche pas 10.3? j'avais vu sa dans un de tes post...


 Pascal 77 dans : Apple PowerBook G3 233 (PDQ - fin 1998) Spécifications (M710 a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/a...-pdq-fin-1998-specifications-m710-230331.html
> Avec 512 Mo de Ram et un gros disque, tu pourrais y installer Mac OS X  10.2.8, et en installant ce système depuis un autre Mac et à l'aide  d'XPostFacto, même Mac OS X 10.3.9 (ce que j'ai fait sur mon PDQ à 266  Mhz doté de 512 Mo de Ram et d'un disque dur de 30 Go).
> 
> 
> ...


la personne parlait de ce type de PQD :  





HUGWISE23  dans : Apple PowerBook G3 233 (PDQ - fin 1998) Spécifications  (M710 a dit:


> Bonjour à vous qui pourrait m'aider!
> 
> 1-J'ai eu récemment un "Apple PowerBook G3 233 (PDQ - fin 1998) Spécifications (M7109LL / A)" mais   il a déja 128Mo de RAM et 2Go de DD d'origine! Avec OS 9.1 dessus et il  ne reconnait pas du tout, les cd gravés de Win XP quelque soit le  contenu
> 
> ...



marctiger: je le prend donc. je recherche un ordi portable pour la suite de mes étude(marre d'être sous windaube...) j'attend ton MP avec les info du PB : ram, prix d'envois, matériel (lecteur CD ou DVD si présent )
et si t'a un DD qui put aller dedant, je prend avec.


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2011)

Jean40 a dit:


> Je reprendrai contact



Ok merci, @+. ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> pascal 77 : je présise : y ausi les Imac G3 rev A comme sa ..



Euh non, les iMac G3 rev A, il suffit de mettre leur firmware à jour, et pas besoin de XPostFacto. Les autres machines qui avaient besoin d'XPostFacto pour installer Panther étaient les PowerMac G3 beiges.



groudon41 a dit:


> et avec Xpostfacto, sa ne marche pas 10.3? j'avais vu sa dans un de tes post...



Avec XPostFacto, c'est possible &#8230; mais très compliqué (sur le PDQ 266 Mhz que j'ai eu j'avais installé Panther comme ça, mais j'avais pas mal galéré pour y parvenir).

En effet, le lecteur de CD des Wallstreet et PDQ ne permet pas l'installation de Panther via cet utilitaire, je ne me souviens plus comment j'avais procédé à l'époque, mais je me rappelle que j'avais du sortir le disque dur de la machine pour y parvenir, ou démarrer le Mac en mode "disque SCSI", et le brancher sur mon PM G4, je ne sais plus trop.


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2011)

J'avais fait il y a longtemps une install de Panther sur un G3 (lequel ?), j'avais sorti le disque dur et l'avais placé dans un autre Mac... instal réussie, remise en place dans le G3 et Hop !

C'est peut-être à tenter ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2011)

marctiger a dit:


> J'avais fait il y a longtemps une install de Panther sur un G3 (lequel ?), j'avais sorti le disque dur et l'avais placé dans un autre Mac... instal réussie, remise en place dans le G3 et Hop !
> 
> C'est peut-être à tenter ?



Sauf que dans ce modèle de machine, ça ne démarre pas (firmware incompatible avec Panther, c'est pour ça qu'il a besoin d'XPostFacto).


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que dans ce modèle de machine, ça ne démarre pas (firmware incompatible avec Panther, c'est pour ça qu'il a besoin d'XPostFacto).



Ok, dommage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2011)

marctiger a dit:


> Ok, dommage.



Cela dit, la différence entre le modèle à 266 Mhz et celui à 300 Mhz ne doit pas être suffisante pour rendre l'utilisation de Panther très agréable, même si ça reste exploitable, faut pas être pressé, d'autant plus que la Ram est limitée à 512 Mo, ce qui, pour Panther est suffisant sur un G3/500 risque de s'avérer un peu limite à seulement 300 Mhz (j'ai aussi installé Panther sur un iBook "clamshell" à 300 Mhz, c'était pas une fusée).


----------



## marctiger (20 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, la différence entre le modèle à 266 Mhz et celui à 300 Mhz ne doit pas être suffisante pour rendre l'utilisation de Panther très agréable, même si ça reste exploitable, faut pas être pressé, d'autant plus que la Ram est limitée à 512 Mo, ce qui, pour Panther est suffisant sur un G3/500 risque de s'avérer un peu limite à seulement 300 Mhz (j'ai aussi installé Panther sur un iBook "clamshell" à 300 Mhz, c'était pas une fusée).



En effet, cela ramait très fort, mais à l'époque et avec mes moyens j'en était déjà bien content... entre-autres je pouvais utiliser Skype, Exposé et tant d'autres applications ! ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2011)

marctiger a dit:


> En effet, cela ramait très fort, mais à l'époque et avec mes moyens j'en était déjà bien content... entre-autres je pouvais utiliser Skype, Exposé et tant d'autres applications ! ;-)



Ben oui, du temps de mon PDQ à 266 Mhz, j'avais fait pareil, vu que c'était mon seul portable (en dehors de lui j'avais juste un iMac G4/700 à cette époque).


----------



## Berthold (20 Octobre 2011)

Donc, comme Pascal l'a bien noté, mon PDQ n'a plus de disque dur. J'avais mis le maximum en RAM (512 Mo) et il fonctionnait bien sous Mac OS X.3 avec XpostFacto. Ce qui m'a fait en changer, c'est l'absence d'interface USB, ou plutôt que la carte PCMIA sur laquelle fonctionnait une extension de baie USB déc**nnait, et n'ayant pas réussi à la changer, l'envie de passer à du matériel plus récent, la batterie naze, tout ça tout ça

Voilà


----------



## groudon41 (21 Octobre 2011)

oupsss, je croi bien mêtre trompé de nom, c'est a Berthold que je parlait , pas a marctiger ...
je le prend, je cherche un ordi portable . on continue en MP

et si ta un DD qui traine , je serai bien preneur.

pascal77 pour les imac G3 rev A, je parlait le la carte processeur a retier pour accéder a  la 2eme barette de ram.

et j'ai 4 ou 5 mac a la maison, je trouverai bien le moyen d'installer panter.


----------



## marctiger (21 Octobre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> oupsss, je croi bien mêtre trompé de nom, c'est a Berthold que je parlait , pas a marctiger ...



Je vois le message seulement maintenant. En effet parfois les réponses se mêlent tant il y en a ! )


----------



## Pethrus (2 Novembre 2011)

Donne Mac Classic pour pièces - ne démarre plus, région de Strasbourg.


----------



## Madalvée (14 Novembre 2011)

Donne barette DDR PC2700 333Mhz 256 Mo, venant d'un Powerbook 12 pouces, marque Nanya


----------



## groudon41 (18 Novembre 2011)

Pethrus a dit:


> Donne Mac Classic pour pièces - ne démarre plus, région de Strasbourg.


m'intéresserais bien, ca fera avancer mon musée 
un commence, il est tout piti: 
un powermac 7600 (avec la sourie d'origine, le clavier ayant laché...), 
un powermac G3 (desktop je suppose)avec clavier sourie d'origine, 
2 imac G3 (un bleu DV 400MHz+clavier sourie origine et un orange a tiroir en stand by , car carte proc HS lors du overclock=clavier sourie origine), 
3 autre qui devrais arriver dans pas longtemps(un bleu-vert a tiroir+clavier sourie origine, un graphite 600MHz+clavier sourie origine, et un en panne, mais me rapelle plus la couleur, mais c'est un DV ), 
et un imac tournesol (clavier sourie origine), 
et aussi un clavier +sa sourie des tout premier imac ,bleu-vert, en qwerty, 
et 3 ZIP(2qui marche + un en panne ), 
une tablette graphique( mais elle a pas le curseur ...)
un graveur yamaha en scsi, que je vais bidouiller pour y coller un lecteur DVD( enfin , vais essayer...)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

j'ai aussi un powerbook G3(merci berthold ) qui n'est pas au musée, il me sert tout les jour

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

de mon coté, je donne un routeur eternet 10T Hub/12 de marque ASANTÉavec prise secteur fournise, avec comme port : AUI, BNC, RJ-21, un out (eternet) et 12 port eternet
il est sencée marcher, au dire du donneur des 2 powermac, mais je suis pas sur...)


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Novembre 2011)

> Donne barette DDR PC2700 333Mhz 256 Mo, venant d'un Powerbook 12 pouces, marque Nanya



Salut, ça m'interesse pour mon iBook G4 1.33 Ghz (qui est à 256 Mo d'origine) suite en MP


----------



## iMacounet (19 Novembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca m'interesse bien ça !

RJ 21, tu es sur de ça ?


----------



## groudon41 (19 Novembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ca m'interesse bien ça !
> 
> RJ 21, tu es sur de ça ?



oui, au dessi d'une énorme prise, ya marqué RJ-21.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Novembre 2011)

Ben oui, RJ21 ça a quoi de bizarre ? Ça n'a pas été utilisé que pour le SCSI, ce type de prise, en réseau aussi !


----------



## groudon41 (19 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, RJ21 ça a quoi de bizarre ? Ça n'a pas été utilisé que pour le SCSI, ce type de prise, en réseau aussi !




c'est exactement ca^^

j'en profite, personne sur poitier ou les alentour aurais du vieux matos ( ordi ou périphérique) a donner pour un jeune qui commence son musée?
cordialement


----------



## iMacounet (19 Novembre 2011)

Je ne connaissais pas ce type de prise! 

Pour le switch, c'est ok pour moi!


----------



## groudon41 (19 Novembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas ce type de prise!
> 
> Pour le switch, c'est ok pour moi!



okay. j'y pence, envoie moi par MP la liste du petit matériel apple que accepterais de te séparer, on sais jamais.
Si je peut récupérer du matos pour mon musée, je suis preneur^^


----------



## iMacounet (19 Novembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> okay. j'y pence, envoie moi par MP la liste du petit matériel apple que accepterais de te séparer, on sais jamais.
> Si je peut récupérer du matos pour mon musée, je suis preneur^^


Arff, j'ai donné tout ce qui me restait, sauf un SE/30 & PowerMac G4 que je garde.


----------



## groudon41 (19 Novembre 2011)

et en piti matos(genre périphérique : clavier , enseinte, sourie, cablage) ta rien 

appel au généreur donnateur, qui souhaite aider un new musée a voir le jour^^


----------



## iMacounet (19 Novembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> et en piti matos(genre périphérique : clavier , enseinte, sourie, cablage) ta rien
> 
> appel au généreur donnateur, qui souhaite aider un new musée a voir le jour^^


Plus rien. Et si j'avais les enceintes Apple des 90's je les aurais vendues oui


----------



## Berthold (20 Novembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> et en piti matos(genre périphérique : clavier , enseinte, sourie, cablage) ta rien
> 
> appel au généreur donnateur, qui souhaite aider un new musée a voir le jour^^


Faut que je regarde au fond de mes tiroirs, il doit me rester des trucs.

Et le PDQ, tu as réussi à le réveiller ? Il ne fait pas trop la tête ?


----------



## groudon41 (22 Novembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Faut que je regarde au fond de mes tiroirs, il doit me rester des trucs.
> 
> Et le PDQ, tu as réussi à le réveiller ? Il ne fait pas trop la tête ?



j'ai juste éclaté la charnière (il ne tien plus en équilibre, il lui faut un support derriere la "tete"), javais pas vu que le clavier était pas renclanché, mais sinon, il boot super sur os 9, le cd, et il attend un dd.pour y coller os 9 et os 10.3 (ou 10.1.2, sa dépendra.)

sinon, c'ets gentil, si ta d'autre truc, je ne refuse pas^^
j'ai trouvé un ibook palourde orange a 25&#8364;, je suis trop contemps!!!

edit: bert(hold, tu aura aussi ton nom sur mon site, promich^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2011)

groudon41 a dit:


> j'ai juste éclaté la carnière (il ne tien plus en équilibre)



Ah ça, les PowerBook G3, du Wallstreet au Pismo, c'est leur maladie, il faut être a'chment délicat aveec les charnières.



groudon41 a dit:


> il attend un dd.



Ça, j'ai, un peu petit pour un PDQ, mais c'est mieux que rien, c'est un 500 Mo (d'origine c'était 2 Go si mes souvenirs du Wallstreet/PDQ sont bons). Ça te permettrait déjà d'installer OS 9 et quelques applications. Si tu es intéressé  -> MP


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Novembre 2011)

Salut, 

Je suis à la recherche d'un connecteur interne d'alimentation pour ibook G4 12". 
Pas moyen de trouver ça, ni sur ebay ni sur bricomac&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'un connecteur interne d'alimentation pour ibook G4 12".
> Pas moyen de trouver ça, ni sur ebay ni sur bricomac&#8230;



Tu as regardé les petites annonces MacGé ? Moi, c'est là que j'en avais trouvé un !

Ah ben nan, t'avais pas du regarder (là, il y en a carrément deux) !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Novembre 2011)

Ben oui, mais non. Je veux juste le connecteur, pas le reste du burdel. 

et puis les annonces MacG, hein,


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben oui, mais non. Je veux juste le connecteur, pas le reste du burdel.
> 
> et puis les annonces MacG, hein,



Mais le mec il a pas dit qu'il faisait un lot, il met tout ce qu'il a à vendre, après tu fais ton marché, hein !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Novembre 2011)

Après prise de contact, il apparait que quelqu'un est passé avant moi. 

Ma demande reste donc toujours valable.


----------



## groudon41 (25 Novembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Je donne un PowerBook G3 "PDQ" pour pièces. Il n'a plus de disque dur, la carte pcmcia est mal installée (j'avais essayé de la remplacer puis j'ai abandonné)...


question c*n, tu avais chopé le driver su macally?


----------



## Berthold (25 Novembre 2011)

Non, je n'avais pas réussi à l'installer physiquement : donc pas de recherche de driver.

Disons que les circonstances ont fait que je n'ai pas insisté (c'est l'époque où j'ai trouvé mon MacBook, on peut comprendre que le PDQ a pris moins d'importance&#8230.


----------



## groudon41 (25 Novembre 2011)

Berthold a dit:


> Non, je n'avais pas réussi à l'installer physiquement : donc pas de recherche de driver.
> 
> Disons que les circonstances ont fait que je n'ai pas insisté (c'est l'époque où j'ai trouvé mon MacBook, on peut comprendre que le PDQ a pris moins d'importance).



okay, dès que j'ai un DD, je teste.


----------



## groudon41 (5 Février 2012)

Tien, c'est vrais que je ne t'ai pas répondu berthold.
il marche magnifiquement bien, avec un dd de 160 Go collé dans la tronche ( même si il n'affiche que 130 Go , c'est déjà super bien)
malheureusement, la charnière me fait encore bien chi*r ,je n'arrive pas a trouver une coque de rechange ( plus la pièce en ferraille de la charnière qui est elle aussi pété...)

place au don. 
-J'ai un disque dur de 160Go sata a donner, au dernier test ( entre le 12 et le 15 décembre) il fonctionnais, testé sous hd tune (pc) et aucun secteur HS, malgré la note erroné inscrit dessus.
je n'en n'aie plus l'utilité, mon pc a désormais un 500Go.


-du côté obscur de la face, j'ai un carton plein de bazar :
        -un clavier sans fil logitech cordless itouch keyboard SANS son récepteur

        -une carte mère adm considéré HS ( j'ai pété l&#8217;attache du radiateur qui est au dessus du proc...) mais y'a encore quelque pièce a récupérer ( proc, carte S-video intégré détachable, etc. )


et p'y mes recherche
-carte mère de powermac G4, totalement nue 867 ou 887 (j'ai du mal pour lire le 2eme chiffre ) car j'ai détériore la mienne par accident ( le num de model du mac est : M8493 si ça peut aider)

-coque écran d'un imac tournesol (dès que je chope le nom du modèle précis, j&#8217;éditerais) 

Mais toute personne qui aurais du matos estampillé d'une pomme a donner, je peu être preneur

ps: si vous avez ne console portable ou fixe qui traine chez vous, quelle fonctionne ou pas, et dont vous êtes près a vous débarrasser, prévenir moi.


----------



## Berthold (5 Février 2012)

Tu ne m'étonnes pas pour la charnière. En tout cas félicitations, ça fait plaisir de voir du bon matos qui sert&#8230; 

Je n'ai toujours pas déballé les cartons de vieux accessoires Mac, je m'y mettrai bien un de ces jours&#8230;:rose:


----------



## groudon41 (5 Février 2012)

Si tu peut m'aider a garnir mon (début de ) musée, ce serais cool^^


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Février 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'un connecteur interne d'alimentation pour ibook G4 12".
> Pas moyen de trouver ça, ni sur ebay ni sur bricomac&#8230;


Up.


----------



## groudon41 (6 Février 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Tu ne m'étonnes pas pour la charnière. En tout cas félicitations, ça fait plaisir de voir du bon matos qui sert



J'avoue, il est même plus rapide que le pc portable que je possèce (hp omnibook Xe3 )
Jaimerais bien profiter du fait qu'il a 130Go de dispo pour y coller 10.3 ou même 10.4 ( grâce a XpostFActo, qui est maintenant compatible 10.4
Je vais tenter de le télécharger garce a classilia, et je me contenterais d'un 10.3 tant que je n'aurais pas trouvé de lecteur dvd compatible
par contre, le driver pour la carte usb maccaly est introuvable... c'est dommage, elle m'aurais été bien pratique...
J'avais réussi a l'insérer physiquement dans la bête, mais sans plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> par contre, le driver pour la carte usb maccaly est introuvable... c'est dommage, elle m'aurais été bien pratique...
> J'avais réussi a l'insérer physiquement dans la bête, mais sans plus...



 J'utilisais une carte USB Macally dans mon PDQ, il n'y avait pas besoin de driver, il suffisait de télécharger et installer ça*, et encore, sous OS 9.x, sous OS X (10.2 puis 10.3 dans le cas de mon PDQ), il n'y avait besoin de rien !

(*) Là c'est depuis mon FTP, j'ai la flemme de rechercher où c'est planqué sur le site d'Apple !


----------



## groudon41 (6 Février 2012)

OKay, merci pascal77, tu me sauve la vie ( quesque sa peut valoir cher ses truc la... )


----------



## iMacounet (7 Avril 2012)

Je continue mes dons ..

Un adaptateur secteur pour PowerBook (avant les G3 - G4)
Un boitier de disque dur SCSI (qu'il faut que j'essaye)
Des CD de SVM Mac
Des modules de RAM (dont 2 de 48Mo pour Pbook 5300) et d'autres pour Mac 68k de bureau 

Et est ce qu'une généreuse personne aurait un disque dur IDE 2.5" fonctionnel dans ses tiroirs pour mon deuxième iBook ? :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Des modules de RAM (dont 2 de 48Mo pour Pbook 5300)



Ça, ça m'intéresse (du moins un des deux), ce sont les mêmes que ceux de mon PB 190, normalement, et le dit PB n'a que les 8 Mo soudés (par contre, MacTracker me dit qu'il n'y avait pas plus gros que 32 Mo pour ces machines ).

Disque pour iBook : quel iBook ? Il me reste un 3 Go venant d'un iBook Clamshell de première génération, mais si c'est pour un iBook plus récent, ça risque de faire "léger".


----------



## groudon41 (7 Avril 2012)

j'ai pas mieux a te proposer, sachant que le 80Go qui traine a l'atelier ne démarre même pas...
ps : j'en profite , personne aurais un palourde qui accepterais de le donner?
C'est pour mon musée, et l'ibook palourde est celui qu'il me manque a tout prix, je l'adore^^
sinon, mon annonce est toujour valable.

au fait, imacounet, désolé, mais si cela ne te dérange pas, tu pourrais me mettre ma commande au chaud, le temps que ma poste rouvre( sachant qu'il n'y en a pas d'autre d'ouverte dans mes horaire a moins de 50Km de chez moi...), c'est a dire normalement vendredi prochain?


----------



## iMacounet (7 Avril 2012)

Merci à vous deux, mais j'ai réussi à me dépanner, j'avais un 20Go qui traînais dans un épave de PowerBook que j'avais oubliée dans un placard. 

Pascal : Vois tu à quoi ressemble ce module de memoire ? Je peux te filer les deux hein. 
Groudon41 : No soucy 

PS : Je vais bientôt en avoir un d'iBook Palourde moi, peut être un 466Mhz !


----------



## groudon41 (7 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> PS : Je vais bientôt en avoir un d'iBook Palourde moi, peut être un 466Mhz !



ouinnnnn...
J'en veut trop un!!
snif...


----------



## iMacounet (7 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> ouinnnnn...
> J'en veut trop un!!
> snif...


Et j'ai une relation qui peut peut être me doter d'un Cube G4.


----------



## groudon41 (7 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et j'ai une relation qui peut peut être me doter d'un Cube G4.


[MODE:RAGE]T'a trop de la chance...[/MODE:RAGE]


----------



## iMacounet (7 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> [MODE:RAGE]T'a trop de la chance...[/MODE:RAGE]


[HS] Je connais juste un collectionneur qui a quelques Macs à vendre [/HS]


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pascal : Vois tu à quoi ressemble ce module de memoire ? Je peux te filer les deux hein.



Non, aucune idée, t'aurais pas une photo ? Tout ce que j'ai, c'est la doc MacTracker, qui précise que les PB 190 utilisaient des modules de Ram de type "PowerBook 53xx" (ce qui n'a rien d'étonnant, d'ailleurs, le PowerBook 5300 étant la version PPC du 190, ils sont extérieurement identiques, et ont été commercialisés en même temps (8/95 à 6/96 pour les 190, 8/95 à 10/96 pour les 53xx).

Par contre, pendant qu'on rame est dans la Ram et les palourdes, il me reste deux barrettes de 64 Mo de PC66 SoDimm (iBook Palourdes des deux générations, PowerBook Wallstreet, PDQ et Lombard) qui encombre (très légèrement) un de mes tiroirs.

EDIT : laisse tomber, j'ai trouvé les modules de 48 Mo, ce n'est pas pour les 5300, mais pour les 1400 et les 2300, donc si tes modules font bien 48 Mo, alors ils ne peuvent pas aller dans mon 190.


----------



## iMacounet (8 Avril 2012)

Pas de soucis Pascal. j'attends de savoir la config de l'iBook palourde, et suivant la config je te dirais.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Avril 2012)

[mode crâneur qui se la pète]
ctation : "j'ai une relation qui peut peut être me doter d'un Cube G4"
j'en attends plusieurs ;-)
PatrickJJ


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2012)

Plusieurs Cubes ? Si tu ne sais pas quoi en faire&#8230; pense à nous&#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (9 Avril 2012)

Un ça me suffit pour ma part. 






[J'en aimerais quand même plusieurs] :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2012)

Moi, j'en veux bien 3, comme ça je pourrais jouer au 421 avec sans avoir besoin de développer une application !


----------



## Berthold (9 Avril 2012)

Perso je ne joue qu'au Yatzee.


Ça fait 5.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,
je savais que les réactions allaient venir ;-)
donc à priori ils sont en rades !
quand j'aurai reçu le carton je verrai si je peux en reconstituer un pour mon usage personnel,
cordialement,
patrick  JJ


----------



## groudon41 (10 Avril 2012)

salut.
Je pence que je vais faire un topic pour mon musée, non?
bref, mes don son toujour d'actualité, je ne veut pas les jeter...
a moins que quelqu'un aie un apple pro keyboard blanc qui ne fonctionne pas, car moi, c'est juste la coque qui est abimé


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2012)

Cela dit, si quelqu'un avait une barrette SoDimm de PC66 ou PC 100 (PowerBook G3 Wallstreet, PDQ ou Lombard, tous iBook G3) de 128 Mo ou plus qui ne lui sert plus, ça m'arrangerait bien. Par contre, de mon côté, il m'en reste 1 ou 2 de 64 Mo (PC66, 1 si iMacounet en prend une, 2 sinon) dont je n'ai pas l'emploi (et si j'en trouve une plus grosse, j'en aurais même une troisième).


----------



## iMacounet (10 Avril 2012)

Salut Pascal, je te prends une 64Mo suivant la config de l'iBook Palourde. Je te redis ça.

Moi la plus ancienne que je possède, c'est de la PC-3200.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Avril 2012)

@patrick jean-jacques : Si t'a un cube de trop j'ai un plus complet à échanger (sans clavier/souris)


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Avril 2012)

encore rien vu....
patJJ


----------



## groudon41 (13 Avril 2012)

j'aurais bien une 512Mo, elle est trop grande pour mon pc portable et elle n'est pas géré par le mac ( divers bug au démarrage avec la barette .
malgré tout, en forcant le casier du pc, j'ai pus l'incérer dans le pc, et elle fonctionne.

@patrick jean-jacques : s'il te reste des pièce, genre une coque, une carte mère, etc, enfin du bazars que tu te débarrasse, pense a mon musée, je pourrais essayer de construire quelque chose avec^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> j'aurais bien une 512Mo, elle est trop grande pour mon pc portable et elle n'est pas géré par le mac ( divers bug au démarrage avec la barette .
> malgré tout, en forcant le casier du pc, j'ai pus l'incérer dans le pc, et elle fonctionne.



Si c'est à moi que tu réponds, j'ai un doute, ta barrette doit plutôt être une PC 133, en PC66 et PC100, ça devait se limiter à 256 Mo, je sais qu'on en a trouvé quelques unes de 512 Mo sur des sites américains, mais je n'en ai jamais vu en France.

Cela dit, je peux toujours essayer, mais il va falloir que j'ouvre le PC pour voir s'il y a la place pour une SoDimm "taille haute". Je te tiens au courant.



iMacounet a dit:


> Des modules de RAM (dont 2 de 48Mo pour Pbook 5300)





Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : laisse tomber, j'ai trouvé les modules de 48 Mo, ce n'est pas pour les 5300, mais pour les 1400 et les 2300, donc si tes modules font bien 48 Mo, alors ils ne peuvent pas aller dans mon 190.



Ben ne les jettes pas, finalement, je vais peut-être prochainement récupérer un 1400CS, donc ça pourrait quand même servir.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Avril 2012)

bonjour,
patience Oldmac,
je vois (enfin !) la caisse de mac semaine prochaine 
Patrick JJ


----------



## rhodmac (13 Avril 2012)

plusieurs Cube, rahhhhhh

un jour, j'espère en trouver un


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Avril 2012)

toujours pas de R.D.V 
j'en peux plus !
passé chez le fournisseur local (pour mon cable DIN)pas trouvé,
y avait 3 tournesols en attente de décisions , soit la benne (arf!)
soit réparés (par qui, combien ça coute , etc.)
je me suis branché pour la récup entre la boutique et la benne 
au cas ou ,
patrick JJ


----------



## iMacounet (13 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si c'est à moi que tu réponds, j'ai un doute, ta barrette doit plutôt être une PC 133, en PC66 et PC100, ça devait se limiter à 256 Mo, je sais qu'on en a trouvé quelques unes de 512 Mo sur des sites américains, mais je n'en ai jamais vu en France.
> 
> Cela dit, je peux toujours essayer, mais il va falloir que j'ouvre le PC pour voir s'il y a la place pour une SoDimm "taille haute". Je te tiens au courant.
> 
> ...



Je ne comptais pas les jeter, ils allaient pour l'instant traîner dans un carton ... 

Bon, ben je t'envoie les deux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je ne comptais pas les jeter, ils allaient pour l'instant traîner dans un carton ...
> 
> Bon, ben je t'envoie les deux ?



Ben si tu n'en as pas l'emploi, pourquoi pas, des fois qu'il y ait ,problème avec une je pourrais toujours me rabattre sur l'autre ! Tu as toujours mes coordonnées ?


----------



## groudon41 (14 Avril 2012)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> toujours pas de R.D.V
> j'en peux plus !
> passé chez le fournisseur local (pour mon cable DIN)pas trouvé,
> y avait 3 tournesols en attente de décisions , soit la benne (arf!)
> ...



si j'ai bien compris, tu vas récupérer des tournesol?
s'il te reste des pièce, j'veux bien la coque d'un écran, ou au moins la partie avec les bort transparent ( j'ai eu la bêtise de tenter le démaquillant pour retirer les trace de scotch marron... )et on vois les trace blanchâtre depuis...  


			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est à moi que tu réponds, j'ai un doute, ta barrette doit plutôt  être une PC 133, en PC66 et PC100, ça devait se limiter à 256 Mo, je  sais qu'on en a trouvé quelques unes de 512 Mo sur des sites américains,  mais je n'en ai jamais vu en France.
> 
> Cela dit, je peux toujours essayer, mais il va falloir que j'ouvre le PC  pour voir s'il y a la place pour une SoDimm "taille haute". Je te tiens  au courant.



J'voudrais bien de répondre, mais létiquette est a moitié arraché, on y vois encore le 512Mo, mais plus la fréquence...
on vas dire que ma piaule est dans un état pas possible, avec le déménagement en cour...
j'vais enfin pouvoir avoir une pièce exclusivement mac, pour le musée!
ps : Imacounet, désolé, mais j'pourrais pas t'envoyer les sous tout de suite, mais dès que je peut, je le fait^^


----------



## groudon41 (14 Avril 2012)

bon bhaa je reposte, vu que y'a plus le bouton éditer

bref, imacounet, j'peu te filer un 20Go si tu veut, j'vien de le retrouver, et il marche.
a moin que tu ai déja trouve mieux.

edit : LoL, le bouton éditer est présent sur ce message, mais ne l'éaitais pas sur l'auter ( et ne l'est toujour pas d'ailleurs ^^ ), c'est quoi ce bug?


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> edit : LoL, le bouton éditer est présent sur ce message, mais ne l'éaitais pas sur l'auter ( et ne l'est toujour pas d'ailleurs ^^ ), c'est quoi ce bug?


C'est pas un bug, ce sont les règles du forum : tu pouvais éditer ton message précédent jusqu'à 17h23


----------



## iMacounet (14 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> bon bhaa je reposte, vu que y'a plus le bouton éditer
> 
> bref, imacounet, j'peu te filer un 20Go si tu veut, j'vien de le retrouver, et il marche.
> a moin que tu ai déja trouve mieux.
> ...


Si il n'est pas bruyant je veux bien.


----------



## groudon41 (14 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Si il n'est pas bruyant je veux bien.



J'vé le rebrancher a ma raclure portable pour vérifier, mais je crois qu'il est non bruyant...



			
				Romuald a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un bug, ce sont les règles du forum : tu pouvais éditer ton message précédent jusqu'à 17h23    Aujourd'hui 18h14



a ok... connaisais pas cette règle ==' désolé ^^'


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2012)

Tiens, j'ai pas encore le 1400CS, mais j'ai déjà reçu sa photo !


----------



## groudon41 (14 Avril 2012)

Ouaaah!
Chanceux...
dit, t'aurais pas une bestiole pommé portable que tu accepterais de me donner pour le musée?
( qui ne tente rien n'a rien^^ )
sinon, je signale encore que mes don sont toujour disponible( clavier, livre indesing CS & cd demo)

par contre , en collector, j'ai acheté une carte modem pcmcia APPLE , avec emballage d'origine.
elle étais neuve, mais le vendeur a eu la seule bonne idée de la défaire de sa boite ^pour gagner de la place et a plié l'embalage carton d'origine, ce qu'il fait qu'il est abimé --'


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> dit, t'aurais pas une bestiole pommé portable que tu accepterais de me donner pour le musée?
> ( qui ne tente rien n'a rien^^ )



Ben nan, vu que je monte mon propre musée du portable à pomme, mais si je vois passer un machin de bureau, là, je te ferais signe (enfin  À toi comme aux autres, en respectant la règle du topic). !


----------



## groudon41 (15 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...mais si je vois passer un machin de bureau, là, je te ferais signe (enfin  À toi comme aux autres, en respectant la règle du topic). !



évidement, merci^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2012)

£Avis aux amateurs, je viens de retrouver des pièces de PowerBook G3 "Wallstreet" ou "PDQ" : il y a le cache charnière, le ventilateur et le dissipateur thermique (avec les patchs thermiques en place). Si ça manque à quelqu'un, faites moi signe.

Par contre, si quelqu'un avait un iBook G4 H.S. je suis à la recherche de pièces de carrosserie pour un des miens (coque inférieure, blindage inférieur, essentiellement)

Edit : Ah, j'ai aussi deux batteries d'iBook G3/G4 14 pouces qui sont en train de se vider lentement sur un coin de bureau !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (17 Avril 2012)

bonsoir,
je pense à vous pour trocs etc.
mais malgré une promesse  de dons rien vu pour l'instant,

c'est le cube version arlésienne 
wait n' see,
Patrick


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> £Avis aux amateurs, je viens de retrouver des pièces de PowerBook G3 "Wallstreet" ou "PDQ" : il y a le cache charnière, le ventilateur et le dissipateur thermique (avec les patchs thermiques en place). Si ça manque à quelqu'un, faites moi signe.
> 
> Par contre, si quelqu'un avait un iBook G4 H.S. je suis à la recherche de pièces de carrosserie pour un des miens (coque inférieure, blindage inférieur, essentiellement)
> 
> Edit : Ah, j'ai aussi deux batteries d'iBook G3/G4 14 pouces qui sont en train de se vider lentement sur un coin de bureau !


Pas d'alim interne d'ibook G4 12" en rabe?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas d'alim interne d'ibook G4 12" en rabe?



Non non, juste deux batteries (en fait j'en ai deux, mais sur chacune j'ai un nibouque branché :rateau

Cela dit, tu cherches une alim d'iBook "dual USB, pas d'iBook G4 12", parce que tous les iBook (G3 comme G4 et 12" comme 14") doivent utiliser la même, je pense, si on excepte les "Palourdes". Je vérifie, et te confirme ça dans l'aprem.

EDIT : Bon, après vérification, cette carte semble identique pour tous les iBook G4, 12 ou 14 pouces, mais si la carte elle même est identique sur les G3, le connecteur lui ne l'est pas (câble soudé sur la carte pour les G4, câble relié à la carte par un connecteur sur les G3, et comme le câble est différent sur les G3, pas possible de l'utiliser sur un G4). Donc, il te faut une DC Board d'iBook G4 (à priori quel que soit le modèle).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2012)

Ah je veux bien, peut-être que ça facilitera ma recherche&#8230; les types te vendent ça au prix d'un ibook complet et fonctionnel sur la baie&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah je veux bien, peut-être que ça facilitera ma recherche&#8230; les types te vendent ça au prix d'un ibook complet et fonctionnel sur la baie&#8230;



Tu es sérieux, là ? regarde les PA MacGe, alors, c'est là que j'ai trouvé celui de mon 1,2 Ghz pour 20 roros il y a quelques années ! :mouais:

Bon relis moi au dessus, j'ai édité 20 mn après ton passage.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Avril 2012)

Sérieux, quand j'en trouve (et c'est assez rare), y'a rien en dessous de 45 &#8364; sans les frais de port&#8230;. 

Merci pour ta réponse, faudra aussi que je trouve un fer à souder.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> faudra aussi que je trouve un fer à souder.



Non non, le câble (auto-collant, il est collé sur la carte mère) est fourni avec !


----------



## groudon41 (19 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> £Avis aux amateurs, je viens de retrouver des pièces de PowerBook G3 "Wallstreet" ou "PDQ" : il y a le cache charnière, le ventilateur et le dissipateur thermique (avec les patchs thermiques en place). Si ça manque à quelqu'un, faites moi signe.



Ca, je veut bien pour le mien^^.
Et t'a pas la charnière avec?
Sinon, envoie moi un MP, que je te file mon adresse


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> Ca, je veut bien pour le mien^^.
> Et t'a pas la charnière avec?
> Sinon, envoie moi un MP, que je te file mon adresse



Non pas de charnière, juste ça, ces trois pièces se sont retrouvées il y a un bail dans une boite que je croyais vide, raison pour laquelle ce n'est pas parti depuis très longtemps avec tout ce qui me restait d'autre de Wallstreet.

Je te passe un MP dans la journée.


----------



## groudon41 (19 Avril 2012)

ok...
 sa tombe bien, mon ventilo est pas des plus discret, donc bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> ok...
> sa tombe bien, mon ventilo est pas des plus discret, donc bon...



Aucun ventilo de PowerBook G3 n'est particulièrement discret (pales minuscules qui tournent très très vite ), cela dit, j'ai du entendre démarrer une fois celui de mon PDQ à 266 Mhz, jamais celui de mon Lombard (G3/400) et deux ou trois fois celui de mon actuel Pismo (G3/500).

Il faut savoir que la seule sonde thermique dont disposent ces machines est celle intégrée au disque dur, et que c'est la température du dit disque, et non celle du processeur, qui commande le ventilo sur ces machines.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir,
donc zéro cube :mouais:
(il a été réparé par son proprio)...
Mais trois épaves de Tournesol 14' et des restes de portables désossés sauvagement ; 
un A1001 (G4 800Mhz) quelques petites pièces, pavé tactile et fils divers...
et un MacBook pro A1226 ni batterie ni clavier ni DD plus de vis non plus ;-)
voilà, pas de quoi se réjouir,
même les restes de Tournesol n'en font pas un complet à 100%.
Par contre pour troc et don suite par M.P s.v.p ,
PatrickJJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2012)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> un A1001 (G4 800Mhz) quelques petites pièces, pavé tactile et fils divers...



PowerBook G4 "Titanium DVI" (d'Avril 2002 à novembre de la même année, l'avant dernier modèle de titanium).



patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> et un MacBook pro A1226 ni batterie ni clavier ni DD plus de vis non plus ;-)



MBP 15 "Mid/late 2007" : celui là, c'est le mien, et ça m'intéresse. Tu as idée de l'état de la dalle ?


----------



## alexcmoi37 (20 Avril 2012)

bonjour a tous je recherche une alimentation de PowerG5 Bi pro 1,8 en 600wlt la mienne vient encor de me lacher si quelqu'un aurai ça a pas trop cher merci de me contacter en MP bonne journée a vous


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Plus un iMac A1144 de 2005 désossé,
à mon avis plus que H.S !
y'a du boulot en perspective !
A bientôt,
patrick JJ


----------



## iMacounet (2 Mai 2012)

Avant mise dans un carton au garage, ou à la dechetterie, je propose ici :

Une dalle LCD d'iMac G5 17" + son Inverter
Une dalle LCD d'iMac G5 20" + son Inverter (Doutes sur l'inverter)

Une carte mère d'iMac G5 20" 1,8Ghz (En panne)


----------



## tantoillane (2 Mai 2012)

Salut,

Les bouts d'iMac G5 20" m&#8217;intéresseraient bien pour déterminer d'où  vient la panne de mon iMac, mais j'ai souvenir que la localisation  "Devant mon Mac" est plutôt éloignée de Paris :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (2 Mai 2012)

tantoillane a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Les bouts d'iMac G5 20" mintéresseraient bien pour déterminer d'où  vient la panne de mon iMac, mais j'ai souvenir que la localisation  "Devant mon Mac" est plutôt éloignée de Paris :rateau:


Voilà, en fait, dans quelle région te situes-tu, iMacounet ?


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Mai 2012)

Quelqu'un aurait besoin de pièces pour MBP 17" ? Version 2008


----------



## iMacounet (2 Mai 2012)

tantoillane a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Les bouts d'iMac G5 20" mintéresseraient bien pour déterminer d'où  vient la panne de mon iMac, mais j'ai souvenir que la localisation  "Devant mon Mac" est plutôt éloignée de Paris :rateau:



Mon Mac est situé en Savoie. 

Etienne000 : Je serais interessé par les pièces, a savoir ce qu'il ya de dispo.


----------



## arvig (12 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai bien lu qu'il y a 2 (ou 3) discussions (dons) et des ventes.. 
j'essaie quand meme chez vous d'abord!

j'aimerais un peu d'aide pour déterminer si ce que j'ai 
- mérite la benne ou 
- a une quelconque valeur ou
- intéresse des passionnés ou des assoc. ou ... ???

Voici ma liste ... 
Je ne sais plus toujours si ça marche.. et,
  pour corser le tout je suis au bout du bout de l'ouest (armoricain)
Merci de vos avis

Ordinateurs de bureau :

2 G4-400 (tour) dont un avec carte accélératrice
2 Umax Apus 2000 (pizza)
2 Umax Apus 3000 (tour)
1 carte mémoire pour Apus 2000 ou 3000 (avec port modem grillé)
1 Powermac 5500/225 powerpc
1 Performa 5400/160
quelques pièces de Duo Dock

Ordinateurs portables :

1 Powerbook 160
1 Toshiba Satellite Pro

Imprimantes : 

2 Imagewriter 2 (et une dizaine de rubans neufs)
1 HP Deskwriter 550c
1 HP Deskwriter  660c
1 Epson Stylus Color 600
2 Laserwriter Pro (dont 1 avec embase )
1 labelwriter 2 Costar

Périphériques :

7 claviers étendus Apple
2 claviers étendus Apus
x souris
1 lecteur Syquest D2 88 megabyte C
1 lecteur Syquest 88 Mbytes
1 disque dur externe 20SC (scsi)
1 disque dur Macbottom

Ecrans :

1 écran 16" color display M1298
1 écran Applecolor RGB M0401Z

Modems :

Olitec Wanadoo
Olitec Self Memory 2000
PSI Comstation
Supra fax-modem

Connectique :

x Boitiers Appletalk et Phonetalk
Cables et prises SCSI
5 Boitiers M0437 (ethernet twisted pair transceiver)
x cartes ethernet pour anciens macs (coax.)

Autre :
un grand nombre de notices, revues, livres, disquettes, cds, 
(dont logiciels système, Macworld, SVM Mac)


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Mai 2012)

Salut les Umax ont une valeur marchande car ce sont des machine rare (clone), le reste pas plus, par contre je veut bien quelques ruban d'imagewritter car j'ai 3 imagewritter et pas un seul ruban fonctionel


----------



## arvig (12 Mai 2012)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut les Umax ont une valeur marchande car ce sont des machine rare (clone), le reste pas plus, par contre je veut bien quelques ruban d'imagewritter car j'ai 3 imagewritter et pas un seul ruban fonctionel



merci de l'info, je te retiens pour des rubans imagewriter (sans garantie... ont-ils séché ?) , faudra juste trouver comment te les faire parvenir sur Rennes, cet été peut-etre


----------



## Aleks25410 (12 Mai 2012)

Pour ma part, le powerbook 160 et les deux tours G4 m'intéresserai beaucoup.

J'habite en région parisienne, si tu habite dans cette région je peux venir les chercher, sinon je te paye les ports.

Aleks


----------



## Stéphane DEHAN (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

quel est le type des LaserWriter Pro ?
quel est le type du bac supplémentaire ?

Bonne journée.


----------



## groudon41 (13 Mai 2012)

Salut!
Donc moi, si possible, je récupère tout ce que tu aurais de dispo en logiciel système, autant sur disquette que sur cd.
et si le powerbook 160 est encore dispo, pour mon musée, svp...


----------



## iMacounet (13 Mai 2012)

Moi, je me mets en file d'attente pour un PowerMac G4.

Et si tu ne fais (vraiement) rien des UMAX je veux bien les prendre.


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juin 2012)

Je donne : PowerMac 9600 (Il me prends de la place...) Et je ne me suis pas résolu à le jeter.

la memoire RAM est manquante, je n'ai plus ce modèle de RAM. Il est à prendre en l'état.

Pièces par pièces ou entier.


----------



## iloveapple (26 Juin 2012)

arvig a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai bien lu qu'il y a 2 (ou 3) discussions (dons) et des ventes..
> j'essaie quand meme chez vous d'abord!
> 
> j'aimerais un peu d'aide pour déterminer si ce que j'ai
> ...



waaaaaaaaa t'as toujours le 20sc?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,
un ami qui me dépanne souvent m'as pris (avec mon consentement) TOUT ce qui restait chez moi (pièces mac bien sûr)
comme j'ai la flemme de faire des coils,
je lui ai tout donné,
mes excuses pour les promesses non tenues,
mais je dois soigner ma syllogomanie 
Patrick JJ


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Juin 2012)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> soigner ma syllogomanie



Contant d'apprendre un nouveau mot... il va m'être utile celui-ci :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Contant d'apprendre un nouveau mot... il va m'être utile celui-ci :rateau:



Ne te laisse pas impressionner, tu n'es pas concerné, ça implique que tu ne te serves jamais des objets en question et que tu n'en prennes pas soin, que tu te contente juste d'accumuler dans un coin où ça reste à l'abandon, et je ne pense pas que ça soit ton cas, je crois savoir que comme moi, tes vieilles machines, tu les utilises périodiquement ! 

Celà dit, je suis toujours cont*e*nt de te lire


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,
effectivement la syllogomanie amène dans les cas graves (impossibilité de circuler dans l'espace vital, risque d'accident -incendie, court circuits, risques sanitaires etc.)
à suivre une thérapie avec un psychologue ou plus :hosto:.
Nous autres les mac maniaques on se sert à priori de notre matériel,
sinon on le range soigneusement (je vous le souhaite)
et on met pas en danger (j'espère) le reste de la famille 

patrick JJ


----------



## Berthold (17 Juillet 2012)

J'ai fouillé mes petites affaires et trouvé quelques vieux trucs dont je compte me débarrasser au plus vite. La liste est là.

Je veux bien expédier les trucs les plus légers, contre remboursement des frais postaux, comme d'hab.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2012)

Moi, de mon côté, je viens de retrouver trois pièces de PowerBook Wallstreet/PDQ : le "cache charnière" (la plaque où il y a les trous pour les boutons : démarrage, son), le radiateur (avec ses patchs thermiques) et le ventilateur. si quelqu'un est intéressé &#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (17 Juillet 2012)

Salut Berthold, je serais interessé par :

Mac OS 8.5 (C'est un CD ou Disquette ?)
Lecteur externe Firewire 8x

Pour l'iMac G3 500 Mhz - Serait il possible de l'expédier, ou tu ne souhaite pas le faire ?

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mac OS 8.5 (C'est un CD ou Disquette ?)



T'as toujours pas appris à lire, depuis le temps ? 



> MAC OS 8.5
> 
> 8.5
> 
> boite complète CD + guides



De toute façon, Apple n'a plus fourni de système sur disquettes depuis Mac OS 7.5.x !


----------



## iMacounet (17 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as toujours pas appris à lire, depuis le temps ?
> 
> 
> 
> De toute façon, Apple n'a plus fourni de système sur disquettes depuis Mac OS 7.5.x !


On va mettre ça sur le compte du fait que j'ai lu juste "Mac OS 8.5"


----------



## Berthold (17 Juillet 2012)

Je remets la liste à jour chaque fois que je le peux, mon annonce a eu un certain succès. Quand c'est rayé, c'est déjà promis. Quand je l'aurai effectivement donné, je l'enlève.

La liste est là.
Le plus simple est de rafraichir l'affichage, je ne vais pas encombrer les fils avec mes mises à jour sinon Pascal va me virer comme un malpropre.

Du coup j'ai l'impression désagréable de crossposter avec ces 3 fils séparés - pièces détachées - Macs - logiciels&#8230; Je suis un vrai rebelle, moi !


----------



## groudon41 (19 Juillet 2012)

Salut!

Pascal, je prend ton lot de pièce pour le PQD si encore dispo!

berthold, je prend le lecteur dvd externe firewire.



> Et question comme ca, tu habite vers ou? car si t'habite pas loin de tours, j'pourrais p'tet prendre le PowerMacintosh 5400/180


J'vien de voir que t'habite du côté de lyon, donc je pense fort que c'est mort pour moi et le PowerMacintosh 5400/180...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Berthold (19 Juillet 2012)

Ah oui, là, en plus je n'aurais guère l'occasion de me déplacer cet été&#8230; C'est mal barré.

Je te note pour le lecteur DVD.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> Pascal, je prend ton lot de pièce pour le PQD si encore dispo!



J'emballe, je pèse et te dis quoi en début de semaine prochaine.

Tiens, au fait, si quelqu'un avait une vieille carte PCMCIA "ethernet" (même 10base T), dont il n'a plus l'emploi, ça m'intéresserait, pour relier mon vieux PC sous Linux à internet (j'ai bien une carte WiFi, mais c'est trop technique pour le Mandrake 7 qui équipe cette vieille trapanelle, un Pentium mmx 300 Mhz).

Par contre, si quelqu'un est intéressé, j'ai une "communication card" PCMCIA "COM one" qui combine un modem RTC 33.6, un modem "GSM 9600 ready" et un modem RNIS (Numéris) 64/128 Kbps (avec son câble téléphonique).


----------



## groudon41 (19 Juillet 2012)

berthold :  merci, tu me dira combien ca me coutera.

Pascal 77 : merci


----------



## jolebalafre (19 Juillet 2012)

Salut les gars,

Très bonne initiative cette section, elle a du succès !
Je recherche une pièce rare voir même introuvable : un lecteur de disquette interne pour Macintosh SE FDHD (c'est le fameux "SuperDrive" d'Apple qui lit les disquettes 720ko, 800ko et 1,44Mo) car celui du miens est HS, il ne lit plus aucune disquette (il veux toutes mes les formater sans succès en plus...).

Si quelqu'un à ça en stock, ou alors un lecteur de disquettes SCSI externe ferait bien l'affaire, je rembourse les ports bien entendu. N'hésitez pas à MP ! Je suis sur Lyon.

Merci à tous d'avance !


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2012)

Je ne sais pas si les demandes sont acceptés ici ...


----------



## Berthold (20 Juillet 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> berthold :  merci, tu me dira combien ca me coutera.



Pareil que pascal 77 : J'emballe, je pèse et te dis quoi quand je l'aurai fait. 

(le matériel n'est pas chez moi, faut que je m'organise)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2012)

*Note en passant :* Ceci n'est pas une obligation, bien entendu, mais une suggestion (et en ce qui me concerne, c'est la règle, c'est ainsi que je procède, du moins avec mes interlocuteurs résidant en France) : afin d'éviter tout problème d'argent, je conseille aux généreux donateurs de faire comme moi : je pèse, je vérifie le tarif postal correspondant, et je demande que la somme me soit adressée en timbres poste, timbres que je colle ensuite sur le colis, ce qui permet d'éviter toute équivoque, les timbres revenant au destinataire en même temps que les objets expédiés.

Groudon 41, au fait, tu as déjà reçu je ne sais plus quoi de moi, tu as toujours mes coordonnées ?


----------



## groudon41 (21 Juillet 2012)

Un dd de 400Mo environ pour le pqd de ... berthold!

Mais non, j'ai benné mes archives paperi, donc surement ton adresse aussi!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2012)

Bon, je te les re-emmepette !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2012)

Tiens, en passant, si quelqu'un avait un vieux câble série "nul modem" (c'est à dire "pas croisé", contrairement aux câbles de modem) en DB9/DB9 (connectique "PC, donc) qui ne lui serve plus, ça m'intéresserait, je voudrais tenter une expérience avec un vieux PC sous Linux, et un "encore plus vieux" PC sous Windows 98 doté d'un émulateur terminal.


----------



## Invité (10 Août 2012)

Un câble d'un Olitec pour PC ça ne le fait pas alors ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Un câble d'un Olitec pour PC ça ne le fait pas alors ?



Non, mais ne jettes pas, si je ne trouve pas, je pourrais toujours couper au milieu et re-souder pour le décroiser !


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2012)

T'inquiète, il est au fond d'un placard du boulot, et comme on ne jette rien


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, mais ne jettes pas, si je ne trouve pas, je pourrais toujours couper au milieu et re-souder pour le décroiser !



Petit joueur ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Petit joueur ...
> 
> http://hynemonth.free.fr/share/iPhoto-20120811-144448.png



Tu disais ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu disais ?



Ha oui... pas mal


----------



## iMacounet (9 Septembre 2012)

J'ai toujours à donner des pièces diverses d'iMac G5

Ecran 17" + inverter
Ecran 20" (a verifier) + inverter
alimentation d'imac G5 20"
j'ai peut être encore la coque du 20" avec le chassis metallique
un lecteur de 20" G5 


sinon, poubelle.


----------



## jtcool (10 Septembre 2012)

bonjour je suis un nouveau venu dans ce forum sur les conseil d'un amis.
depuis des années les vieux pc m'interresse j'ai donc quelques pièces de pc pour bricoler et retaper des vieilles "bécanes".
je ne métais jamais trop intéresser a apple.

mais on ma donner un imac g3 de 2001 que j'ai retaper et qui fonctionne a merveille et maintenant que j'ai mis le pied dans le monde apple j'aimerai bien continuer.

je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne partie du forum mais j'ai un très très très gros faible pour le classic ( 1 ou 2) les autres modèles m'interresses aussi mais le classic ma taper dans lil.

es quune âme charitable serai par hasard en possession d'un modèle dont il serai prêt a se séparer?

comme monnaie déchange possible je possède de la simm edo 30 pin et de la 72 pin si cela peut intéresser, et bien-sur du matériel PC.

merci pour vos réponses!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Septembre 2012)

jtcool a dit:


> une âme charitable



La charité :


> Elle consiste à décider d'offrir du temps, un service, de l'amour, de l'argent... à une personne dans le besoin.


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2012)

On en trouve des pas trop chers sur eBay, sinon regarde les PA des sites Macs ou les forums des passionnés de vieilleries comme Silicium (dont je suis membre).

J'ai trouvé mon classic 2 comme ça. Hé oui machine bien sympa avec petit écran. Et celui du mien est nickel en plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> On en trouve des pas trop chers sur eBay, sinon regarde les PA des sites Macs ou les forums des passionnés de vieilleries comme Silicium (dont je suis membre).
> 
> J'ai trouvé mon classic 2 comme ça. Hé oui machine bien sympa avec petit écran. Et celui du mien est nickel en plus.



Ouais, prends en soin  Dommage que le dispositif de remplacement gratuit de cet écran en cas de défaillance vienne d'être supprimé depuis mai ou juin dernier, c'était le cas d'extension de garantie le plus long de l'histoire de l'industrie !


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais, prends en soin  Dommage que le dispositif de remplacement gratuit de cet écran en cas de défaillance vienne d'être supprimé depuis mai ou juin dernier, c'était le cas d'extension de garantie le plus long de l'histoire de l'industrie !



L'écran du minitel 2 ? Quel rapport avec le classic 2 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2012)

Non, l'écran du minitel 1, lorsque le tube lâchait sur un SE, SE30, ou autre mac monochrome à écran 9 pouces, tu échangeait avec le tube du minitel 1,identique, et ensuite tu rapportais le minitel avec le tube mort à la poste en disant "y marche plus vot'bouzin !" pour qu'on te l'échange gratos. J'ai connu deux ou trois Mac ayant eu un tube changé" "à l'&#339;il" comme ça !


----------



## melaure (11 Septembre 2012)

Excellent, je ne connaissais pas l'astuce.


----------



## jtcool (12 Septembre 2012)

merci pour les reponses rapides!! 
désolé pour les fautes d'orthographes!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------

je ne trouve pas le forum Silicium quelqu'un pourrai me donner l'adresse?
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2012)

jtcool a dit:


> je ne trouve pas le forum Silicium quelqu'un pourrai me donner l'adresse?
> merci



Passe par le site (http://silicium.org/site/) !


----------



## jtcool (12 Septembre 2012)

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2012)

Bon, revenons aux dons (et demande pour ceux qui ont déjà donnés) :

De mon côté, j'ai de la mémoire :

De la SDRam PC 66 SoDimm deux barrettes de 64 Mo (iMac "à tiroir", Wallstreet, Lombard, iBook "clamshell")
De la DDR SDRam PC 2100 : 1 barrette SoDimm de 128 Mo (iBook G4, certains PowerBook G4, à carte mère à 133 Mhz)
De la DDR SDRam PC 2700 : 1 barrette SoDimm de 256 Mo (en gros, mêmes machines que ci dessus plus certains iMac G4 à carte mère à 166 Mhz)
De la DDR Sdram PC 3200 : 1 barrette Dimm de 512 Mo (Pour PM G4 à carte mère à 166 Mhz utilisant de la PC 2700 normalement, et les iMac G4 "USB2" (barrette "factory" uniquement, celle ou il faut ouvrir la bête et refermer avec pose de pâte thermique)).

Par contre, je cherche une barrette SoDimm de SDRam PC66 ou PC100 (mais pas de PC133) de 128 Mo minimum, ou mieux, 256 Mo (je pourrais alors donner une 64 Mo de PC 100, en plus des deux de PC 66 ci dessus)


----------



## matacao (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un câble écran pour un mac Power Macintosh 6100/66 car j'ai perdu le mien.

Es-que quelqu'un aurait une idee ou je peut trouver ce cable ou comment je peut refaire un cable (la soudure me fait pas peur).

Merci a tous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2012)

Alors refaire le câble, ça risque d'être compliqué, c'est, si ton 6100 n'est pas un A/V, une prise Din DB15 côté ordi, mais pour trouver le brochage &#8230; 

Le plus simple serait de trouver un adaptateur DB15/Sub DB15, qui te permettrait d'utiliser un câble VGA standard (du moins si tu as bien un moniteur VGA).

Si c'est un A/V et que le moniteur est aussi A/V, alors, ça risque d'être mission impossible, les prises sont propres à Apple, et donc introuvables dans le commerce, donc à moins d'avoir un coup de chance sur eBay ou les petites annonces &#8230;


----------



## matacao (20 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors refaire le câble, ça risque d'être compliqué, c'est, si ton 6100 n'est pas un A/V, une prise Din DB15 côté ordi, mais pour trouver le brochage
> 
> Le plus simple serait de trouver un adaptateur DB15/Sub DB15, qui te permettrait d'utiliser un câble VGA standard (du moins si tu as bien un moniteur VGA).
> 
> Si c'est un A/V et que le moniteur est aussi A/V, alors, ça risque d'être mission impossible, les prises sont propres à Apple, et donc introuvables dans le commerce, donc à moins d'avoir un coup de chance sur eBay ou les petites annonces



Cote ordi la prise est un HDI 45 et tout mes ecrans (ecrans apple) sont en DB15 j ai deja ete voir sur ebay mais c'est soit hors de prix soit en mauvaise etat. 

merci quand meme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2012)

matacao a dit:


> Cote ordi la prise est un HDI 45



Alors ton Mac est un 6100 A/V (Audio/Vidéo), donc, c'est le plus compliqué à trouver. Désolé.


----------



## matacao (20 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors ton Mac est un 6100 A/V (Audio/Vidéo), donc, c'est le plus compliqué à trouver. Désolé.



Je l'ai recuperer de l'ONF quand ils sont repacés à windaube je m'en suis servit un peu puis deux ans plus tard je me suis mit a faire la collection des mac donc je l'ai resortie et j'ai pas retrouvé le cable écran mais je vais essayer de recuperer le schema de cablage de la prise car souvent c'est quatre ou cinq pines de la prise qui servent a la video.

Merci quand meme.


----------



## Invité (20 Octobre 2012)

J'en avais un que j'ai donné il y a quelques années à un collectionneur, je vais regarder s'il me reste des câbles&#8230;

edit

Nan, j'ai plus.
Mais j'ai retrouvé plein de manuels&#8230;


----------



## matacao (20 Octobre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> J'en avais un que j'ai donné il y a quelques années à un collectionneur, je vais regarder s'il me reste des câbles
> 
> edit
> 
> ...



Merci d'avoir regardé.

J'ai fait une ébauche du cable que je vais construire a partir des diagrammes de cablage officiel apple.

Pour ceux que ca interresse (non teste a vos risque et périls) http://i31.servimg.com/u/f31/15/21/11/34/cable_10.jpg


----------



## matacao (20 Octobre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> J'en avais un que j'ai donné il y a quelques années à un collectionneur, je vais regarder s'il me reste des câbles
> 
> edit
> 
> ...



Merci d'avoir regardé.


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2012)

j'ai un iMac 233 Mhz Bondi blue qui boot en open firmware (je suppose que le disque dur est HS vu qu'il ne monte pas en externe), a venir prendre sur Paris (don contre du bourgogne accepté   )


----------



## FdeB (21 Octobre 2012)

matacao a dit:


> Merci d'avoir regardé.



as-tu regardé chez http://wda-fr.org
ils ont plein de trucs à donner ou à échanger, j'ai récupérer trop dvd slot-in pour imac chez eux/. Malheureusement je n'ai plus rien de beige


----------



## matacao (29 Octobre 2012)

FdeB a dit:


> as-tu regardé chez http://wda-fr.org
> ils ont plein de trucs à donner ou à échanger, j'ai récupérer trop dvd slot-in pour imac chez eux/. Malheureusement je n'ai plus rien de beige



Merci, j'ai trouvé plusieurs solution et je vais refaire un cable artisanal.


----------



## claude72 (3 Novembre 2012)

matacao a dit:


> Merci, j'ai trouvé plusieurs solution et je vais refaire un cable artisanal.


J'ai un câble écran pour un 6100... si tu le veux, il est à toi.

(si tu es intéressé, MP pour la suite)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2012)

Toujours à la recherche d'une d'alim interne d'ibook G4 12"

Sinon, je revends un ibook G4 12" parfaitement fonctionnel, avec un chargeur neuf mais sans alim interne.


----------



## esv^^ (5 Novembre 2012)

S'il n'a pas d'alimentation interne, ça fait quoi?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2012)

ça fait que tu peux pas brancher l'alim. Donc, une fois que l'accu est vide&#8230;



edit : Vous faites dans le jurassic Hi-Fi aussi ? Je cherche un ampli 70's, transistor ou lampes, facade alu brossé mais surtout avec des vumètres?  :bave:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Toujours à la recherche d'une d'alim interne d'ibook G4 12"



Elle a quoi, ton alim interne ? En général, ce sont les soudures du jack qui lâchent, faut 5 mn pour les re-souder !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas exactement&#8230; c'est dans la prise femelle : pas moyen de rentrer la prise mâle de l'alim externe. J'ai essayé avec des trucs et des machins* pointus et fins de bidouiller mais pas moyen. Je pense qu'il y a du avoir un choc (on me l'a donné) à cet endroit avec l'alim branché et que ça a été fragilisé. 





_*oui, je sais, je maitrise bien le vocabulaire technique. _


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je ne sais pas exactement c'est dans la prise femelle : pas moyen de rentrer la prise mâle de l'alim externe. J'ai essayé avec des trucs et des machins* pointus et fins de bidouiller mais pas moyen. Je pense qu'il y a du avoir un choc (on me l'a donné) à cet endroit avec l'alim branché et que ça a été fragilisé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu l'as démontée, la carte d'alim ? Si oui, je peux peut-être faire quelque chose pour toi (il doit me rester un jack dans un coin, si c'est juste le jack qui est pété, je peux y souder le mien à la place !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2012)

Oh, tu commences à m'intéresser. L'ibook est défroqué, je n'ai qu'à tirer dessus pour la retirer (avec les dents?).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2012)

Ben alors, voilà ce que je te propose : tu m'envoies la carte à l'adresse que je te donnerais par MP si tu es d'accord, avec l'enveloppe timbrée à ton adresse pour le retour, et je tente la réparation soit du jack d'origine (ça doit être le contact du fond du jack d'alim (donc le premier du jack femelle) qui s'est replié à l'intérieur, soit avec celui que j'ai là, en le soudant sur la carte à la place du tien.

Si ça te va, je t'envoie un MP avec mes coordonnées.

EDIT : si tu peux éviter les dents, la nappe est assez fragile


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Novembre 2012)

ok ok ok. :love:


----------



## matacao (6 Novembre 2012)

claude72 a dit:


> J'ai un câble écran pour un 6100... si tu le veux, il est à toi.
> 
> (si tu es intéressé, MP pour la suite)



Merci, je t'ai envoyé un MP pour le cable, en plus j'ai récupéré 6 mac AV. Désolé du retard pour la réponse mais j'ai récupéré pas mal de mac et avec la remise en etat de ceux ci j'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps pour venir sur MacG.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2012)

Bon, en attendant de recevoir la carte d'alim à réparer de notre vireur de plist préféré, histoire de tuer le temps, j'ai changé le lecteur de CD de mon Palourde (il ne lisait pratiquement plus que les CD pressés, et surtout, il ne parvenais plus à lire aucun CD-RW).

Vous voulez que je vous dise ? Ben c'est un beau merdier ! :rateau: 

J'avais un lecteur de CD de lombard, du même modèle que celui du palourde, donc, après un échange de façade, "facile", que je me disais ! :casse: Ben en fait, nan, pas vraiment, parce que le "bezel" qui tient le lecteur fixé sur le palourde, non seulement, il est fixé avec 4 vis sur le lecteur, mais en plus, la partie sur le dessus, ben elle est collée au double-face costaud, et vu que c'est de la tôle toute fine, ben pour décoller ça proprement, sans tout "chiffonner" le truc, je me suis amusé !  Ça m'a pris plus de temps que pour tout le reste de l'opération, presque une heure et demi, rien que pour décoller proprement le bazar :sick:

Bon, je vous dis ça &#8230; Pour si des fois il y en a qui veulent tenter l'opération, mieux vaut avoir un lecteur de Palourde complet d'origine (nappe IDE comprise) que de récupérer un autre lecteur !


----------



## matacao (6 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, en attendant de recevoir la carte d'alim à réparer de notre vireur de plist préféré, histoire de tuer le temps, j'ai changé le lecteur de CD de mon Palourde (il ne lisait pratiquement plus que les CD pressés, et surtout, il ne parvenais plus à lire aucun CD-RW).
> 
> Vous voulez que je vous dise ? Ben c'est un beau merdier ! :rateau:
> 
> ...



Moi c'est pas mieux j'ai recupere 3 imac G3 (deux qui fonctionne) et un qui a l'alim HS que je suis en train de le reparer, pour le demontage c'est aussi un sacré merdier surtout avec ce maudit plastique et ses clip. L'alim c'est pas mieux car elle est encombrante et en plus il faut laisser le video board dessus car on peut pas le debrancher de l'alim. J'ai cassé pas mal de clip meme avec le manuel service de apple et un tournevis de joaillier. J'attend les composants de remplacement pour l'alim et je vous dirai si il refonctionne.


----------



## esv^^ (6 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, en attendant de recevoir la carte d'alim à réparer de notre vireur de plist préféré, histoire de tuer le temps, j'ai changé le lecteur de CD de mon Palourde (il ne lisait pratiquement plus que les CD pressés, et surtout, il ne parvenais plus à lire aucun CD-RW).
> 
> Vous voulez que je vous dise ? Ben c'est un beau merdier ! :rateau:
> 
> ...



J'espère que sur mon G4 se sera plus facile


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2012)

Les clips d'un iMac G3, c'est du pipeau.
Démonte plusieurs fois le même iBook (il se fragilise au fur et à mesure), tu verras c'est cool aussi ! 
Bon, j'avoue avoir cassé un clip d'iMac aussi ! :rose:

C'est vrai que c'est un peu gonflant cette carte d'alim (mais on peut dessouder pour gagner de la place)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> J'espère que sur mon G4 se sera plus facile



Oh, mon iBook G4, ménant, je l'ouvre les yeux bandés, tellement de fois je l'ai fait, je lui ai même greffé des trucs pas du tout prévus par Apple (une carte Bluetooth et la paire d'antennes qui va avec, en provenance d'un PowerBook G4 12") 



Invité a dit:


> Les clips d'un iMac G3, c'est du pipeau.
> Démonte plusieurs fois le même iBook (il se fragilise au fur et à mesure), tu verras c'est cool aussi !



Ben le mien (je parle du G4, le Palourde, je ne l'ai ouvert que deux fois, une pour changer le disque dur, l'autre, hier, pour changer le lecteur de CD), il ne se fragilise pas (en dehors, il est vrai d'un petit problème très surmontable de nappe vidéo, mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici ou là, ce problème se manifeste aussi sur des machines jamais ouvertes), et est toujours vaillant, avec ses 1,2 Ghz, même si depuis, cette ancienne "machine la plus puissante de la maison" me parait bien lente (depuis sont arrivés successivement ce PowerBook à 1,33 Ghz, puis ce PowerMac et ses deux processeurs à 1,42 Ghz, et enfin, il y a un an ce MBP à 2,2 Ghz)


----------



## esv^^ (7 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, mon iBook G4, ménant, je l'ouvre les yeux bandés, tellement de fois je l'ai fait, je lui ai même greffé des trucs pas du tout prévus par Apple (une carte Bluetooth et la paire d'antennes qui va avec, en provenance d'un PowerBook G4 12")



Je parlais de mon iMac G4; mais je pense que ce ne sera pas trop compliqué mis à part que la dernière fois que je l'ai ouvert, je crois que j'ai bousiller le truc en métal qui soutient le lecteur DVD ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Je parlais de mon iMac G4; mais je pense que ce ne sera pas trop compliqué mis à part que la dernière fois que je l'ai ouvert, je crois que j'ai bousiller le truc en métal qui soutient le lecteur DVD ...



Ça, j'ai dans mes réserves, si tu le veux


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2012)

Hello folks, est-ce que par hasard (ou pour toute autre raison) l'un ou l'autre d'entre vous aurait une paire d'adaptateurs localtalk et le câble pour les relier, dont il accepterait de se séparer, ce qui me permettrait de relier entre eux mes deux vieilles trapanelles (et stocker sur le gros disque de &#8230; 2 Go du PB190 ce qui ne tient pas sur les 120 *M*o de celui du Duo 230 ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Décembre 2012)

Avis à la population​
Un magasin près de chez moi vends un iBook Palourde dont la carte mère est HS. 

Le prix n'est pas indiqué, mais je peux éventuellement aller leur demander. 

Extérieurement, il semble OK. 

Visible depuis la vitrine, 25 avenue Georges Clémenceau, Montpellier.


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hello folks, est-ce que par hasard (ou pour toute autre raison) l'un ou l'autre d'entre vous aurait une paire d'adaptateurs localtalk et le câble pour les relier, dont il accepterait de se séparer, ce qui me permettrait de relier entre eux mes deux vieilles trapanelles (et stocker sur le gros disque de  2 Go du PB190 ce qui ne tient pas sur les 120 *M*o de celui du Duo 230 ?


Il me semble bien que j'ai ça. Tu me laisses un jour ou deux, j'attrape mon casque de spéléo et je fais des recherches dans mon foutoir :rateau:


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Décembre 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Avis à la population​
> Un magasin près de chez moi vends un iBook Palourde dont la carte mère est HS.
> 
> Le prix n'est pas indiqué, mais je peux éventuellement aller leur demander.
> ...



Quel magasin ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Il me semble bien que j'ai ça. Tu me laisses un jour ou deux, j'attrape mon casque de spéléo et je fais des recherches dans mon foutoir :rateau:



Sympa, merci, il n'y a pas de caractère d'urgence, prends ton temps.


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sympa, merci, il n'y a pas de caractère d'urgence, prends ton temps.


Même s'il y avait urgence, je ne pourrais de toute façon pas aller plus vite :
1) le foutoir n'est pas chez moi mais sur mon lieu de boulot, et le week-end, disons que j'y vais sans précipitation exagérée ;
2) le foutoir est réellement un foutoir.
M'enfin bon, je pourrai te dire ça au plus en début de semaine.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (1 Décembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Quel magasin ?



Repar'Ordi.

Mais ils sont très mal référencé sur le web. J'ai pas trouvé de site. 
Tout juste les horaires.


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hello folks, est-ce que par hasard (ou pour toute autre raison) l'un ou l'autre d'entre vous aurait une paire d'adaptateurs localtalk et le câble pour les relier, dont il accepterait de se séparer, ce qui me permettrait de relier entre eux mes deux vieilles trapanelles (et stocker sur le gros disque de  2 Go du PB190 ce qui ne tient pas sur les 120 *M*o de celui du Duo 230 ?



Tu ne peux pas relier tout simplement avec un câble AppleTalk ?
Je relie sans soucis le Duo230 avec mon StarMax


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas relier tout simplement avec un câble AppleTalk ?
> Je relie sans soucis le Duo230 avec mon StarMax



Je n'ai même pas connaissance de l'existence d'un tel câble (et n'en possède encore moins un).


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas relier tout simplement avec un câble AppleTalk ?
> Je relie sans soucis le Duo230 avec mon StarMax


J'avais oublié l'existence de cela.






Il m'en reste peut-être, d'ailleurs !


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2012)

Oui, le bête câble modem/imprimante
Par défaut l'AppleTalk est sur le port modem je crois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2012)

Je ne comprends pas, là, le câble modem, il est croisé, mais pas celui de l'imprimante ? 

De toute façon, celui là non plus, je n'en ai plus !


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2012)

J'en ai encore un bon nombre. Je suis allé chouffer à la cave tout à l'heure.
Là je viens de les brancher :

Duo sur le StarMax








En revanche, je n'arrive plus à monter le disque du StarMax sur le Duo


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> J'en ai encore un bon nombre. Je suis allé chouffer à la cave tout à l'heure.
> Là je viens de les brancher :
> 
> &#8230;



Bon, ben on verra, si Berthold ne retrouve pas ses adaptateurs localtalk (je préfère quand même le localtalk, parce que si je récupère le troisième vieux portable que j'ai en vue, je n'aurais qu'à trouver un troisième boîtier et un second câble pour pouvoir mettre les trois en réseau).


----------



## Berthold (10 Décembre 2012)

A y est, j'ai trouvé 3 boîtiers, 3 câbles et un raccord. Tout t'intéresse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> A y est, j'ai trouvé 3 boîtiers, 3 câbles et un raccord. Tout t'intéresse ?



Ah, ben Claude72 m'envoie (spontanément, il me l'a proposé en  MP après avoir lu ce topic) la même chose, mais en "PhoneTalk" (pareil que le LocalTalk, sauf que le câble entre les boîtiers, c'est du RJ11, et que les boîtiers n'ont pas de terminaison automatique), toutefois, je ne veux pas t'avoir fait chercher pour rien, dis moi en MP où t'envoyer les timbres (et combien) pour le colis, et je t'expédie ça avec mes coordonnées.


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai un iMac 233 Mhz Bondi blue qui boot en open firmware (je suppose que le disque dur est HS vu qu'il ne monte pas en externe), a venir prendre sur Paris (don contre du bourgogne accepté   )



c'est toujours d'actu


----------



## Superparati (17 Mars 2013)

Bonjour ! Voila plusieurs mois que je n'avais pas publié un post ici  rassurez-vous je vais bien 

J'ai des cadeaux pour vous, ceux qui viendront jusqu'à ma porte !

Je veux donner deux PowerMac HS.
Le premier est un AGP 400Mhz avec une carte ATI 128 et Nvidia pour l'ADC  un disque dur d'origine 20Go et 3 barrettes de 128 Mo.












Le second est un Quicksilver 733Mhz repeint. Il est doté d'une Nvidia Mx2, pas de disque dur et sans lecteur de CD.











Comme vous pouvez le constater, il est restylisé. Les goûts et les couleurs &#8230;&#8230;

Les deux alimentations sont toujours dedans. Je ne sais pas trop ce qui ne fonctionnent pas et je n'ai vraiment plus le temps pour mettre la tête dedans.

Très généreusement, je passe le flambeau à qui voudra !

J'ai un tas de barrettes mémoires PC 100 et PC 133 compatibles PM G3/G4 et iMac G3.
Deux autres cartes graphique, ATI Rage 128 et une Nvidia Mx2 ADC.

Un iBook 14" G3 dual USB HS

N'hésitez pas à prendre m'envoyer des MP j'essayerais de répondre rapidement (asap )


----------



## Invité (17 Mars 2013)

Toujours :

1 carte PCI/FW400 (2 ports) qui se trouvait dans un G3 B/B
1 Zip Ide, soit d'un B/B, soit d'un QuickSilver, je ne sais plus&#8230; (certainement le B/B en fait !)


----------



## Superparati (30 Mars 2013)

PowerMac donnés  moi content !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Toujours :
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Zip Ide, soit d'un B/B, soit d'un QuickSilver, je ne sais plus (certainement le B/B en fait !)



Ah ben nan, plus maintenant !


----------



## Invité (30 Mars 2013)

Oui, mais je ne peux pas éditer.
Si toi tu peux, n'hésite pas à barrer !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Oui, mais je ne peux pas éditer.
> Si toi tu peux, n'hésite pas à barrer !



V'là, m'sieu ! 

Sinon, à priori, il ne vient pas d'un G3 B/B, la réf du Zip sur ces machines était 661 2161, et 661 2545 pour les PM G4 "anthracite" (du PCI Graphic à l'Audio-numérique). Le tien, c'est un 655 0657, je soupçonne une "pièce de rechange" (ce n'est pas non plus un Zip de G3 beige ou de PM 9600. C'est d'ailleurs curieux, toutes les pièces d'origine PowerMac (du 6100 au dernier G5, et ça vaut aussi pour les vieux Mac  comme le PB 150 par exemple.) ont une référence en 661 xxxx ou 922 xxxx, je n'en ai jamais vu en 655 xxxx )


----------



## Invité (30 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> V'là, m'sieu !
> 
> Sinon, à priori, il ne vient pas d'un G3 B/B





C'est marrant, à y réfléchir, je suis presque sûr de l'avoir enlevé du B/B pour mettre un autre disque dur tellement je galérais pour changer le disque d'origine.
(je sais, c'est pas bien, pas de refroidissement, etc) mais ça doit bien faire au moins 5 ans qu'il tourne avec ce disque en disque de boot*
Mais bon, c'est un B/B récupéré chez des copains qui voulaient se mettre au Mac il y a des lustres. Il n'a jamais fonctionné chez eux. Je crois qu'il venait de chez un éditeur ?
Je pense qu'il a eu une vie professionnelle chargée et de nombreuses greffes


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> (je sais, c'est pas bien, pas de refroidissement, etc)



Bof, faute d'une carte ATA, mon PowerMac "audio-numérique" a tourné trois ans avec un disque là dedans sans problème, et maintenant, il tourne toujours,avec, mais chez mon frère qui ne m'a pas signalé le moindre problème (c'est un bus ATA33 qui alimente ce disque, donc, pas de quoi faire surchauffer un disque ATA100)


----------



## Etienne000 (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai des pièces d'iBook g3 900Mhz à donner : Ecran, chassis, etc

Tout sauf la carte mère, de laquelle j'ai cassé le connecteur du top case. 

Je dois aussi avec de la SDRAM, à voir si des gens sont interessés. 

@+ !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2013)

Hello, et moi, je cherche deux nappes vidéo : une de PowerBook Duo 210/230 (celle des autres Duo est différente), et une d'iBook G4 12" (c'est un "late 2004", mais je crois que tous les zibouques avaient la même).

Par contre, je viens de retrouver une nappe de lecteur optique qui, d'après son aspect, doit venir d'un PowerBook G4 12 pouces, si ça intéresse quelqu'un !

J'ai aussi un peu de Ram, dont voici la liste :

en SoDimm : 

1x64 Mo PC100
1x256 Mo PC133
1x128 Mo DDR PC2100 (266 Mhz) - pour carte mère à 133 Mhz
1x256 Mo DDR PC2700 (333 Mhz) - pour carte mère à 166 Mhz (convient aussi pour celles à 133)

En Dimm :

1x512 Mo DDR PC3200 (400 Mhz) pour carte mère à 200 Mhz (convient aussi pour celles à 166)
1x 1 Go DDR PC3200 (400 Mhz) pour carte mère à 200 Mhz (convient aussi pour celles à 166, sauf PowerMac G4)


----------



## FdeB (22 Avril 2013)

hello, j'ai une carcasse de ibook G3, tu veux que regarde ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2013)

Salut Frédéric, non, pas la peine, elle était différente sur les iBook G3, mais merci quand même. 

Tu avais gardé la carcasse de mon vieux tournesol (Etienne cherche un ventilo) ?


----------



## Onmac (26 Avril 2013)

Salut à tous,

Après le don de Macs, j'ai quelques pièces à donner:

Une épave d'iBook G3, MP moi pour en savoir plus 

J'ai également des claviers, de souris ainsi que des vieux accessoires type AppleTalk. 

Voilà voilà


----------



## rhodmac (28 Avril 2013)

salut, si tu as des kit ou accessoires en boite, ça m'intéresse
merci pour ta proposition


----------



## Onmac (17 Mai 2013)

Voici la liste exacte des pièces détachées: 

Dalle iBook G3 14"
Inverter iBook G3
Carte mère Powermac G3 300Mhz
Carte réseau iBook 63
Ventilateur iBook G3
Cable AC pour iBook G3
Carte modem Powermac G3 B/B
Nappe IDE Powermac
Carte gaphique DIAMOND VGA
Carte graphique ATI RAGE IIc
Carte graphique ATI RAGE 128
Carte graphique DAYTONA VGA
Carte réseau téléphonique
Module Firewire pour Powermac G3 B/B
NVIDIA 599FX 128Mo
Alimentation FSB. (Connecteur pour Powermacs) 
Clavier gris/noir USB (pour powermac G4)+ Souris noir
Clavier B/B (pour powermac G3 B/B) + souris 
2x Clavier Blanc (pour iMac G5)+souris blanche
Souris AppleBus desktopII (pour PowermacG3 minitower)
Souris macally (pour powermac G3 minitower)

2x documentation Apple Display cinema+DVD install
Documentation pour iMac G5+DVD install
Documentation pour PowerMacG4+DVD install
Documentation pour MacBook Pro (2006)+DVD install

iMac G5 pour pièce (CG HS) sans RAM/DD
A venir chercher dans le Nord (59)

3x AppleTalk

2x lecteur pour MacLC


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2013)

avant déménagement, je donne un iMac G3 233 Mhz qui boot en open-firmware et un Studio Display 17" ADC qui fait un écran noir, a venir  prendre très vite sur Paris 15e


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2013)

Les cartes vidéo de OnMac sont pour quel type de port ?


----------



## Onmac (17 Mai 2013)

Elles sont toutes en VGA et pour du PCI (celui présent dans les Powermac G3/G4)


----------



## melaure (17 Mai 2013)

Onmac a dit:


> Elles sont toutes en VGA et pour du PCI (celui présent dans les Powermac G3/G4)



Trop récent pour moi alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2013)

macinside a dit:


> avant déménagement, je donne un iMac G3 233 Mhz qui boot en open-firmware et un Studio Display 17" ADC qui fait un écran noir, a venir  prendre très vite sur Paris 15e



Si tu jettes le Studio Display, sois sympa, garde moi le pied arrière, je passerais le prendre à mon prochain passage sur Paris !

Sinon, là, j'ai une carte "inverter" pour Titanium de troisième et quatrième génération (de 667 Mhz à 1 Ghz, ceux qui ont une sortie graphique en DVI, mais incompatible avec le 667 Mhz de seconde génération qui l'a, lui, en VGA). Je ne suis pas absolument certain qu'elle fonctionne, mais le Ti sur lequel on l'a changé présente toujours les mêmes symptômes de panne avec la neuve, donc, à priori &#8230; :mouais:

Je donne aussi un switch (j'insiste, "switch", pas "hub"*) ethernet 5 ports 10/100 Mb/s complet avec son alim d'origine.

(*) pour info, un switch est un hub intelligent : alors que si vous connectez une machine en 10base T sur un hub 100base T, tout fonctionnera à 10 Mb/s, sur un switch, dans le même cas de figure, les échanges entre deux machines en 100 Mb/s se feront à 100 Mb/s, seuls ceux avec la machine en 10 Mb/s se feront à cette vitesse.

Sinon, j'ai aussi une carte mère de PowerBook G4 12 pouces à 1 Ghz fonctionnelle à l'exception (à priori) du contrôleur ATA du disque dur (celui du disque optique semble être toujours Ok). Avant que je ne la remplace par une à 1,33 Ghz pleinement fonctionnelle, elle, le PowerBook de ma fille fonctionnait sur un disque Firewire.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (22 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
pour tenter de remettre en route un eMac 17 ' (pour mon association)
j'ai besoin d ' un bouton ON/OFF en bon état (attention en le démontant ,  quand on enlève la pièce métal qui est contre la coque il faut retenir  la prise , sinon parfois elle se sépare du bouton)
soit un prêt le temps de configure la machine, soit un troc,
j'ai entre autre des pièces d'un Power Book G4 800 DVI ,
à voir en M.P
merci à tous,
Patrick JJ


----------



## BrokenStones (23 Juin 2013)

bonsoir,

je tente ici avant de passer par ebay on ne sait jamais si une ame charitable se trouve dans les parages.

je cherche une vis de top case pour macbook pro, ainsi que la charniere noire de l'écran (modèle mid 2009 13 pouces)

bien à vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2013)

BrokenStones a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> je tente ici avant de passer par ebay on ne sait jamais si une ame charitable se trouve dans les parages.
> 
> ...



Euh &#8230; Ici, c'est "Jurassic Mac", il y est question des vieux Mac, ceux des collectionneurs, MBP 2009, c'est pas vraiment dans les charts (outre le fait que, comme indiqué dans le premier post du sujet, ce sont les dons, et pas les demandes) !


----------



## sofizabel (25 Juillet 2013)

bonjour
il me reste
carte mère Macintosh Plus
lecteur disquette (interne) Macintosh Plus
clavier Macintosh Plus
souris Macintosh Plus
mémoire Macintosh Plus (4 x 256 ko)
mémoire Macintosh Plus (2 x 1 Mo)
bloc alimentation PowerBook 160 (j'ignore s'il est utilisable avec d'autres PB)
câbles "Série", "Local Talk", SCSI, 
pavé numérique pour PowerBook (port ADB)
clavier étendu Apple qverty (port ADB).


----------



## matacao (27 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

La ram pour mac plus m'intéresse, la suite par MP.


----------



## urgobenz (31 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Nouveau sur ce forum, je suis à la recherche - en don - d'un clavier et d'une souris d'origines ou compatibles pour Macintosh Classic II. J'ai récupéré dernièrement cette petite bestiole toute sympa, il s'allume et parait fonctionner, mais sans clavier ni souris, difficile d'aller plus loin et satisfaire ma curiosité... je réside dans le 47, mais règle les frais de port si besoin.
Merci


----------



## Invité (31 Juillet 2013)

urgobenz a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> Nouveau sur ce forum, je suis à la recherche - en don - d'un clavier et d'une souris d'origines ou compatibles pour Macintosh Classic II. J'ai récupéré dernièrement cette petite bestiole toute sympa, il s'allume et parait fonctionner, mais sans clavier ni souris, difficile d'aller plus loin et satisfaire ma curiosité... je réside dans le 47, mais règle les frais de port si besoin.
> Merci



Sympa !
Mais ici c'est les dons, pas les demandes


----------



## urgobenz (1 Août 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Sympa !
> Mais ici c'est les dons, pas les demandes



 ah ben mince alors ! je commence sur les chapeaux de roues... 
Joker ! demain c'est mon anniversaire !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (1 Août 2013)

Bienvenue à toi Urgobenz,
effectivement on peux pas demander sur ce fil ;-)
bonne chasse aux claviers et souris,
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

urgobenz a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> Nouveau sur ce forum, je suis à la recherche - en don - d'un clavier et d'une souris d'origines ou compatibles pour Macintosh Classic II. J'ai récupéré dernièrement cette petite bestiole toute sympa, il s'allume et parait fonctionner, mais sans clavier ni souris, difficile d'aller plus loin et satisfaire ma curiosité... je réside dans le 47, mais règle les frais de port si besoin.
> Merci



Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir refroidir ton enthousiasme, mais un conseil, si tu le peux, fais toi d'abord prêter un clavier et/ou une souris, et fais un test, car une maladir de tous ces petits Mac "monobloc" (et de quelques autres de leurs contemporains), c'est, suite à un débranchement intempestif d'un périphérique ADB "Mac allumé", le décès du contrôleur ADB;, ce qui rend le Mac totalement inopérant (impossibilité d'employer ni clavier, ni souris), même si par ailleurs, son fonctionnement n'est pas affecté. Seul remède connu à ce jour : changement de carte mère.


----------



## urgobenz (9 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir refroidir ton enthousiasme, mais un conseil, si tu le peux, fais toi d'abord prêter un clavier et/ou une souris, et fais un test, car une maladir de tous ces petits Mac "monobloc" (et de quelques autres de leurs contemporains), c'est, suite à un débranchement intempestif d'un périphérique ADB "Mac allumé", le décès du contrôleur ADB;, ce qui rend le Mac totalement inopérant (impossibilité d'employer ni clavier, ni souris), même si par ailleurs, son fonctionnement n'est pas affecté. Seul remède connu à ce jour : changement de carte mère.



Merci beaucoup pour le tuyau, j'ignorais totalement l'existence de ce problème. Je vais tenter au préalable de trouver clavier et souris en prêt. Une dernière petite question : quel type de clavier / souris dois-je trouver, il y a-t'il  un nom / référence à connaître ?
Merci encore à tous pour vos réponses sympas


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2013)

Essaie déjà de te faire prêter une souris ADB, à ma connaissance, en dehors d'Apple, seul Macally en a mis sur le marché, faudrait que tu trouves un collectionneur de vieilleries dans ton coin. Si la souris fonctionne, tu peux te lancer, c'est bon, mais si elle ne fonctionne pas sur ton Mac, alors qu'elle fonctionne sur un autre, alors, c'est mort !


----------



## melaure (10 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Essaie déjà de te faire prêter une souris ADB, à ma connaissance, en dehors d'Apple, seul Macally en a mis sur le marché, faudrait que tu trouves un collectionneur de vieilleries dans ton coin. Si la souris fonctionne, tu peux te lancer, c'est bon, mais si elle ne fonctionne pas sur ton Mac, alors qu'elle fonctionne sur un autre, alors, c'est mort !



Sisi il y a eu d'autres marques, et même certains qui vendaient des souris ADB deux boutons, bien pratiques je dois dire (et je n'utilisais que ça, sauf pour le Mac+, là pas le choix).


----------



## Berthold (12 Août 2013)

Je me souviens de ma première souris Macally 3 boutons et une molette. J'avais presque honte de m'en servir dans le monde Mac  . Mais qu'est-ce que c'était pratique !


----------



## claude72 (12 Août 2013)

Moi j'avais une Kensington : 4 boutons !  ... mais pas de molette


----------



## furiet (12 Septembre 2013)

L'écran n'est plus retenu,  la machine démarre mais le système signale une erreur immédiatement.
A retirer chez moi Paris 10ème, me faire un message privé si intéresssé


----------



## groudon41 (14 Septembre 2013)

Owa ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas posté ici moi tien.

Bon du côté des dons, j'ai toujour et encore mon clavier blanc d'imac G4 (celui qui étais encore décliné aussi en noir) qui fonctionne mais dont la plasturgie à souffert (mais le reste, toutes les touches (sauf le m) ainsi que la partie électronique du clavier sont ok) à donner contre le prix des timbres 

Oh et si quelqu'un a une carcasse de powerbook PISMO qui traine, je suis preneur, le PB que berthold m'avais filé est toujour en attente d'un morceau de la plasturgie ainsi que d'une charnière


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2013)

groudon41 a dit:


> Oh et si quelqu'un a une carcasse de powerbook PISMO qui traine, je suis preneur, le PB que berthold m'avais filé est toujour en attente d'un morceau de la plasturgie ainsi que d'une charnière



À titre d'info, la quasi totalité de la carrosserie, ainsi que les charnières sont identiques sur le Pismo et sur le Lombard (avant de trouver un écran de Pismo pour le mien, j'avais même réussi, au prix d'un petit effort d'adaptation, à lui greffer un écran et un inverter de Lombard (l'inverter du Pismo est incompatible avec l'écran du Lombard). 

Par contre, si tu cherches une charnière, il faut préciser laquelle, car contrairement à celles du Wallstreet, qui sont, elles, totalement différentes, les charnières du Lombard et du Pismo ne sont pas réversibles, il y a une "droite", et une "gauche" qui sont le reflet l'une de l'autre dans un miroir, et donc, pas interchangeables.


----------



## sclicer (9 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Si un membre du forum à une barrette de 4go de So-Dimm DDR2 PC5300 667mhz, je suis preneur.

Le but étant de ravivé un Imac 2007 alu pour le passer aux petits 

Evidement concernants les charges on peut voir ça par mp.

Merci


----------



## Berthold (9 Octobre 2013)

groudon41 a dit:


> Oh et si quelqu'un a une carcasse de powerbook PISMO qui traine, je suis preneur, le PB que berthold m'avais filé est toujour en attente d'un morceau de la plasturgie ainsi que d'une charnière



C'est un PDQ que je t'avais donné, non ? C'est une variante du WallStreet. Tu es sûr qu'il a la même carcasse qu'un Pismo ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2013)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est un PDQ que je t'avais donné, non ? C'est une variante du WallStreet. Tu es sûr qu'il a la même carcasse qu'un Pismo ?



Lui, je ne sais pas s'il est sûr, mais moi, je suis sûr que non, s'il y a beaucoup de pièces communes entre un Pismo et un Lombard, il n'y en a aucune entre ces deux là et un Wallstreet/PDQ, et notamment, les charnières sont totalement différentes et absolument pas interchangeables.


----------



## patrickg53 (20 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je recherche une carte Comm Slot I pour un LC 630.
La carte est référencée : 10Base-T Apple Ethernet CS Twisted Pair Card (Part M3065Z/A)

Quelqu'un aurait-il cela ?

Cordialement


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Avril 2014)

Salut ! 

Je déterre le sujet !

Voilà, il y a quelque temps, le chat de ma mère a marqué sont territoire sur cet iMac, et comme je n'y vis pas, je ne m'en suis rendu compte qu'un mois plus tard.

Résultat, la dalle a absorbé, et je n'ai ni les connaissances, ni le temps, ni le matériel, ni l'envie de changer la pièce. Ou d'en faire une iLamp. 

Donc il est là.

15", juste l'iMac + son câble d'alimentation en tête de Mickey.
Pas de clavier, ni souris, ni enceintes.
Je l'ai bien nettoyé, donc il ne sent pas la pisse de chat 










RDV sur Nîmes ou pas loin.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Avril 2014)

C'est partit !


----------



## didgar (14 Avril 2014)

Salut !

Un grand *MERCI* pour le matériel à *Leyry Hynemonth* rencontré samedi 

A+

Didier


----------



## Jenare (13 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous, je déterre je sujet à nouveau ! Comme certains ont peut-être pu le voir sur ce forum, l'inverter de mon iMac G4 est mort ! Donc, si quelqu'un aurait un iMac G4 à dépouiller dont je pourrais récupérer l'inverter, je suis preneur ! Ça serait pour un modèle M6498, donc 17", années 2002 - 2003

Merci d'avance


----------



## dappy (26 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau ici, et je recherche sur Lyon ou en envoi postal un câble ADB pour clavier, si quelqu'un retrouve cela dans ses tiroirs, qu'il me contacte! 
J'ai en stock un câble adaptateur localtalk et son câble si cela peu intéresser quelqu'un ?
A bientôt...


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2014)

Pour le câble adb je regarde dans mes stocks, je te dis ça ce week-end.


----------



## sofizabel (27 Juin 2014)

bonsoir
je ne suis pas sur Lyon, mais je devrais avoir ça. le temps de vérifier


----------



## dappy (27 Juin 2014)

Berthold a dit:


> Pour le câble adb je regarde dans mes stocks, je te dis ça ce week-end.


 

Merci beaucoup, c'est super sympa! Mon Macintosh SE va revivre (enfin si je trouve une disquette système, impossible de booter sur le disque dur )


----------



## dappy (5 Juillet 2014)

dappy a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, c'est super sympa! Mon Macintosh SE va revivre (enfin si je trouve une disquette système, impossible de booter sur le disque dur )


Merci à tout ceux qui m'ont répondu, j'ai pu réparer mon disque dur et réparer le mac... ouf, enfin il me faudra peut être un jour une disquette système si vrai problème... à suivre
MERCI


----------



## dappy (6 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
Je donne un Macintosh Classic II si quelqu'un est intéressé ?
Ne démarre plus, barre verticale noire et blanche (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un peut me dire ce que c'est ?)


----------



## sartoo (6 Juillet 2014)

dappy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je donne un Macintosh Classic II si quelqu'un est intéressé ?
> Ne démarre plus, barre verticale noire et blanche (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un peut me dire ce que c'est ?)



Moi je suis intéressé. Vous êtes d'où ?
Ça peut venir des condos mais pas forcément


----------



## Berthold (7 Juillet 2014)

dappy a dit:


> Ne démarre plus, barre verticale noire et blanche (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un peut me dire ce que c'est ?)



Si c'est un écran tout hachuré, c'est une maladie connue des Classic et SE, de mémoire c'est un problème rédhibitoire. une petite recherche sur internet devrait t'en dire plus.


----------



## dappy (12 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
Je donne contre bons soins, un Mac Classic en panne (écran avec barres noires et blanches alternés).
Également un Macintosh LC II pour collectionneur, bon aspect extérieur avec écran cathodique, non testé.
Cordialement


----------



## tantoillane (12 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Même si je pense que les gens présentent ici, le sont aussi sur l'autre fil : http://antoinem.com/www/Don_de_materiel.html


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous je donne un carte mère de powermac G5 et deux processeur G5 à 2.0 Ghz. C'est pas testé, je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne.

Je donne sur Rennes en main propre

J'ai la porte en plexi aussi et peut être les ventilos du boitier, j'ai l'alim mais il manque les deux ventilos ...

Le boitier est partie en déchetterie (il était mort de chez mort)


----------



## bcg (21 Février 2015)

dappy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je donne contre bons soins, un Mac Classic en panne (écran avec barres noires et blanches alternés).
> Également un Macintosh LC II pour collectionneur, bon aspect extérieur avec écran cathodique, non testé.
> Cordialement



bonjour!

je suis prêt à le câliner et le choyer!!!

MP?


----------



## Berthold (21 Février 2015)

Je viens de retrouver 2 cartes PCMCIA,
• l'une pour 2 ports FireWire,
• l'autre pour 2 ports USB 2.0.







Je les utilisais sur un PDQ.
Si ça intéresse qq'un, je ne garantis pas leur état de marche, vu leur âge… canonique !


----------



## magicPDF (23 Février 2015)

Berthold a dit:


> • l'autre pour 2 ports USB 2.0.


Si ça intéresse j'en ai une aussi.
(Belkin : http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=429002 )


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2015)

Ca marche sur Pismo tout ça ?


----------



## magicPDF (25 Février 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Ca marche sur Pismo tout ça ?



Oui, ma carte fonctionnait sur un Pismo 400.


----------



## Tiki10 (1 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

 Je dois faire du vide, et j'ai un antique 6100 ainsi qu'une caisse avec du matos extirpé d'un imac G3. La cm de l' imac doit posséder un cpu a 333mhz, mais pas de ram ni de HD. les support de rams sont cassés, et les barrettes tenaient avec du rafia. Mais ca fonctionnait. Il y a un adaptateur vga, et une alim pc modifiée dans la caisse. Bref, vraiment pour de la pièce de rechange. 
C'est à prendre dans le val d'oise. Mon Mail : vloubry chez free. fr http://forums.macg.co/threads/le-meilleur-cadeau-de-noel-pour-votre-g3.290228/

Cordialement

Tiki


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2016)

Je vais mettre à la déchetterie un iMac 7,1 (20") dont la carte graphique est nase. J'en ai sorti les 2 barrettes de 2Go (PC2-5300s (667MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM.
Si ça intéresse du monde, dites vite, pour les barrettes je peux les garder un moment, quant à l'iMac, qqs jours tout au plus.


----------



## Jenare (11 Avril 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Je vais mettre à la déchetterie un iMac 7,1 (20") dont la carte graphique est nase. J'en ai sorti les 2 barrettes de 2Go (PC2-5300s (667MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM.
> Si ça intéresse du monde, dites vite, pour les barrettes je peux les garder un moment, quant à l'iMac, qqs jours tout au plus.


Bonjour ! Vous donnez donc également l'iMac ? Seul la carte graphique est endommagée ? Car même si c'est pas facile (et un peu cher) c'est réparable non ?


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2016)

Ah !
Je viens de voir ta localisation…
Tu sais qu'il existe un type qui fait du rebillage pas loin ?
Même si ça plombe un peu ma demande en MP, ça me parait normal que tu sache…
http://www.informatique21.fr/index.php


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2016)

Jenare a dit:


> Bonjour ! Vous donnez donc également l'iMac ? Seul la carte graphique est endommagée ? Car même si c'est pas facile (et un peu cher) c'est réparable non ?


Oui, il me semble, mais il y a déjà qq temps que j'ai perdu, et la fibre, et la place pour démonter-réparer. Donc je cède tout, si ça intéresse…


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2016)

Et puis tant que j'y suis, je donne aussi un eMac :

Description :

eMac 1,42 GHz
"PowerMac 6,4" - modèle A1002
écran 17"
PPC G4
RAM 1 Go - PC-2700 DDR333 184-pin SDRAM
carte graphique ATI Radeon 9600
mémoire graphique 64 MB DDR
ports disponibles :
º USB 2.0 ×3
º FireWire 400 ×2
º entrée audio mini jack 3,5
º sortie audio mini jack3,5
º modem 56k v92
º ethernet RJ45
º mini VGA

Disque dur interne et SuperDrive HS.

C'est le dernier modèle d'eMac sorti par Apple, donc le plus puissant.

Il a parfaitement fonctionné jusqu'en septembre 2015. Je pense que le disque dur -d'origine- a laché, car l'ordinateur ne trouvait plus le système (natif Tiger OS X.4).

Le lecteur/graveur CD DVD est hors service, facile à changer (c'est déjà le deuxième depuis que j'utilise l'eMac - je l'ai changé moi-même sans souci).

Première main, non fumeur, est resté dans la même pièce depuis son achat neuf.

Pas d'envoi, il y en a pour 16 kg !
Dans la région de Bourg-en-Bresse, Mâcon.


----------



## Berthold (11 Avril 2016)

…et bien sûr, je peux ne donner que la RAM de l'eMac, 2 barrettes, une de 512 Mo, l'autre de 1Go.


----------



## voltfan (12 Avril 2016)

Bonjour Berthold.
L imac m intéresse beaucoup comme mon MacBook vient de me lacher et que j'ai besoin d'un mac puissant pour mes etudes 
Un envoi est il possible ? (Bien entendu intégralement a mes frais)
Merci d avance !


----------



## Berthold (13 Avril 2016)

Moi je veux bien, mais attention, j'insiste : y'a du boulot ! Plus de carte graphique, et du coup, plus de RAM (ou alors faut négocier avec *Invité*…)… 

Tout ce que j'ai réussi à en faire, c'est le démarrer en mode cible (Target)…


----------



## voltfan (13 Avril 2016)

Berthold a dit:


> Moi je veux bien, mais attention, j'insiste : y'a du boulot ! Plus de carte graphique, et du coup, plus de RAM (ou alors faut négocier avec *Invité*…)…
> 
> Tout ce que j'ai réussi à en faire, c'est le démarrer en mode cible (Target)…



Ce n est pas un souci pour moi,
Merci beaucoup.
Si vous pouviez m envoyer un message privé pour discuter des formalités car je ne sais pas le faire sur mobile.
Merci d avance


----------



## voltfan (22 Avril 2016)

Bonsoir @Berthold 
Je vous ai envoyé un MP 
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse !


----------



## Invité (13 Juin 2016)

Suite à un don (de l'initiateur de ce fil), j'ai une extension de 4Mo de Ram pour la famille PowerBook Duo à donner.
Contact en MP


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Suite à un don (de l'initiateur de ce fil), j'ai une extension de 4Mo de Ram pour la famille PowerBook Duo à donner.
> Contact en MP



Plus qu'a attendre un don de PowerBook Duo


----------



## Berthold (14 Juillet 2016)

Urgent bicoze bientôt déménagement dans maison toute petite :

Je laisse pour le prix de l'expédition (si nécessaire) mon vieux MacBook 3,1 blanc 13" fin 2007.
L'inverter est naze, donc plus d'écran mais il parait que ça se répare.
le système ne démarre plus et j'ignore pourquoi.

Manuel (GB) de chez Apple

intel core 2duo 2,2GHz
RAM 4Go
DD HS
Chargeur opérationnel
Batterie déjà changée une fois, mais en fin de vie.

Leopard X.5 à l'origine, X.7.5 maxi.

Nord de Lyon, priorité aux remises en main propre, sinon contact par MP.


----------



## Clode Runner (14 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Pas sur Lyon (Vosges) et j'y passerai pas de si tôt mais intéressé, je payerai le port

Merci, cordialement, Claude


----------



## Berthold (16 Juillet 2016)

Donc vu que j'ai déjà 3 personnes qui m'ont contacté, je pense que le MacBook trouvera un foyer d'accueil… Merci pour lui !


----------



## Berthold (4 Août 2016)

Tiens ben c'est pas du Mac mais je donne un écran plat VGA, qui fonctionne en périphérique de Mac éventuellement  :







moniteur LCD 17"TFT écran plat IISonic
modèle IIMJ7
parfait état, aucun pixel mort.
connecteur VGA D-Sub 15 broches
dimensions en mm 386,9 x 53,5 x 377,8
fonctionne sans problème ni défaut.

Expédition à la charge de l'acquéreur comme d'hab. Me contacter en MP.


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2016)

Comme je le disais dans un post différent.

A donner :
- 2 barrettes 30 pins de 4Mo (Classic II, LC divers) et
- 2 autres barrettes 30 pins (certainement 1Mo chacune qui doivent dater de l'origine de mon Classic II)

Comme d'hab, c'est en MP


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2016)

MaJ 
Il reste les 2 barrettes en 30 pins de 1Mo
Melaure a mis une option sur les 2*4Mo


----------



## tantoillane (7 Janvier 2017)

Salut les amis,
Je reconnais bien volontiers ma faiblesse ; passionné du petit monde il y a quelques années, je m'aperçois aujourd'hui que l'univers est vaste et que faible que je suis, j'ai abandonné mes passions pour tellement d'occupations plus banales.
J'ai dans mes placards un iBook G4 que j'ai estimé (presque sûr) victime de la faiblesse des cartes graphiques soudées au centre des cartes mère qui chauffent et se dilatent.
Pour faire bref, j'ai un iBook G4 à passer au four et sans disque dur (je peux en fournir un mais il faut me laisser le temps de l'effacer en plusieurs passe). Je pense que j'ai aussi le chargeur qui traine dans un coin (aucune raison pour que je l'ai balancé).
J'en profite pour glisser que j'ai toujours du matos des premiers jours ici
Passionnément
Tantoit'


----------



## voltfan (8 Janvier 2017)

tantoillane a dit:


> Salut les amis,
> Je reconnais bien volontiers ma faiblesse ; passionné du petit monde il y a quelques années, je m'aperçois aujourd'hui que l'univers est vaste et que faible que je suis, j'ai abandonné mes passions pour tellement d'occupations plus banales.
> J'ai dans mes placards un iBook G4 que j'ai estimé (presque sûr) victime de la faiblesse des cartes graphiques soudées au centre des cartes mère qui chauffent et se dilatent.
> Pour faire bref, j'ai un iBook G4 à passer au four et sans disque dur (je peux en fournir un mais il faut me laisser le temps de l'effacer en plusieurs passe). Je pense que j'ai aussi le chargeur qui traine dans un coin (aucune raison pour que je l'ai balancé).
> ...



Bonsoir,
Je pourrais éventuellement être intéressé. Dans quelle région vous trouvez vous ?


----------



## tantoillane (9 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

C'est à venir récupérer à Massy (91).


----------



## poro (18 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je donne (cause déménagement), dans l'état, un lot de vieux mac (lot non divisible) avec quelques périphériques et câbles d'époque. Remise en main propre car beaucoup de matériel. Je suis en Ariège (50 mn de Toulouse). 

- Imac G3 ruby (alim defectueuse ?)
- LC 475 (fonctionnel je pense)
- Imprimante canon BCJ-85 (fonctionnel je pense)
- Macintosh powerbook 100 (fonctionnel je pense)
- Macintosh Powerbook 520 C avec sa sacoche (fonctionnel je pense)
- Powermac G3 avec zip (alim defectueuse ?)
- Nombreux câbles, disquettes, claviers, souris d'origines, etc.
- 1er Imac intel (fonctionnel je pense)

Quand je dis "fonctionnel je pense" c'est que lorsque je les ai récupéré ils fonctionnaient mais je ne m'en suis jamais servi et je n'ai pas recherché dans la caisse de câbles de quoi les brancher et les faire démarrer.

En espérant que cela intéresse quelqu'un dans le coin !


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Février 2017)

Salut,
le Powerbook 100 m'aurait bien intéressé, mais je suis bien trop loin, dommage  sinon je prenais tout.
Un ch'tit dépot du PB100 dans un point MondialRelay, à mes frais bien sûr, si tu veux


----------



## poro (19 Février 2017)

Je pense que les 2 powerbook peuvent intéresser du monde, je vais privilégier le lot, si personne ne peut/veut le récupérer je verrais.


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2017)

Tu vas avoir du mal, surtout tout en lot et à récupérer ... tu peux aussi voir avec l'association Silicium, ils ne sont pas très loin de chez toi, et ils conservent précieusement le matériel.

Si tu as plus de détails sur les périphériques ...


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2017)

Invité a dit:


> MaJ
> Il reste les 2 barrettes en 30 pins de 1Mo
> Melaure a mis une option sur les 2*4Mo



J'ai du zapper le truc en fait, toujours dispo ?


----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2017)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai du zapper le truc en fait, toujours dispo ?


Je regarde et te dis

Edit :
Bizarre, j'ai bien 2 barrettes sur lesquelles j'ai marqué "4 Mo", mais ce sont des barrettes avec juste des doubles puces.
Les puces sont estampillées "km44c1000aj-8" ce qui semble correspondre à des puces de 1Mo d'après Internet.
Pourtant, je n'ai jamais eu de barrettes de 2Mo.

Bref, je suis un peu dans la panade…


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2017)

Tu les avais peut-être oublié ?


----------



## Invité (6 Mars 2017)

Je ne sais plus.
Tu es intéressé par ces 2 barrettes avec les puces "km44c1000aj-8" ?


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Mars 2017)

C'est des barrettes 1Mo, j'ai ai vu dans des Mac IIci ou cx je crois...


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2017)

Donc ce sont bien des 1 Mo de 30 broches ? 60, 70, 80 ms ?


----------



## grd13 (25 Mars 2017)

Je cherche une alimentation pour un QUADRA 950… Quelqu'un aurait il ça dans sa cave ?
J'ai une alimentation de POWER MAC MDD 9500. Puis je l'utiliser en lieur et place de celle du QUADRA 950 ?


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Donc ce sont bien des 1 Mo de 30 broches ? 60, 70, 80 ms ?


Désolé, je n'avais plus de notification pour ce post…

Je n'en sais rien, puisque c'est des barrettes 1Mo, elles ont du tourner soit dans un ClassicII, soit dans un LC.
De mémoire il me semble que toutes les barrettes que j'avais étaient 30 pins 70ms.


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Mars 2017)

grd13 a dit:


> J'ai une alimentation de POWER MAC MDD 9500. Puis je l'utiliser en lieu et place de celle du QUADRA 950 ?



Il y a dix ans d'écart entre les 2, ça n'ira pas, beaucoup trop d'évolutions techniques.
La prise est la même mais le câblage est très différent d'après la couleur des fils.
un Q950 sur le net :             #7            


un MDD  (le mien) : 




Je te joins le câblage du MDD si tu veux essayer de recabler la prise, à toi de trouver celui de ton Q950 :


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Mars 2017)

grd13 a dit:


> J'ai une alimentation de POWER MAC MDD 9500. Puis je l'utiliser en lieur et place de celle du QUADRA 950 ?


J'ai peut être répondu un peu trop vite. Tu as une alim de Power Mac MDD (G4) ou de Power Macintosh 9500 ?


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2017)

Invité a dit:


> Désolé, je n'avais plus de notification pour ce post…
> 
> Je n'en sais rien, puisque c'est des barrettes 1Mo, elles ont du tourner soit dans un ClassicII, soit dans un LC.
> De mémoire il me semble que toutes les barrettes que j'avais étaient 30 pins 70ms.



Bah j'ai plus rien en stock, alors quelques barrettes en spare pour mes SE ça peut être utile. Les LC je préfère les passer au max.


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2017)

Si ça t'intéresse MP


----------



## Anthony (16 Mai 2017)

Si ça peut servir : je donne pour pièces mon MacBook A1342 de mi-2010 (ma première machine de fonction chez MacG !). La batterie a fini par gonfler et je n'ai aucunement l'intention de la remplacer, d'autant qu'il manque déjà le SuperDrive qui avait été greffé à un autre Mac. Mais si vous avez besoin d'une carte-mère, d'un trackpad, d'un écran, des touches du clavier, ou des pièces du châssis, il est à vous ! À venir chercher chez MacG à Lyon, le café est offert en prime.


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2017)

Ca m'interesse, j'en ai un (en rade) qui traine, et avec les deux je pourrai en faire un (qui marche). Mais Lyon c'est un peu loin, tu ne fais pas d'envoi (je paie, bien sur) sur la R.P. ?


----------



## Anthony (16 Mai 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca m'interesse, j'en ai un (en rade) qui traine, et avec les deux je pourrai en faire un (qui marche). Mais Lyon c'est un peu loin, tu ne fais pas d'envoi (je paie, bien sur) sur la R.P. ?



Je t'envoie un MP.


----------



## Sabertooth (1 Juillet 2017)

à la recherche d'une boite d'iMac 2006 sur Lille


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour, je donne

Un iMac G3 DV 400 bleu (fonctionne mais tube marqué)
Un IMac G3 bondi blue 233 Mhz (carte PAV HS, mais la carte mère fonctionne)

à récuperer sur Rennes

Autrement je cherche un boitier de Powermac G5 dernier modèle (mi 2005) en bon état ...


----------



## Erem (16 Août 2017)

Salut, surtout si vous avez une alim. de Apple IIe fonctionnelle à débarrasser, faites-moi signe.
J'aimerai au moins pouvoir faire un essai avec une alim. prêtée (je sais, c'est compliqué) avant éventuellement d'en chercher une.
Erem, dans la Somme, région Hauts-de-France. Thanks


----------



## tantoillane (6 Septembre 2017)

Bonsoir le forum,

Dernière relance avant benne 



tantoillane a dit:


> Salut les amis,
> Je reconnais bien volontiers ma faiblesse ; passionné du petit monde il y a quelques années, je m'aperçois aujourd'hui que l'univers est vaste et que faible que je suis, j'ai abandonné mes passions pour tellement d'occupations plus banales.
> J'ai dans mes placards un iBook G4 que j'ai estimé (presque sûr) victime de la faiblesse des cartes graphiques soudées au centre des cartes mère qui chauffent et se dilatent.
> Pour faire bref, j'ai un iBook G4 à passer au four et sans disque dur (je peux en fournir un mais il faut me laisser le temps de l'effacer en plusieurs passe). Je pense que j'ai aussi le chargeur qui traine dans un coin (aucune raison pour que je l'ai balancé).
> ...


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2017)

Expédition possible ?


----------



## tantoillane (7 Septembre 2017)

J'imagine que oui. Il faudrait que je trouve un petit carton et un gros timbre. C'est pour aller ou ? Suite en MP, peut-être, pour ne pas charger le fil ^^


----------



## eCAR (11 Octobre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> Si ça peut servir : je donne pour pièces mon MacBook A1342 de mi-2010 (ma première machine de fonction chez MacG !). La batterie a fini par gonfler et je n'ai aucunement l'intention de la remplacer, d'autant qu'il manque déjà le SuperDrive qui avait été greffé à un autre Mac. Mais si vous avez besoin d'une carte-mère, d'un trackpad, d'un écran, des touches du clavier, ou des pièces du châssis, il est à vous ! À venir chercher chez MacG à Lyon, le café est offert en prime.



Bonjour,

Vous vous êtes arrangés avec Romuald ou ton MacBook 2010 est encore dispo ?

Cordialement


----------



## Anthony (12 Octobre 2017)

eCAR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous vous êtes arrangés avec Romuald ou ton MacBook 2010 est encore dispo ?
> 
> Cordialement



Ça m'était complètement sorti de l'esprit, à vrai dire. @Romuald ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> Ça m'était complètement sorti de l'esprit, à vrai dire. @Romuald ?


Oui, ça m'intéresse toujours. Je pensais que tu avais trouvé quelqu'un sur Lyon...


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2017)

Bah non sur Lyon, on attend la liste des machines qu'il veut revendre ...


----------



## eCAR (17 Octobre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> Ça m'était complètement sorti de l'esprit, à vrai dire. @Romuald ?





Romuald a dit:


> Oui, ça m'intéresse toujours. Je pensais que tu avais trouvé quelqu'un sur Lyon...



@Anthony

De mon côté mon MBP mi2010 a :
- le trackpad en vrac (ne répond parfois plus)
- les ventilo qui vibrent (bruit peu rassurant)
- la prise casque qui se mets parfois en numérique (lumière rouge)

du coup ces pièces peuvent m'intéresser
et si l'écran a une meilleure définition que mon 1440x900 ça pourrait également m'intéresser

Si il y a moyen de s'arranger @Romuald  je suis prêt à payer l'envoi par la poste bien sûr


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2017)

Ben Anthony ne m'a toujours pas contacté. Je laisse tomber et te passe la main.


----------



## Anthony (18 Octobre 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben Anthony ne m'a toujours pas contacté. Je laisse tomber et te passe la main.



J'émerge à peine de la rédaction/sortie de mon bouquin. La suite en MP.


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Octobre 2017)

Au fait Anthony, tu as toujours tes PowerBook 170 ?



Anthony a dit:


> Je cherche à me débarrasser de deux PowerBook 170, l'un fonctionnel et l'autre pas. Ils sont fournis avec leurs alimentations et une batterie bricolée, ainsi que des accessoires et un peu de documentation.


----------



## Anthony (18 Octobre 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Au fait Anthony, tu as toujours tes PowerBook 170 ?



Toujours. L'un est en rade de manière assez certaine, mais je n'ai particulièrement cherché pourquoi, et l'autre incroyablement capricieux.


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Octobre 2017)

Si tu veux toujours les donner, je suis preneur. Mais toujours aussi loin, en Normandie 

Mais si tu peux les mettre dans un carton, je t'envoi une étiquette pré-payée à coller dessus. Puis tu déposes le carton dans un point MondialRelay de ton choix


----------



## Anthony (19 Octobre 2017)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Mais si tu peux les mettre dans un carton, je t'envoi une étiquette pré-payée à coller dessus. Puis tu déposes le carton dans un point MondialRelay de ton choix



Ça m'irait. On passe en MP ?


----------



## Sabertooth (25 Octobre 2017)

Coucou, je cherche du macbook pro/non pro  hs, j'ai fait une récup de déchetterie avec du laptop apple HS (piteux état, rien ne fonctionne dessus (du HDD à la ram, soit c'est de l'acharnement soit de la poisse pour son ancien proprio) la CM ne semble pas booter donc si vous cherchez à vous débarrasser de pièces style écran/CM/autres que HDD et RAM je pourrais être interressé


----------



## eCAR (28 Octobre 2017)

Merci @Anthony bien reçu le MacBook [emoji5]


----------



## Anthony (6 Novembre 2017)

eCAR a dit:


> Merci @Anthony bien reçu le MacBook [emoji5]



Impecc'. Maintenant que je viens de rentrer de vacances, il faut que je m'occupe des PB170 de gpbonneau


----------



## flotow (8 Janvier 2018)

Je ne sais pas trop ou poser ça... mais je donne une facade d'iPod 4ème generation (les premiers avec la click wheel)
La roue est en bon état mais son connecteur a été corrode.
L'écran est en bon état.
La facade est en bon état.
La carte mere est HS (corrosion).
Il n'y a pas le dos (je le garde) mais la carte fille pour brancher les écouteurs est fournie.

Je donne l'ensemble, mais les frais de ports sont à payer.

Je profite de cette annonce pour indiquer que je recherche un dos épais d'iPod 3eme gen ou 4eme gen.
Ce que je veux dire par dos épais, ce sont ceux des versions avec les plus gros disques durs (40 GB pour la 3eme gen) pour lesquels il y a quelques mm en plus.
Ces génerations ont un port 4-pin pour la télécommande a cote de la prise écouteur.
Si possible, un dos en bon état, non cabossé, rayures acceptées. L'état de l'électronique, y compris de la prise casque, m'importe peu.

Un don serait sympa. Je paye les frais de ports.


----------



## Galax-Ajh (27 Janvier 2018)

Bjr
Il me doit me rester 1 ou 2 cartes vidéo Nubus et une ou 2 AGP... Et tout plein de cables SCSI. À céder contre frais de port.
V.


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Janvier 2018)

Galax-Ajh a dit:


> Bjr
> Il me doit me rester 1 ou 2 cartes vidéo Nubus et une ou 2 AGP... Et tout plein de cables SCSI. À céder contre frais de port.
> V.


Les cables SCSI, personne ne les jette, un périphériques HS ça part à la poubelle mais on garde les câbles... au cas ou 
J'en récupère des cartons pleins.
Mais tes cartes video, ça m'intéresse. Si tu veux bien, mets les dans un carton et dis moi le poids et tes coordonnées en MP, je t'envoie une étiquette de transport MondialRelay pré-payé.


----------



## Galax-Ajh (31 Janvier 2018)

Ok, je te fais ça dans la semaine. En revanche, rien ne dit qu'elles fonctionnent encore, ça doit faire plus de 10 ans qu'elles trainent... Je regarderais s'il n'y a pas d'autres accessoire, genre modem, nappes IDE ou SCSI


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2018)

Tu peux dire au moins ce que c'est comme modèle ? Perso j'ai gardé une Radius LeMans pour mon Quadra 700 que j'ai jamais eu le temps de restaurer (il est peut-être mort), mais sans drivers ...


----------



## Galax-Ajh (3 Février 2018)

Voici les cartes que j'ai retrouvées :

https://photos.vincentgirard.fr/index.php?/albums/c6ce2b644727dbb5b63c95bade38b605/

V.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2018)

Pas facile à identifier, a part les deux NVidia, la Radius et la Rasterops ...


----------



## Galax-Ajh (4 Février 2018)

Je crois qu'il y a aussi une carte Sonnet ou XLR8
V.


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Février 2018)

Galax-Ajh a dit:


> Voici les cartes que j'ai retrouvées :
> 
> https://photos.vincentgirard.fr/index.php?/albums/c6ce2b644727dbb5b63c95bade38b605/
> 
> V.



A vue de nez, les 2 première sont des cartes AGP nVidia.
La troisième, on dirait une carte accélératrice pour MacSE ??
Ensuite, une TrueVision nubus (NuVista ?) avec une carte fille et 2 sorties VGA, que je ne connais pas, puis une des premières carte video Apple, fournit avec les Mac II (630-0153, 640x480 256c).
Puis une Radius ProColor 24XP (1024x768 24b) et enfin une RasterOps 24S (640x480 24b).

Les cartes Nubus m'intéresse toujours si tu veux, j'essaierais bien de faire fonctionner la TrueVision pour voir ;-)

Pour la carte accélératrice, sais-tu d'où elle vient ? D'autres photos ? 
Vu la forme de la carte et le slot PDS à 96 broches, c'est bien une carte accélératrice de MacSE, avec un 68030/25, un emplacement pour FPU à coté et 4 slots RAM 30 broches. 
Le connecteur en dessous (video couleur ou niveaux de gris ?) doit permettre de brancher un câble vers une une petite carte fixée à l'arrière du SE avec un connecteur video externe (l'as-tu ?).
Elle a l'air mal en point, le chip à coté du XC2064 XILINX est bien tordu, il y a un support de quartz de l'autre coté qui semble vide, les clips pour les RAM sont-ils en bon état ?... 
Faudrait la mettre dans un SE pour voir si elle fonctionne. Si tu n'en veux plus, j'ai ce qu'il faut pour l'essayer ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Février 2018)

melaure a dit:


> ... Perso j'ai gardé une Radius LeMans pour mon Quadra 700 que j'ai jamais eu le temps de restaurer (il est peut-être mort), mais sans drivers ...


Le Quadra 700 est une très bonne machine qui a l'avantage ne n'avoir aucun condensateur électrolytique  et une alimentation de très bonne qualité.
Donc, le seul risque c'est la pile qui peut couler si tu l'as laissé dedans, sinon, à part un disque dur qui ne voudrait plus démarrer, il devrait toujours fonctionner.
Il a une video intégrée, donc tu peux le redémarrer sans la carte Radius, et la remettre ensuite, avec les drivers qui sont ici : https://gona.mactar.hu/Radius/


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2018)

Pas facile à identifier, a part les deux NVidia, la Radius et la Rasterops ... (désolé mon message est resté coincé).


Oui le Q700 est surement costaud mais je l'ai pas sorti depuis longtemps.

Merci pour le lien.


----------



## Galax-Ajh (4 Février 2018)

J'ai rajouté des photos dans l'album (lien plus haut). Effectivement, il y a une RastérOps, une Radius et une carte d'origine pour Mac II. La carte TrueVision (celle qui embarque les cartes filles) doit être une carte d'acquisition vidéo, voire même de montage puisqu'il y une entrée et une sortie. En revanche, quels câbles et comment on branchait ça, je ne m'en souviens pas et pourtant je l'ai utilisé quelque fois.
Pour ce qui est de la carte accélératrice, je ne me souviens pas de quelle machine, elle est issue et je ne trouve pas de marque ou de référence. Peut-être pour un Mac+ pour en faire un Mac SE ? Enfin les cartes non Nubus sont finalement des cartes pour PC donc sans intérêt.
@gpbonneau si tu es toujours intéressé, j'essaye de te faire un carton dans la semaine...
V.


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Février 2018)

Galax-Ajh a dit:


> @gpbonneau si tu es toujours intéressé, j'essaye de te faire un carton dans la semaine...
> V.


Oui ça m'intéresse toujours, merci.
Le carte accélératrice est bien une carte pour le slot PDS du Mac SE. Il y avait beaucoup de fabricants sur le créneau à l'époque (87/88/89) et peu ont survécu... 
Je ne pourrais pas te dire la marque, ça ressemble vaguement a une carte Sonnet sans en être une :





Peut-être MicroMac ou autre... 
Il y avait tellement de modèle... j'ai réussi à en remettre une en route il y a peu, c'est pas évidemment sans la doc ;-) #1
J'essaierais de la mettre en route, avec la video intégrée faut voir si c'est possible sans le connecteur...


----------



## Galax-Ajh (9 Février 2018)

Bjr

Je n'aurais pas le courage de réparer mon i-Mac 21 blanc (PowerPC G5). Il démarre et s'arrête pendant le boot. Pb de condos parait-il.
Je l'échange contre n'importe quelle machine supportant 10.7, un mac mini serait parfait même sans DD.
Sinon, vous pouvez déjà vous placer pour un don (sans clavier ni souris) contre frais de port.

V.


----------



## Galax-Ajh (19 Février 2018)

Bon, personne n'ayant de Mac Mini à échanger, je donne donc cet i-Mac Blanc  (PowerPC G5). Contre frais de port. Si personne n'est intéressé d'ici la fin du mois, ce sera la déchetterie.

V.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Février 2018)

Je n'ai pas de Mac Mini à proposer, mais ça serait dommage de jeter un iMac PPC, même en panne.
Si ça n'intéresse personne, je suis preneur.
Suite en MP.


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2018)

J'espère que tu pourras le récupérer. Ca reste le dernier G5, et le mieux équipé. Si tu peux changer les condos, c'est du super matos.


----------



## Bambouille (22 Février 2018)

Hello,

Je cherche une carte AirPort Extreme avec Bluetooth + EDR pour mon PM G5 à pas chère voir gratos. A votre bon coeur m'sieur dames !


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Février 2018)

Galax-Ajh a dit:


> J'ai rajouté des photos dans l'album (lien plus haut). Effectivement, il y a une RastérOps, une Radius et une carte d'origine pour Mac II. La carte TrueVision (celle qui embarque les cartes filles) doit être une carte d'acquisition vidéo, voire même de montage puisqu'il y une entrée et une sortie. En revanche, quels câbles et comment on branchait ça, je ne m'en souviens pas et pourtant je l'ai utilisé quelque fois.
> Pour ce qui est de la carte accélératrice, je ne me souviens pas de quelle machine, elle est issue et je ne trouve pas de marque ou de référence. Peut-être pour un Mac+ pour en faire un Mac SE ? Enfin les cartes non Nubus sont finalement des cartes pour PC donc sans intérêt.
> @gpbonneau si tu es toujours intéressé, j'essaye de te faire un carton dans la semaine...
> V.



J'ai commencé à tester les cartes de Galax-Ajh.

Une carte Toby Apple de MacII (640x480 avec l'extension 8b-256c) :



Une carte RasterOps 24S (640x480 - 24b) sans accélération :



Une carte Radius Precision Color 24XP (832x624 - 24b) avec accélération :



Pour la TrueVision NuVista, c'est plus compliqué. C'est une carte d'acquisition/restitution video analogique pour faire du montage video avec le logiciel TrueVision VideoScript (ou autres soft...) en 8 ou 16b. 
Mais il faut avoir les câbles qui vont avec pour les brancher sur l'entrée (au moins) et la sortie video RVB, je les ai pas 
Ensuite, il faudra un soft qui fonctionne avec, au moins pour l'acquisition...




Il me reste à tester la carte accélératrice pour MacSE... Je crois que je vais y passer un peu de temps


----------



## Galax-Ajh (24 Février 2018)

Au moins 3/5, c'est déjà pas mal 
Je regarderai à droite et a gauche si je retrouve les câbles dont je me suis servi pour la Nuvista. Ce doit être des câbles que j'ai dû faire moi-même, mais je ne te cache pas que ça va être compliqué. Quand au soft, alors là...


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Février 2018)

Galax-Ajh a dit:


> Au moins 3/5, c'est déjà pas mal
> Je regarderai à droite et a gauche si je retrouve les câbles dont je me suis servi pour la Nuvista. Ce doit être des câbles que j'ai dû faire moi-même, mais je ne te cache pas que ça va être compliqué. Quand au soft, alors là...



Pour les 2 autres cartes video, c'est des cartes AGP, bien trop "moderne" pour ma collection 
Mais s'il y a quelqu'un que ça intéresse, je lui envoie.

Pour les câbles, si tu les trouves, j'essaierais de tester la carte, au moins en acquisition. Je dois pouvoir trouver un soft...
Mais pas de prise de tête, merci déjà pour les cartes video Nubus


----------



## Galax-Ajh (25 Février 2018)

J'ai regardé dans ma première réserve et je n'ai pas trouvé de câbles qui pourraient correspondre. Mais j'ai une autre réserve donc patience. Tu peux peut-être essayer de brancher la Nuvista en parallèle avec une autre carte vidéo, voir ce qu'en dit le système. Je vérifierai aussi s'il ne me reste pas des DD SCSI (que je t'enverrai) dans lesquels il pourrait y avoir l'appli qui va bien. Pour l'iMac, j'ai trouvé le bon carton, me reste juste à trouver le scotch d'emballage, sans doute mardi ou mercredi. Pour les cartes AGP, il y a de très forte probabilité que ce soit des cartes d'origine PC.
En tout cas, c'est bien cool que ces cartes fonctionnent toujours, parce qu'elles n'avaient pas été super bien stockées.

V.


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2018)

Quelle chance d'avoir tout ce temps pour bricoler !


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2018)

Galax-Ajh a dit:


> Bjr
> 
> Je n'aurais pas le courage de réparer mon i-Mac 21 blanc (PowerPC G5). Il démarre et s'arrête pendant le boot. Pb de condos parait-il.
> Je l'échange contre n'importe quelle machine supportant 10.7, un mac mini serait parfait même sans DD.
> ...



Voilà les coupables, 3 condensateurs bien gonflés dans l'alimentation.


----------



## Galax-Ajh (17 Mars 2018)

Super. Effectivement pas sûr que j'avais ouvert le boîtier alim. Au moins, ce n'est pas la vingtaine de condos de la carte mère. Bah du coup, tu nous montreras quand il aura redémarré. 
A propos, je suis passé dans ma seconde réserve de matos et pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé les câbles qui pourraient aller avec la Rasterops. En revanche, il me reste tout un tas de matos divers et variés dont des DD externes SCSI, un (des) lecteurs de Syquest, au moins un lecteur ZIP, des disques JAZZ, des modems des disquettes et quelques autres choses pas vraiment identifiés sans compter des kilos de cables SCSI, Ecran, ADB, etc. dont certains, je n'ai plus aucune idée de ce à quoi il ont pu servir. A priori, je dirais au moins une 20taine de kilos de matériel sinon plus. G.-P., tu es prioritaire ne serait-ce que pour les câbles.
V.


----------



## Erem (18 Mars 2018)

Galax-Ajh a dit:


> Super. Effectivement pas sûr que j'avais ouvert le boîtier alim. Au moins, ce n'est pas la vingtaine de condos de la carte mère. Bah du coup, tu nous montreras quand il aura redémarré.
> A propos, je suis passé dans ma seconde réserve de matos et pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé les câbles qui pourraient aller avec la Rasterops. En revanche, il me reste tout un tas de matos divers et variés dont des DD externes SCSI, un (des) lecteurs de Syquest, au moins un lecteur ZIP, des disques JAZZ, des modems des disquettes et quelques autres choses pas vraiment identifiés sans compter des kilos de cables SCSI, Ecran, ADB, etc. dont certains, je n'ai plus aucune idée de ce à quoi il ont pu servir. A priori, je dirais au moins une 20taine de kilos de matériel sinon plus. G.-P., tu es prioritaire ne serait-ce que pour les câbles.
> V.



Hello,
Alors si un lecteur SyQuest devient orphelin, je suis partant pour l'adoption


----------



## Erem (18 Mars 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Voilà les coupables, 3 condensateurs bien gonflés dans l'alimentation.
> Voir la pièce jointe 121151
> Voir la pièce jointe 121152



Bravo pour le diagnostic et la tentative de réparation . Ca me fait penser que je cherche toujours une alim fonctionnelle pour tester un Apple IIe. Parce que je suis une quiche en circuits et que c'est peut-être plus grave avec une carte-mère très malade...


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Mars 2018)

Galax-Ajh a dit:


> Super. Effectivement pas sûr que j'avais ouvert le boîtier alim. Au moins, ce n'est pas la vingtaine de condos de la carte mère. Bah du coup, tu nous montreras quand il aura redémarré.
> A propos, je suis passé dans ma seconde réserve de matos et pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé les câbles qui pourraient aller avec la Rasterops. En revanche, il me reste tout un tas de matos divers et variés dont des DD externes SCSI, un (des) lecteurs de Syquest, au moins un lecteur ZIP, des disques JAZZ, des modems des disquettes et quelques autres choses pas vraiment identifiés sans compter des kilos de cables SCSI, Ecran, ADB, etc. dont certains, je n'ai plus aucune idée de ce à quoi il ont pu servir. A priori, je dirais au moins une 20taine de kilos de matériel sinon plus. G.-P., tu es prioritaire ne serait-ce que pour les câbles.
> V.



L'alim part chez l'ami Bibilit dans la semaine pour changer les condos (il fait ça bien mieux que moi )
J'ai quand même pu essayer l'iMac, j'en avais une autre déjà réparée.



Je n'avais pas de disque SATA sous la main, j'ai mis un adaptateur avec un petit SSD mSATA à la place du disque SATA que tu as gardé (j'ai réparé la petite nappe avec le capteur )
La coque est pas nickel, des fêlures et des rayures, peut-être pendant le transport ?
Je n'ai pas réussi à faire fonctionner le lecteur CD/DVD non plus, j'en ai mis un autre récupéré sur un 17" ALS à la carte mère HS (graveur DVD DL) et j'ai pu ré-installer Leopard.
Faut que je trouve maintenant des barrettes RAM 1Go et un carte Airport Extreme pour le booster un peu.
Et en parlant de cable, si tu as encore le câble d'alimentation (blanc avec la collerette), ça m'intéresse.



Merci pour ta proposition, j'ai déjà beaucoup d'accessoires (Syquest, Zip, Jazz, modems) donc si ça intéresse d'autres personnes je passe. Et si vraiment personne ne prend les disques SCSI externes, tu me diras, ça peut être recyclé en interne dans des vieux Mac.

Et les câbles... j'en ai plein des cartons, personnes les jettent, même quand ils jettent le matos  j'en récupèrent trop 
A part ceux très spécifiques (comme celui de l'iMac, même si tu en as plusieurs), ou ceux à la destination inconnu , pourquoi pas...


----------



## Galax-Ajh (18 Mars 2018)

@G.-P. Super que ça remarche !!! Je t'avoue que je ne me souvenais plus si j'avais enlevé le DD, mais effectivement c'est plutôt le genre "d'accessoires" que je garde pour du dépannage ou pour monter d'anciens systèmes. Désolé pour la coque, il me semblait qu'elle était en bon état et je pensais l'avoir bien emballée, mais le mac a passé 2 mois sous abris dans un couverture, mais malgré tout à l'air libre (il était sur le départ pour la déchetterie). Peut-être les dernières températures polaires ont eu raison de la coque. Je pense avoir le câble qui va bien pour l'alim. Il me reste aussi quelque DD internes probablement SCSI (vu l'époque à laquelle je les avais stockés) que je pensais t'envoyer. Il y aura peut-être le soft pour la Rasterops dedans mais pour ça, il faut que je retourne dans ma caverne de stockage et que je fasse aussi le tri des câbles.

@Erem : Je note ta proposition pour être famille d'accueil d'un (ou 2) lecteur(s) Syquest (sans garantie de fonctionnement)

@ tous les autres : je recherche d'autres adoptants pour mon matériel restant. Il faudrait que je fasse des photos, mais si je rapporte tout ça à la maison, j'en connais une qui va m'en vouloir.... donc je voudrais être sûr que ça peut intéresser qq1. 

Merci


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2018)

Sympa Galax, j'espère que tu n'auras pas a jeter tout ça. Je regrette d'être dans une longue période où je n'ai plus de temps pour le vieux matos, car je suis sur que deux trois bricoles me seraient utiles. 

A tout hasard tu as du Syquest 105 ?


----------



## Galax-Ajh (19 Mars 2018)

@melaure : 
Je ne pense pas


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2018)

Pas de soucis, il est plus rare. Mais perso je préfèrais ces cartouches au format 3"5 qui ont été super fiable dans le temps.


----------



## Bambouille (20 Mars 2018)

Bambouille a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je cherche une carte AirPort Extreme avec Bluetooth + EDR pour mon PM G5 à pas chère voir gratos. A votre bon coeur m'sieur dames !


Je réédite mon message. Je cherche toujours.


----------



## Erem (20 Mars 2018)

Galax-Ajh a dit:


> @Erem : Je note ta proposition pour être famille d'accueil d'un (ou 2) lecteur(s) Syquest (sans garantie de fonctionnement)



Merci, à ta dispo 

@Bambouille : désolé, je n'ai pas cela.

@melaure : ce sont des cartouches ou un lecteur en 105Mb que tu cherches ?


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2018)

Erem a dit:


> Merci, à ta dispo
> 
> @Bambouille : désolé, je n'ai pas cela.
> 
> @melaure : ce sont des cartouches ou un lecteur en 105Mb que tu cherches ?



Les deux Erem, histoire d'avoir un spare si mon 105 me lâche un jour. Et des cartouches en plus ce serait sympa. Ca permet de faire rapidement un double des DD internes, et surtout ça marche du tonnerre en disque de boot.

Je suis vite devenu un inconditionnel de ce lecteur à l'époque de 68k, il m'a tellement rendu de service. Je m'en servais même avec l'Amiga 4000 d'un  ami !


----------



## Erem (21 Mars 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Les deux Erem, histoire d'avoir un spare si mon 105 me lâche un jour. Et des cartouches en plus ce serait sympa. Ca permet de faire rapidement un double des DD internes, et surtout ça marche du tonnerre en disque de boot.
> 
> Je suis vite devenu un inconditionnel de ce lecteur à l'époque de 68k, il m'a tellement rendu de service. Je m'en servais même avec l'Amiga 4000 d'un  ami !



J'ai pas mal utilisé aussi les 105 et surtout les 270Mo... pour trimballer puis stocker les scans que mon prestataire me faisait. Le DD du PowerMac 7100 (500 Mo) était un peu étroit , surtout pour travailler les scans et les mettre en page. Fallait avoir confiance dans ce type de support et à part quelques blocs défectueux apparus à l'usage, je peux dire que ces cartouches et les lecteurs étaient costauds. J'ai peut-être une ou 2 cartouche de 105 qui traîne (je garde les quelques 270 que j'ai dans l'attente d'un lecteur).


----------



## Erem (22 Mars 2018)

2895 F HT le lecteur SyQuest 270 Mo... 347 F HT la cartouche 270...


Ah non, là c'est moins cher : 297 F HT  
C'était juste pour le fun !


----------



## Galax-Ajh (18 Juin 2018)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai commencé à tester les cartes de Galax-Ajh.
> ...
> Pour la TrueVision NuVista, c'est plus compliqué. C'est une carte d'acquisition/restitution video analogique pour faire du montage video avec le logiciel TrueVision VideoScript (ou autres soft...) en 8 ou 16b.
> Mais il faut avoir les câbles qui vont avec pour les brancher sur l'entrée (au moins) et la sortie video RVB, je les ai pas
> Ensuite, il faudra un soft qui fonctionne avec, au moins pour l'acquisition...


Je viens de retrouver un câble complètement improbable avec 2 prises péritel, une DB9 mâle, un jack stéréo et une prise CINCH. C'est typiquement un câble que j'ai dû réaliser il y a très longtemps et qui devait visiblement servir à de la vidéo. Est que ça t'intéresse toujours ?



gpbonneau a dit:


> Il me reste à tester la carte accélératrice pour MacSE... Je crois que je vais y passer un peu de temps
> Voir la pièce jointe 120497


Des news de cette carte ?


----------



## melaure (19 Juin 2018)

Perso j'aimerais bien retrouver une Voodoo 4500 Mac, mais je crois que je fût un des rares a en avoir une ...


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Juin 2018)

Galax-Ajh a dit:


> Je viens de retrouver un câble complètement improbable avec 2 prises péritel, une DB9 mâle, un jack stéréo et une prise CINCH. C'est typiquement un câble que j'ai dû réaliser il y a très longtemps et qui devait visiblement servir à de la vidéo. Est que ça t'intéresse toujours ?
> 
> 
> Des news de cette carte ?



Salut Galax-Ajh,
Je n'ai pas eu le temps de me pencher sur la carte Nu-Vista... je n'ai pas utilisé ce type de carte à l'époque, ça va me prendre un peu de temps...

Pour la carte accélératrice, elle fonctionne très bien, elle transforme un SE en machine plus rapide qu'un SE/30 de base  Carte Accélératrice Mac SE
Il me reste à faire fonctionner la sortie video qui est dessus. J'ai fait un câble spécial, mais ça ne fonctionne pas (la soudure c'est pas mon truc )
Je vais voir ça avec l'ami bibilit  

J'ai passé quelques jours de pluie à remettre en état un 6100DOS qu'il m'a donné (merci à lui), j'en ferais une petite description ici  
Mais là il fait beau alors le Mac il me voit pas beaucoup


----------



## Lilith53 (26 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,
Si quelqu'un veut récupérer 2 Macs SE (ou SE 30, je ne sais plus) dans l'Isère (à 25 km de Lyon), je serai ravie de ne pas avoir à la porter à la décharge - je les aimais bien, ces p'tites bêtes !
J'ai aussi un Power Computing 7500/100.
Ils ne fonctionnent plus. Je suppose (mais je ne suis pas spécialiste…) que cela est dû à leur longues années d'inactivité vu qu'ils étaient en pleine forme quand je les ai lâchement abandonnés pour des modèles plus récent.
Je sais bien que ceci n'est une "réponse", mais je trouve pas d'onglet autre que "Poster votre réponse"…
Lilith.


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2018)

Salut Lilith53, hé bien je suis preneur si c'est toujours dispo. Et pour une fois je ne suis pas loin. Parce que les dons à Brest ...


----------



## Lapin85 (31 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
je cherche un lecteur de CD/DVD pour un PowerBook 1400, (Vendée) quelqu'un aurait-il cet oiseau rare ?
Merci.


----------



## tonrain (28 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour Messieurs, Mesdames,

Je cherche potentiellement (à confirmer) à me débarrasser d'un PowerBook G3 Wallstreet non fonctionnel.
J'ignore d'où vient le problème, si c'est le chargeur qui est mort et que j'ai tenté de réparer avec mon père il y a quelque temps, si c'est la carte d'alimentation, ou si c'est la carte mère.

Sont bien évidemment inclus le lecteur CD (fonctionnel aux dernières nouvelles), le lecteur disquette, les 2 batteries d'époque (certainement morte depuis le temps).
Je dispose également du dock Bookendz pour ce modèle (fonctionnel aux dernières nouvelles).

À venir récupérer dans le Var (83).

Cordialement,


----------



## voltfan (28 Novembre 2018)

kignon a dit:


> Bonjour Messieurs, Mesdames,
> 
> Je cherche potentiellement (à confirmer) à me débarrasser d'un PowerBook G3 Wallstreet non fonctionnel.
> J'ignore d'où vient le problème, si c'est le chargeur qui est mort et que j'ai tenté de réparer avec mon père il y a quelque temps, si c'est la carte d'alimentation, ou si c'est la carte mère.
> ...



Bonjour,

Je pourrais être intéressé. Où êtes vous dans le Var ?  Je suis de St Raphaël.


----------



## tonrain (28 Novembre 2018)

Je suis de Toulon.

Ci-joint une petite photographie représentative de ce que je donne.


----------



## tonrain (29 Novembre 2018)

Je possède également un MacBook Air 11,6" de 2010 dont la carte mère est HS. Aux dernières nouvelles, l'écran est fonctionnel, et la coque cabossé à un endroit. Je ne pense pas laisser le SSD puisqu'il contient des données personnelles.

C'est à venir récupérer dans le Var (83). Je serai également en déplacement sur Paris et Rouen la semaine prochaine, je peux donc voir pour monter le PowerBook G3 et le MacBook Air s'il y a des personnes intéressées.


----------



## Big Ben (29 Novembre 2018)

kignon a dit:


> Je possède également un MacBook Air 11,6" de 2010 dont la carte mère est HS.



Bonjour,

Quels symptômes à ce Macbook Air?


----------



## dandu (1 Décembre 2018)

Je suis intéressé par le Air, si l'écran marche correctement.


----------



## tonrain (2 Décembre 2018)

Aux dernières nouvelles, l'écran fonctionnait correctement. J'étais allé en Apple Store pour faire un diagnostique du problème, et il m'avait annoncé un problème de carte mère.
Cela correspondait avec ce que je pensais, l'écran s'était figé mais fonctionnait toujours. Par contre, à chaque tentative de redémarrage, j'avais droit à un 3 signaux sonores si j'ai bonne mémoire.


----------



## Big Ben (2 Décembre 2018)

Pour le coup ça m'intéresse aussi, avec un peu de chance c'est réparable


----------



## voltfan (2 Décembre 2018)

Généralement, c'est la ram qui s'est dessoudée si je ne me trompe pas 
Quelques fois, un passage au four peut fonctionner si la puce n'est pas défectueuse


----------



## Big Ben (2 Décembre 2018)

Pas four voyons 
Si c'est un problème de soudure, j'ai la chance de connaitre quelqu'un qui a du matos pour intervenir sur du cms.


----------



## voltfan (3 Décembre 2018)

Ah si tu as du matos tant mieux 

Mais sans matos le four ça fait le taff 
Je le faisais sur beaucoup de PC des années 2007-2009 et après ce traitement, ils fonctionnaient et les 3/4 fonctionnent encore aujourd'hui


----------



## tonrain (3 Décembre 2018)

En voilà une idée intéressante, faut que je vérifie que ce soit bien un problème de RAM cependant. Je comptais m'en débarrasser car je le laissais traîner dans un coin mais si je peux le faire redémarrer ça me va tout aussi bien.


----------



## LaRenarde/Foxy (14 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour ! Est ce que quelqu'un aurait un Imac G4 Tournesol ou du moins la partie du pied chromé ? J'aimerais réparer ma bécane mais le connecteur reliant la carte mère a l'écran LCD est mort du coté de la carte mère. Et pour couronner le tout, on ne peut pas changer simplement le câble en question. Si une âme charitable aurait la pièce pour remettre en marche cette machine, cela serait pas de refus. Bonne journée a vous !


----------



## woz86 (1 Novembre 2019)

Quelqu’un aurait un clavier et une souris pour un Macintosh Classic ?
Merci


----------



## Invité (4 Janvier 2020)

Hello à tous.
Je sais que ce post est consacré aux dons…

J'ai déjà pas mal participé à ces dons, donc je me permets une demande… 

Je recherche un lecteur d7 pour mon LC


----------



## woz86 (4 Janvier 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Quelqu’un aurait un clavier et une souris pour un Macintosh Classic ?
> Merci


Je retire cette demande.


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2020)

Il faudrait faire un sujet pour les demandes


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Janvier 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Hello à tous.
> Je sais que ce post est consacré aux dons…
> 
> J'ai déjà pas mal participé à ces dons, donc je me permets une demande…
> ...



Je peux te trouver ça je pense, faut que je fouille un peu et que je teste...


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je peux te trouver ça je pense, faut que je fouille un peu et que je teste...


----------



## Lapin85 (3 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

M'étant enfin remis dans la réparation de mon PowerBook 1400 je riposte cette demande de 2018...
je cherche un lecteur de CD pour un PowerBook 1400, (Vendée) quelqu'un aurait-il cet oiseau rare ?
Merci.
Et je rajoute, que je cherche aussi une alimentation pour ce même PowerBook, l'actuelle étant un peu trop "bricolée" à mon gout...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lapin85 (4 Mars 2020)

Oups ! Je n'avais pas vu la règle n° 2 !
Désolé.


----------



## Polop30 (10 Mars 2020)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je donne des disques dur internes IDE
> 2 * 40Go
> ...


Bonjour,
je cherche un disque dur pour Mac Portable SCSI (voir photo jointe) Avez vous encore un DD 40Mo ?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2020)

Ça, ça devient dur à trouver. j'en avais un, mais déjà donné.

Une piste possible : 





						SCSI Drives | Innovative Disk Storage Solutions
					

Red Rock Technologies specializes in supporting legacy SCSI systems that use SCSI hard drives, SCSI SSDs (solid state drives), SCSI floppies, SCSI magneto optical (MO) drives and SCSI PC cards that are obsolete and cannot be replaced. We have proprietary FPGA based technology that we developed...




					www.redrocktech.com
				




Une autre piste :


			Amazon.fr : Disque Dur Scsi


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2020)

Encore faut-il pourvoir l'acheter quelque part ....


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

7 Macintosh pour pièces, 4 écrans cathodiques 2 Macintosh 14 et un 17 des claviers et souris cdrom externe etc

1989 SE 1/40  sans écran ni disque dur
1990 IIsi 
1990 IIfx 
1992 IIvx 
1994 Power 7100/66av 
1994 Power 8100/80 Tour 
1995 Power 7100/80


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> 7 Macintosh pour pièces, 4 écrans cathodiques 2 Macintosh 14 et un 17 des claviers et souris cdrom externe etc
> 
> 1989 SE 1/40 sans écran ni disque dur
> 1990 IIsi
> ...



Hello,

Aucun de fonctionne ?

Je serai intéressé par un IIsi ou fx ou vx


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Aucun de fonctionne ?
> 
> Je serai intéressé par un IIsi ou fx ou vx



Le IIfx c'est une belle (grosse) bête ;-)
Si c'est une version 100% tantale, c'est bien, pas de condos à changer.
Par contre IIsi et IIvx c'est à faire absolument.


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Oui le IIfx me tente après a voir l’état


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

J'ai récupéré ce lot hier après-midi (ça partait à la benne).
Ce matin j'ai essayé de tous les brancher sauf le SE,  aucun n'a démarré.
J'imagine que tu es vers Limoges ?

Il doit y avoir pas mal de pièces à récupérer (mémoire disque dur carte graphiques lecteurs).


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Poitiers,

Je te prendrais bien les II mais en ce moment pour un envoi, on oublie.


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> J'ai récupéré ce lot hier après-midi (ça partait à la benne).


Tu aurais une photo de l’ensemble ?


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

Ok


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)




----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)




----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Je te réserverai bien les 3 Macintosh II, tu pense qu’il y encore les composants dedans on dirait que sur les autres il manque pas mal de pièce.


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

J'ai ouvert quand même les capots avant de les brancher (prudence, on sait jamais !), je pense qu'il y avait tout à part le lecteur cd de la tour. La tour avait 2 disques durs, tous avaient la sortie graphique sauf le très gros en bas *IIfx *mais je pense que ça fonctionnait autrement peut-être.


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

J'ai aussi découvert un petit carton avec deux cartes qui sont quasi identiques les deux avec un port réseau mais l'autre en plus avec un port qui a l'air d'un port graphique.


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> J'ai ouvert quand même les capots avant de les brancher (prudence, on sait jamais !), je pense qu'il y avait tout à part le lecteur cd de la tour. La tour avait 2 disques durs ADVERTISEMENT , tous avaient la sortie graphique sauf le très gros en bas *IIfx *mais je pense que ça fonctionnait autrement peut-être.


Tu peut me garder de côté le Macintosh IIsi avec le clavier qu’on voit dans le carton  ?


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)




----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Le boîtier à côté du clavier, on dirait un disque dur externe ?


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

Je crois bien que c'est le clavier du SE car je le vois sur cette photo.


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Le boîtier à côté du clavier, on dirait un disque dur externe ?


Oui mais il n'a pas de disque dedans, je pensais plutôt à un lecteur de cdrom car j'en ai un en sus.


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Je crois bien que c'est le clavier du SE car je le vois sur cette photo.


Oui un clavier avec une prise ADB auquel on peut le brancher sur pas mal de Macintosh.
Tu peut me le réserver avec le Macintosh IIsi ?


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

Deux prises ADB, une de chaque côté.


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Oui une pour brancher la souris et l’autre avec une rallonge en tortillon pour brancher à l’ordinateur.


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Le powerPC en dessous de la tour c’est le 7100/80 ?


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 158707
> Voir la pièce jointe 158709
> Voir la pièce jointe 158711
> Voir la pièce jointe 158713


C'est 2 cartes réseau, la première avec un port RJ45 et la deuxième idem avec en plus un port réseau AUI.


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

Ok merci pour l'explication.


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

Celui qui n'a pas de lecteur cdrom c’est le 7100/80.


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2020)

Tu as quelques photos de l'intérieur du IIfx ?


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

Je viens de vendre le IIfx à l'instant. J'avais mis en parallèle des annonces l'idée étant de me débarasser 
rapidement de tout mais je ne voulais pas que ça finisse à la benne.


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu as quelques photos de l'intérieur du IIfx ?


Guy, tu en as un comme ça ? Car si il est possible de le remettre en route, il faut un connaisseur comme toi


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

réservé pour Woz 

IIsi
powerpc 7100/80 et le clavier

... mais j'ai d'autres claviers Apple.


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> réservé pour Woz
> 
> IIsi
> powerpc 7100/80 et le clavier


Le 7100/66


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

En plus ou à la place ?


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> En plus ou à la place ?


A la place


----------



## gpbonneau (17 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Guy, tu en as un comme ça ? Car si il est possible de le remettre en route, il faut un connaisseur comme toi



J'en ai 2 ;-) Si les piles n'ont pas coulées (il y en a 2) et si c'est une version 100% tantale, c'est facile à remettre en route.


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

On apprends des trucs en route, j'aime bien ! https://forums.macg.co/threads/mac-iifx-tantale.1298415/


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'en ai 2 ;-) Si les piles n'ont pas coulées (il y en a 2) et si c'est une version 100% tantale, c'est facile à remettre en route.


Oui je suis allé sur ton site, je me sui douté que tu l’aurais bien !


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

Changement pour  Woz réservé 


en moins IIsi
powerpc 7100/80 et le clavier
en plus powerpc 7100/66
Dond le IIsi est à nouveau dispo


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

Donc il reste :

1989 SE 1/40  sans écran ni disque dur
1990 IIsi
1990 IIfx
1992 IIvx
1994 Power 8100/80 Tour

4 écrans cathodiques 2 Macintosh 14 et un 17 des claviers et souris cdrom externe etc


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu as quelques photos de l'intérieur du IIfx ?


Je peux faire ça demain pour satisfaire ta tantale curiosité !


----------



## woz86 (17 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Changement pour Woz réservé
> 
> 
> en moins IIsi
> ...



Non pas de changement, je prend toujours le IIsi


----------



## Marold (17 Mars 2020)

Donc MAJ il reste :

1989 SE 1/40  sans écran ni disque dur
1990 IIfx
1992 IIvx
1994 Power 8100/80 Tour

4 écrans cathodiques 2 Macintosh 14 et un 17 des claviers et souris cdrom externe etc


----------



## Anthony (18 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Donc MAJ il reste :
> 
> 1989 SE 1/40  sans écran ni disque dur
> 1990 IIfx
> ...



Si le IIfx et le SE trainent, recontacte-moi à la fin du confinement, qu'on organise quelque chose, si tu veux bien.


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)

Le llfx est normalement vendu, j'ai fait une erreur en le remettant dans la liste, le SE dispo.

La tour Power normalement vendue.


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)

Il ne reste que le 1992 IIvx


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2020)

Finalement ça part vite. Et les restrictions de déplacement ?


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)

Les "nominés" vont simplement attendre la fin du mois. ;-)


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Les "nominés" vont simplement attendre la fin du mois. ;-)


La fin du mois… mais de quel mois parles-tu ? J'espère que tu peux stocker jusqu'à fin avril


----------



## woz86 (18 Mars 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Finalement ça part vite. Et les restrictions de déplacement ?


Déjà Mondial Relay ne livre plus jusqu’au 15 avril.
De toutes façon beaucoup de vente par exemple sur lbc vont être bloqués à cause de ça.


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)

On va faire avec !


----------



## Anthony (18 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Le llfx est normalement vendu, j'ai fait une erreur en le remettant dans la liste, le SE dispo.
> 
> La tour Power normalement vendue.



Pas de problème, la coque du SE m'intéresse toujours. On revoit ça quand les livraisons reprennent.


----------



## woz86 (18 Mars 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Pas de problème, la coque du SE m'intéresse toujours.


Tu veux en faire un objet de décoration ou tu as ce qu’il faut pour le refaire ?


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)

Oui ça m'intéresse aussi !


----------



## Anthony (18 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu veux en faire un objet de décoration ou tu as ce qu’il faut pour le refaire ?



J'ai les deux options, à vrai dire, soit le refaire à neuf (mais j'ai déjà un SE/30), soit m'en servir pour un projet que j'ai en réserve depuis longtemps (auquel cas je tiens à disposition les pièces détachées).


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)

Tu veux y mettre un émulateur genre raspberry ? Tu as quoi comme pièces détachées ?
J'avais aussi pensé à une dalle de eeepc et sa carte mère ...

llvx et Tout Power vendus ainsi que les deux écrans 14 pouces. Il ne me reste plus que le 17 pouces Macintosh.


----------



## woz86 (18 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Tu veux y mettre un émulateur genre raspberry


J’ai eu cette idée un peu tardivement (a midi), de vider l’intérieur, trouvé un petit écran lcd et y mettre un Raspberry à l’intérieur.


----------



## Anthony (18 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Tu veux y mettre un émulateur genre raspberry ? Tu as quoi comme pièces détachées ?



Ça fait partie des possibilités, j'ai un écran qui fait pile les bonnes dimensions, et j'ai accès à une imprimante 3D pour organiser l'intérieur et réutiliser au maximum les ouvertures existantes. Ça pourrait faire une chouette machine _retrogaming_, pour un dossier sur MacG.


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)

Encore mieux un vieux macmini dedans !



			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1764971596.htm/


----------



## Anthony (18 Mars 2020)

Ça fait du bruit, un Mac mini


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)

Le bruit du ventilo on peut,peut-être, remplacer le ventilo par un moins bruyant ?
Le bruit du disque dur  ? A remplacer par un ssd 120 largement suffisant pour 20 Euros.

Se dispenser de remettre le graveur (qui s'en sert de nos jours ?) et le couvercle.


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)

_*j'ai un écran qui fait pile les bonnes dimensions*_


Un 9 pouces ? T'as trouvé ça où ?


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)

J'avais pensé aussi à ce genre de donneur d'organe https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1763684072.htm/


----------



## woz86 (18 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> J'avais pensé aussi à ce genre de donneur d'organe https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1763684072.htm/


Du Windows dans un Macintosh, sacrilège


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)

Hackintoshisation ?


----------



## woz86 (18 Mars 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Hackintoshisation ?


Jamais de cela dans ma collection


----------



## Marold (18 Mars 2020)




----------



## woz86 (18 Mars 2020)

J’ai déjà lu un article dans le magazine icreate sur le sujet, mais ce n’est pas quelques chose qui m’attire.
Après c’est vrai que avec MacOS, par exemple il y a des logiciels que l’on ne peut pas utiliser avec, moi qui travaille dans l’industrie, les logiciels de FAO et CFAO ne sont pas compatible.


----------



## Marold (19 Mars 2020)

J'ai démonté et nettoyé le SE et par curiosité j'y ai posé mon Mac mini histoire de voir si ça pouvait le faire.
J'ai fait des photos pour montrer aussi l'état de la carte-mère qui a bien morflé avec la pile qui a pourri.

Dans les premières photos, mes premières recherche pour trouver un tube cathodique et celle d'un SE fonctionnel dont j'ai apparemment la souris.









						Macintosh SE 1/40
					

79 new items added to shared album




					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> c’est vrai que avec MacOS, par exemple il y a des logiciels que l’on ne peut pas utiliser avec, moi qui travaille dans l’industrie, les logiciels de FAO et CFAO ne sont pas compatible.



Oui, mais comme depuis 2006, les Mac peuvent aussi faire tourner Windows …

Bon, cela dit, j'ai un lot de disques internes en état qui m'encombre (des SATA et des PATA, des 3,5' et des 2,5'), je vais profiter du confinement pour faire un inventaire, et reviendrais poster ici. J'ai aussi un boîtier SCSI qui peut recevoir un disque ou un lecteur optique (format 5,25', mais en bricolant un peu, on peut y adapter un disque 3,5').


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2020)

Bon, alors, voilà, inventaire fait, 10 disques en tout, 5 de 3,5' et 5 de 2,5' :

*1) les 3,5 pouces :*
1 disque pATA (IDE) de 60 Go épaisseur 24mm
2 disques sATA de 250 Go, un épaisseur 24mm et un en 18mm
1 disque sATA de 320 Go épaisseur 18mm
1 disque sATA de 500 Go épaisseur 24mm

2*) les 2,5 pouces (tous pATA (IDE) :
a)* épaisseur 12,5mm, empatement fixations 38mm (PowerBook IDE jusqu'au tout premier G3, celui avant le Wallstreet, montent aussi jusqu'au Wallstreet/PDQ* et **)
1 disque de 500 Mo
2 disques de 750 Mo
*b)* épaisseur 12,5mm empattement fixations 76mm (du Wallstreet jusqu'au Pismo* et **)
1 disque de 2 Go
*c)* épaisseur 9,5mm empattement fixations 76mm (du Wallstreet jusqu'aux derniers powerBook et iBook* et **)
1 disque de 3 Go
1 disque de 20 Go

(*) compatibilité au niveau des fixations uniquement, un disque de 500 ou 750 Mo dans un Pismo ne serait évidemment pas raisonnable
(**) du Wallstreet au Pismo, ces PowerBook acceptent  les deux épaisseurs, et le Wallstreet/PDQ accepte les deux empattements de fixations. À noter que sur des powerbook plus anciens, il reste possible d'adapter des disques récents, mais ça nécessite du bricolage (empattement et épaisseur différents. Par contre, les vieux disques sur les PowerBook/iBook récents, ça ne passe pas).

Comme d'hab, MP pour ceux qui sont intéressés. Je rappelle que je ne vends rien, seuls les frais d'expédition sont à la charge des demandeurs.


----------



## woz86 (20 Mars 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> épaisseur 9,5mm empattement fixations 76mm (du Wallstreet jusqu'aux derniers powerBook et iBook*)
> 1 disque de 3 Go
> 1 disque de 20 Go


Je te prend le 20 Go pour mon Wallstreet au cas où.


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2020)

MP envoyé


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2020)

Salut à tous, j'ai quelques clavier HS, mais qui pourraient être utiles pour pièces :

M7803 complètement démonté, il manque la carte avec les ports USB et certainement quelques vis
A1048 avec des touches qui ne fonctionnent plus
A1243 idem
Macally (IKEYSLIM) idem

Comme d'hab, contact en MP. 
Envoi du paquet affranchi à votre adresse…


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, voilà, inventaire fait, 10 disques en tout, 5 de 3,5' et 5 de 2,5' :
> 
> *1) les 3,5 pouces :*
> 1 disque pATA (IDE) de 60 Go épaisseur 24mm réservé invité
> ...


Mise à jour


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, voilà, inventaire fait, 10 disques en tout, 5 de 3,5' et 5 de 2,5' :
> 
> *1) les 3,5 pouces :*
> 1 disque pATA (IDE) de 60 Go épaisseur 24mm réservé invité
> ...



Mise à jour 2


----------



## woz86 (24 Mars 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Ça fait partie des possibilités, j'ai un écran qui fait pile les bonnes dimensions, et j'ai accès à une imprimante 3D pour organiser l'intérieur et réutiliser au maximum les ouvertures existantes. Ça pourrait faire une chouette machine _retrogaming_, pour un dossier sur MacG.


J’ai vu cela sur un post Twitter dans mes liens :


----------



## Anthony (24 Mars 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai vu cela sur un post Twitter dans mes liens :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 160409



C'est un peu la même idée, mais sans les bordures disgracieuses, et avec un bon coup de Retrobrite


----------



## Marold (25 Mars 2020)

Je l'ai nettoyé  ...


----------



## woz86 (25 Mars 2020)

Propre 
Je pense que je vais me lancer à trouver une coque vide d’un SE, j’ai un petit projet en tête...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2020)

À noter : pour les Mac compacts noir et blanc, à l'époque on pouvait gratuitement changer un écran HS, car le tube était le même que celui du minitel, donc, un échange standard sur les deux appareils, et on rapportait aux fins d'échange le minitel à la poste !


----------



## Marold (25 Mars 2020)

Très bonne idée, sur leboncoin tu en as des tonnes à vendre pour 10 Euros, plusieurs marques.


----------



## Fi91 (25 Mars 2020)

Je crois qu’on a tous eu la même idée quand on voit une coque vide  j’ai la mienne mais je n’ai pas encore eu le temps de me lancer dans le projet


----------



## Marold (11 Mai 2020)

Anthony ?   Wouou déconfinement fini alors le SE on fait comment ?


----------



## Invité (11 Mai 2020)

J'ai eu le nez creux pour ma demande à Pascal, encore un disque IDE qui vient de lâcher…

Avec ce confinement, je sollicite beaucoup plus les vieux (ordis   ).

Bilan 3 disques SCSI et un IDE victimes de cette épidémie !


----------



## Rob_93 (11 Mai 2020)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai eu le nez creux pour ma demande à Pascal, encore un disque IDE qui vient de lâcher…
> 
> Avec ce confinement, je sollicite beaucoup plus les vieux (ordis   ).
> 
> Bilan 3 disques SCSI et un IDE victimes de cette épidémie !


Seulement 3, petit joueur   J'en ai eu 5! Celui de mon Performa 450, celui d'un de mes IIsi, celui d'un de mes Classic, celui de mon IIci et celui de mon LC II. J'ai tout essayé pour les sauver! RIP
Note: Se sont tous des disques dur Quantum!


----------



## Invité (11 Mai 2020)

Marrant,
Classic II, LC et (StarMax aujourd'hui).
Quantum pour tout le monde…

C'est une mode…


----------



## Rob_93 (11 Mai 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Marrant,
> Classic II, LC et (StarMax aujourd'hui).
> Quantum pour tout le monde…
> 
> C'est une mode…


j'oubliais, mon Power Macintosh 5500/275 a un disque particulier, quand je le démarre, icône du point d'interrogation, mais si je lui donne une petite tape à l’endroit du disque et que je redémarre, le disque dur fonctionne très bien! Je pense qu'il ne va pas tarder à rendre l’âme... Un de plus ou de moins, on est plus à ça prêt!
Quantum évidement!


----------



## Anthony (12 Mai 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Anthony ?   Wouou déconfinement fini alors le SE on fait comment ?



Mondial Relay ? Passe en MP pour régler les détails, c'est peut-être plus simple.


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2020)

Tous fan de Code Quantum on dirait !


----------



## Marold (14 Mai 2020)

Je remets le llsi dans les dons vu que l'acheteur ne réagit plus. Je l'ai déjà reproposé à Woz qui n'est plus intéressé.


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Mai 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Je remets le llsi dans les dons vu que l'acheteur ne réagit plus. Je l'ai déjà reproposé à Woz qui n'est plus intéressé.


Je pourrais être intéressé


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Mai 2020)

Dans quel état est-il?


----------



## Marold (14 Mai 2020)

J'avais essayé de le démarrer et rien ne s'était passé. 


			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1781130624.htm/


----------



## Rob_93 (14 Mai 2020)

Marold a dit:


> J'avais essayé de le démarrer et rien ne s'était passé.
> 
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1781130624.htm/


Je vous contacte en MP


----------



## Marold (14 Mai 2020)

On voit que la pile a coulé, pas de disque dur et 4 barrettes de mémoires en place dessous.





						Toile Libre | Hébergement d'images
					






					pix.toile-libre.org
				









						Toile Libre | Hébergement d'images
					






					pix.toile-libre.org


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2020)

J'ai un "Matsushita UJ-815-C" à donner.
Je suppose qu'il fonctionne, mais c'est sans garantie. Cela dit, je ne vois pas trop pourquoi je l'aurais gardé !
Comme d'hab, un petit mot en citant le post et un MP.


----------



## Marold (19 Mai 2020)

J'aurais pensé que ne serait-ce pour les mémoire quelqu'un l'aurait pris. Je vais être contraint de le jeter.


----------



## Big Ben (19 Mai 2020)

Marold a dit:


> J'aurais pensé que ne serait-ce pour les mémoire quelqu'un l'aurait pris. Je vais être contraint de le jeter.



Je pense que les mémoires sont HS, vu l’état du support nubus c’est quasiment sûr la carte nubus et la mémoire on pris.

Peut-être que le riser PDS/nubus est intact lui peut être assez facilement vendu sur la baie.

Le lecteur de disquette idem peut-être sauf. Le boîtier peut dépanner quelqu’un éventuellement.

La carte mère, l’alimentation et certainement la carte nubus sont bonnes pour la benne.

Le reste devrait partir sur la baie mais difficilement ici. Peut-être le lecteur de disquette si il est ok, y’a des demandes de temps en temps.

Après difficile de dire exactement sur les photos on ne voit pas grand chose avec le support nubus et l’alimentation en place.


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Mai 2020)

Marold a dit:


> J'aurais pensé que ne serait-ce pour les mémoire quelqu'un l'aurait pris. Je vais être contraint de le jeter.



Le problème avec les piles qui coulent sur les cartes mère, c'est qu'on voit bien les dégâts directs lié à l'acide qui a coulé de la batterie, mais pas facilement ceux, plus important encore, provoqué par les gaz acides dégagé par la batterie.

Au fil du temps, j'ai récupéré plusieurs machines dans le même état.
Un IIsi avec le riser qui semblait intact mais qui ne fonctionnait plus, un Classic au châssis complètement rouillé pourtant sans contact avec la batterie, un Classic II moins atteint, mais après changement de la CM, impossible de stabiliser l'image, etc...

C'est compliqué de réparer une machine dans cet état, et ré-utiliser les éléments idem... et pour retrouver CM, riser, alim, etc... pour la réparer, pas évident.


----------



## Rob_93 (19 Mai 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le problème avec les piles qui coulent sur les cartes mère, c'est qu'on voit bien les dégâts directs lié à l'acide qui a coulé de la batterie, mais pas facilement ceux, plus important encore, provoqué par les gaz acides dégagé par la batterie.
> 
> Au fil du temps, j'ai récupéré plusieurs machines dans le même état.
> Un IIsi avec le riser qui semblait intact mais qui ne fonctionnait plus, un Classic au châssis complètement rouillé pourtant sans contact avec la batterie, un Classic II moins atteint, mais après changement de la CM, impossible de stabiliser l'image, etc...
> ...


J'ai une question, comment avez vous fait pour enlever la rouille du Macintosh Classic? J'ai le même problème


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Mai 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> J'ai une question, comment avez vous fait pour enlever la rouille du Macintosh Classic? J'ai le même problème



Le châssis du Classic était complètement rouillé... vu que le reste était pas mieux, j'ai gardé quelques plastiques et le reste à la poubelle.

Sinon, quand c'est un peu oxydé, c'est du métal galvanisé à chaud (en bain), un coup de papier de verre pour retirer la rouille et un coup de bombe de galvanisant à froid ;-)








						Protection anti-corrosion - aérosol 400 ml - Galva Plus ultra brillant KF sur Bricozor
					

Achetez votre Protection anti-corrosion - aérosol 400 ml - Galva Plus ultra brillant KF au meilleur prix sur Bricozor. - Satisfait ou Remboursé - Paiement 100 % Sécurisé ✓ Livraison rapide !




					www.bricozor.com


----------



## Rob_93 (19 Mai 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le châssis du Classic était complètement rouillé... vu que le reste était pas mieux, j'ai gardé quelques plastiques et le reste à la poubelle.
> 
> Sinon, quand c'est un peu oxydé, c'est du métal galvanisé à chaud (en bain), un coup de papier de verre pour retirer la rouille et un coup de bombe de galvanisant à froid ;-)
> 
> ...


Merci pour l'astuce


----------



## Fi91 (21 Mai 2020)

J’ai eu un Macintosh Classic qui a rouillé suite à une pile qui a coulé. On va dire que la chance que j’ai eue c’est que c’est seulement la carte mère qui était morte tout le reste fonctionne. J’ai trouvé une carte mère et le tour est joué.
La rouille je l’ai  traitée avec un produit et j’ai repeins


----------



## Leira (28 Mai 2020)

Bonjour
J'ai un mac G3 (sans clavier ni souris) à donner et un mac SE 40 (boosté à l'époque à 4Mo de mémoire vive !)
Je suis près d'Orléans. cela intéresse t-il quelqu'un ?


----------



## Rob_93 (28 Mai 2020)

Leira a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai un mac G3 (sans clavier ni souris) à donner et un mac SE 40 (boosté à l'époque à 4Mo de mémoire vive !)
> Je suis près d'Orléans. cela intéresse t-il quelqu'un ?


Je suis intéressé par votre Macintosh SE/40, vous faites un envoi?


----------



## Lapin85 (28 Mai 2020)

Leira a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai un mac G3 (sans clavier ni souris) à donner et un mac SE 40 (boosté à l'époque à 4Mo de mémoire vive !)
> Je suis près d'Orléans. cela intéresse t-il quelqu'un ?


Bonjour,
Je suis intéressé aussi par le SE. Il y a t'il la possibilité d'un envoi ? (A mes frais bien sûr ! )


----------



## Leira (28 Mai 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Je suis intéressé par votre Macintosh SE/40, vous faites un envoi?


("Bonjour", "svp" ça mange pas de pain) 
Oui, je peux faire un envoi – si vous le prenez à vos frais – mais n'ai plus la boîte d'origine. Je peux l'envoyer via Mondial relais par exemple… il faut que je le pèse pour connaître les frais d'envois.


----------



## Lapin85 (28 Mai 2020)

Leira a dit:


> ("Bonjour", "svp" ça mange pas de pain)
> Oui, je peux faire un envoi – si vous le prenez à vos frais – mais n'ai plus la boîte d'origine. Je peux l'envoyer via Mondial relais par exemple… il faut que je le pèse pour connaître les frais d'envois.


Désolé oui effectivement le SVP et le merci sont passés à la trappe... Avec toutes mes excuses.


----------



## Rob_93 (28 Mai 2020)

Leira a dit:


> ("Bonjour", "svp" ça mange pas de pain)
> Oui, je peux faire un envoi – si vous le prenez à vos frais – mais n'ai plus la boîte d'origine. Je peux l'envoyer via Mondial relais par exemple… il faut que je le pèse pour connaître les frais d'envois.


Je paie évidement les frais de ports, pour la suite je vous propose d'en discuter en MP  PS: Veuillez m'excusez d'avoir oublier les formules de politesses. Bien cordialement


----------



## woz86 (28 Mai 2020)

Bonjour @Leira, le mac G3 c’est celui de la photo, la tour ?
Car je serai intéressé.
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2020)

Hello tout le monde, je suis à la recherche d'un écran ou d'une dalle de PowerBook 520, il est arrivé quelque chose à l'écran du mien pendant une longue période d'inactivité, il fonctionne toujours, mais on dirait qu'il a été "solarisé" au centre, ce qui rend l'image très difficilement lisible dans cette zone. Voilà ce que ça donne :


----------



## Invité (28 Mai 2020)

En plus il a les pieds au plafond !


----------



## Leira (28 Mai 2020)

Etes-vous aussi intéressé par des disquettes ?  J'ai des disquettes d'install + guides papier pour Hypercard, hypertalk
ainsi que diverses disquettes de jeux et/ou logiciels ou utilitaires de l'époque… 
Le mac SE fonctionne et je laisse l'installation avec les logiciels dedans. Dites moi ce que je dois peser svp, et quel mondial relais vous choisissez. Merci


----------



## Leira (28 Mai 2020)

J'ai aussi un mac Centris 650 à donner avec CD d'install et guide utilisateurs.


----------



## Rob_93 (28 Mai 2020)

Leira a dit:


> J'ai aussi un mac Centris 650 à donner avec CD d'install et guide utilisateurs.


Je suis également intéressé par votre Macintosh Centris, les disquettes aussi m'intéressent, mais seulement celle pour logiciels ou système Apple. Je paye évidemment tous les frais de port. Cordialement


----------



## woz86 (28 Mai 2020)

Leira a dit:


> Etes-vous aussi intéressé par des disquettes ? J'ai des disquettes d'install + guides papier pour Hypercard, hypertalk
> ainsi que diverses disquettes de jeux et/ou logiciels ou utilitaires de l'époque…


Je suis preneur aussi


----------



## Marold (29 Mai 2020)

Le 14 Mai 2020 je proposais un llsi dans les dons, je l'ai vendu hier donc il ne me reste plus que l'écran 17 pouces à donner et des souris. 
Anthony a récupéré mon SE.


----------



## woz86 (29 Mai 2020)

Tu aurais une photo de l’écran et il fonctionne ?


----------



## Marold (29 Mai 2020)

Il y était dans mes photos.


----------



## Marold (29 Mai 2020)

(page 36)


----------



## Marold (29 Mai 2020)

J'ignore s'il fonctionne. (Je n'ai pas de quoi le tester, mais aucune raison qu'il ne marche pas). Il y a un morceau de plastique cassé dessus.


----------



## Marold (29 Mai 2020)

https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/1789124690.htm/


----------



## woz86 (29 Mai 2020)

Pas graves, merci quand même !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2020)

Invité a dit:


> En plus il a les pieds au plafond !



Lapin qu'on prie ?


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde, je suis à la recherche d'un écran ou d'une dalle de PowerBook 520, il est arrivé quelque chose à l'écran du mien pendant une longue période d'inactivité, il fonctionne toujours, mais on dirait qu'il a été "solarisé" au centre, ce qui rend l'image très difficilement lisible dans cette zone. Voilà ce que ça donne :



C'est une dalle FSTN Sharp LM64P858 sur le 520.
J'en ai une dans mon bazar qui fonctionnait bien la dernière fois que j'ai cannibalisé un vieux 520 cassé de partout.
Si tu veux essayer... je te la met dans un carton via la Poste ou MondialRealy.
Suite en MP ?


----------



## Invité (29 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Lapin qu'on prie ?


La photo est à l'envers


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2020)

Invité a dit:


> La photo est à l'envers



??? Tu es sûr que tu n'es pas en train de faire les pieds au mur, là, parce que chez moi, et quel que soit l'ordi avec lequel je la regarde, elle est à l'endroit !


----------



## Invité (29 Mai 2020)

Garanti sans bidouille style Photoshop…







T'as peut être édité la photo et j'ai pas vidé les caches ?


----------



## dandu (30 Mai 2020)

Ca dépend du navigateur 

La photo est bien à l'envers à la base mais la majorité des logiciels corrigent en fonction de l'EXIF (c'est indiqué quand on la télécharge)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2020)

Non, je n'ai pas édité mon post, ce qui me surprend, c'est que si je le regarde depuis un autre de mas Mac, elle parait toujours à l'endroit (j'ai posté depuis mon MBP, mais que je la regarde depuis le MBA ou le Mac Mini, c'est pareil, elle apparait à l'endroit. Encore une farce de l'iPhone Xs (avec lequel j'ai pris la photo), je suppose.


----------



## dandu (31 Mai 2020)

Y a pas de farce, c'est normal 

Les capteurs sont fixes et les smartphones mettent un flag dans les EXIF pour indiquer l'orientation. Si jamais le navigateur (ou le soft) lit pas correctement le flag, c'est pas orienté dans le bon sens. Mais c'est vraiment rare un navigateur qui lit pas ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Y a pas de farce, c'est normal
> 
> Les capteurs sont fixes et les smartphones mettent un flag dans les EXIF pour indiquer l'orientation. Si jamais le navigateur (ou le soft) lit pas correctement le flag, c'est pas orienté dans le bon sens. Mais c'est vraiment rare un navigateur qui lit pas ça.



C'est ce à quoi je pensais en parlant de farce ! Il doit surfer avec un Mac II sous système 7.5, avec Internet Explorer 5 !


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est ce à quoi je pensais en parlant de farce ! Il doit surfer avec un Mac II sous système 7.5, avec Internet Explorer 5 !


Pas loin…


----------



## Lapin85 (1 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, je suis toujours à la recherche d’un lecteur de cd pour PowerBook 1400, si quelqu’un voit passer cet oiseau rare je suis preneur !
Merci d’avance


----------



## Invité (1 Juin 2020)

Lapin85 a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis toujours à la recherche d’un lecteur de cd pour PowerBook 1400, si quelqu’un voit passer cet oiseau rare je suis preneur !
> Merci d’avance


C'est tiroir ou slot-sloading ?
Moi, j'ai celui-là :            #788


----------



## Lapin85 (1 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> C'est tiroir ou slot-sloading ?
> Moi, j'ai celui-là :            #788


C’est un tiroir , si je me souviens bien c’est Teac ...


----------



## Lapin85 (1 Juin 2020)

Lapin85 a dit:


> C’est un tiroir , si je me souviens bien c’est Teac ...


Et ce n’est qu’un lecteur, la gravure n’existait pas encore sur les PowerBook


----------



## Invité (2 Juin 2020)

Bon, ben faut attendre quelqu'un qui a le bon lecteur…


----------



## Lapin85 (2 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, ben faut attendre quelqu'un qui a le bon lecteur…


Et oui !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2020)

Pas facile, j'ai mis trois ans avant de trouver le mien !


----------



## Invité (2 Juin 2020)

Ca m'ennuie de dire que j'en ai jeté un…


----------



## Lapin85 (3 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Ca m'ennuie de dire que j'en ai jeté un…


Ça m'ennuie aussi !


----------



## Rob_93 (3 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, je recherche un Seagate ST-225 N ou un MiniScribe 8425SA pour mon disque dur externe Apple 20SC hard disk, si quelqu'un en possède un et n'en a aucune utilité je suis intéressé.
Merci d'avance


----------



## woz86 (3 Juin 2020)

Marold a dit:


> Le 14 Mai 2020 je proposais un llsi dans les dons, je l'ai vendu hier donc il ne me reste plus que l'écran 17 pouces à donner et des souris.
> Anthony a récupéré mon SE.


Bon un des PowerPC vient de revivre aujourd’hui après quelques pièces prises sur son frère.





Celui-ci va maintenant avoir droit à un bon nettoyage et le second, des pièces vont servir de stock et le reste à la poubelle.


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2020)

S'il faut qu'on devine de quel PPC il s'agit, je donne ma langue au chat…


----------



## claude72 (3 Juin 2020)

7100 ?


----------



## woz86 (3 Juin 2020)

Un PPC 7100/80


----------



## Big Ben (3 Juin 2020)

Mais elles sont dans quel état les pièces pour la poubelle


----------



## Invité (3 Juin 2020)

claude72 a dit:


> 7100 ?


Tricheur !!!


----------



## claude72 (3 Juin 2020)

D'abord j'avais pensé à un 8100 à cause de PPC + NuBus + grosse prise vidéo avec câble spécial + le petit zigouigoui en plastique pour les 2 boutons en façade…
Et puis 4 emplacements mémoire RAM ça m'a parut un peu léger pour le 8100 et je me suis dit que le zigouigoui à boutons n'est peut-être pas spécifique au boîtier "tour" du 8100…
Alors je suis allé vérifier sur LowEndMac (c'est là que j'ai un peu triché ) et effectivement le 8100 a 8 slots de ram, alors que le 7100 n'en a que 4… et donc c'est un 7100 et j'ai édité mon message.


----------



## woz86 (4 Juin 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Mais elles sont dans quel état les pièces pour la poubelle


Ce qui va à la poubelle, c’est le châssis métallique qui a rouillé en dessous, le lecteur de disquette auquel il manque des éléments.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde, je suis à la recherche d'un écran ou d'une dalle de PowerBook 520, il est arrivé quelque chose à l'écran du mien pendant une longue période d'inactivité, il fonctionne toujours, mais on dirait qu'il a été "solarisé" au centre, ce qui rend l'image très difficilement lisible dans cette zone. Voilà ce que ça donne :



Bon, la dalle que GPBonneau m'a envoyé (un grand merci à lui) est arrivée ce matin, donc une séance de bricolage vient d'être programmée pour après le WE.


----------



## Invité (5 Juin 2020)

J'espère que tu arriveras à retourner cette pauvre bête…


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2020)

Bon, finalement, changement de dalle opéré cet après midi (Mme était fatiguée -> sieste), après environ 30 mn de travail, mon 520 redémarrait équipé de sa nouvelle dalle : impeccable, encore merci à gpbonneau.

Photos dans la semaine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2020)

La photo :


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2020)

Joli !


----------



## Marold (9 Juin 2020)

woz je suis content que de la remise en route d'une de mes deux bécanes. C'était une bonne idée de ta part de prendre les deux pour faire banque d'organe. De mon côté je cherche une vitre d'imac 21,5 de mi 2011 ...

C'est donc le 7100/66 qui a donné ses organes au 7100/80.


----------



## woz86 (9 Juin 2020)

Marold a dit:


> C'est donc le 7100/66 qui a donné ses organes au 7100/80.


Tout à fait, mais il n’a pas donné grand chose juste la nappe qui relie la carte mère au disque dur car celle du 7100/80 avait des fils dénudées.
Mais le 7100/66 n’a jamais voulu m’afficher quelques chose à l’écran.
Le disque dur tournait pourtant, après peut-être un souci avec le carte vidéo.
Alors je l’ai démonter et récupérer la carte mère ainsi que toutes les cartes, le disque dur, l’alimentation et la coque en plastique.
Le châssis métallique (rouillé en dessous), va finir à la déchèterie et le lecteur de disquette (je dois juste récupérer le système d’éjection dessus).
Demain je m’attaque au nettoyage complet du 7100/80 (nettoyage de la coque, démontage, nettoyage de la carte mère...).
Je posterai des photos avant-après et j’ai trouvé un joli écran lcd 15" Phillips de la même couleur quasiment que la coque pour mettre avec.


----------



## Marold (9 Juin 2020)

Super !


----------



## woz86 (10 Juin 2020)

Nettoyage terminé :  
Avant :




Apres :




L’intérieur avant :




L’intérieur après :




Le remontage avec le nettoyage de chaque pièces :




Et enfin le test pour contrôler si j’ai bien tout remis et en nettoyant que je n’ai pas fait de bêtises.




Pas trop mal pour mon premier démontage complet.

Le voici parti pour une seconde vie,
Il faudra juste que je change le système dessus, car c’est une version anglaise.


----------



## Rob_93 (10 Juin 2020)

C'est vraiment super de revoir cette machine fonctionner, j'adore vraiment ce style de boitier également utilise par le IIvx.


----------



## woz86 (10 Juin 2020)

J’ai réussi à lui trouver une place, avec le petit nouveau qui vient d’arriver aujourd’hui, le LC475.


----------



## Rob_93 (10 Juin 2020)

Super! Le LC 475 est vraiment une bonne machine plutôt robuste (si on exclut les condensateurs qui ont tendance a couler... ). J’espère que celui ci n'a pas trop souffert!


----------



## woz86 (10 Juin 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> J’espère que celui ci n'a pas trop souffert!


Non je l’ai ouvert, aucun soucis et j’ai une carte réseau dessus, dont le vendeur m’a fait cadeau.


----------



## Rob_93 (10 Juin 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Non je l’ai ouvert, aucun soucis et j’ai une carte réseau dessus, dont le vendeur m’a fait cadeau.


C'est sympas une carte réseaux, je pense en acquérir une prochainement pou mon Performa 450, car il y'a un trou, le cache est manquant. Puis si je peux le connecter a l'internet, c'est d'une pierre deux coups!


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2020)

Bah, l'Internet avec un 68K c'est plus que limité…
Mais ça ouvre des possibilité d'échanges plus rapides que l'AppleTalk avec d'autres ordis


----------



## Rob_93 (10 Juin 2020)

J'avais essayé d'aller sur l'internet avec mon G3 desktop beige, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je ne pouvais aller sur aucun site, un message d'erreur apparaissait a chaque fois (quelque chose du genre "ce site est inaccessible car une erreur http est survenu" il faut que je vérifie cela). je pouvais seulement faire des recherche dans la barre de recherche de Google


----------



## Invité (10 Juin 2020)

Presque tous les sites sont en "https" et plus 'http"
aucun navigateur de l'époque ne gère le "https"

Maintenant on a Classilla qui gère un max  pour les 68K

Pour un G3, c'est TenFourFox


----------



## Rob_93 (10 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Pour un G3, c'est TenFourFox


Merci


----------



## woz86 (22 Juin 2020)

Bon le deuxième PowerPC 7100 dont le châssis était rouillé devais partir à la benne, mais je me suis décidé à le bricoler et là miracle il est vivant.
Je l’avait déjà entièrement démonter et la semaine dernière j’ai passé la carte mère au lave vaisselle car elle avait vraiment une sale tête, après toute belle :




Ce matin j’ai tout remonter (la carte mère devait bien être sèche), j’ai mit de la pâte thermique sur le processeur.
J’ai nettoyé chaque pièces avant le remontage.




Une fois tout remis à ça place, je l’ai branché à un écran et j’ai démarrer.
Pas d’affichage comme lors des premiers essais quand je l’ai reçu.
Alors j’ai pris la carte vidéo de l’autre qui fonctionne et là impeccable.
J’ai remonté l’ancienne carte vidéo en dépoussiérant un peu et là un léger signe de vie, alors je l’ai démonter et nettoyer à l’alcool isopropylique, une fois sèche je la remonte et là TaDa ça fonctionne.




Le seul truc c’est que le disque dur bug il faudrait que j’en trouve un autre.

Les deux était destiné à la benne mais après un peu de temps à nettoyer et bricoler les voici de nouveau en vie.


----------



## Invité (22 Juin 2020)

C'est vrai que le lave vaisselle, un peu agressif à priori peut faire des miracles.

J'ai un MB (pas pro) 2009 noyé avec du Coca® en 2011 qui tourne toujours après que la carte mère et le clavier soient passés au lave vaisselle…


----------



## Big Ben (25 Juin 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> j’ai passé la carte mère au lave vaisselle



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]

S’il vous plaît arrêtez d’utiliser les laves vaisselle pour nettoyer autre chose que ma vaisselle.

Je passe sur le fait que vous mettez une carte bourrée de produits dangereux, et matériel non alimentaire, avec la présence de métaux lourds.

Vous exposez vos cartes à des résidus alimentaires, et de produits de nettoyage alimentaire et vous n’avez aucun moyen de contrôler le lavage.

À moins de disposer d’un lave vaisselle pro dédié à cet usage et des bons produits c’est une très très très mauvaise idée.

Privilégiez le nettoyage à la main avec du matériel antistatique (brosse, pinceau, etc...), brossez avec un liquide vaisselle neutre, ou de l’alcool isopropylique, rincer abondamment à l’eau chaude, et toujours terminer par un lavage à l’eau déminéralisée.
Laissez sécher dans un endroit sec.

Ne jamais laver les flybacks, les potentiomètres (on oublie souvent et j’espère pas avoir cramé les miens), haut parleurs etc.
Dessoudez et retirez les éléments sensibles en amont et si possible retirer tout les condensateurs que vous allez replacer.

Vous ne pourrez pas bien faire mieux sans équipement et produits professionnels. Je ne sais même pas si ça vaut le coup d’investir dans ces installations.

Bref arrêtez de mettre bêtement votre carte au lave-vaisselle c’est une mauvaise idée trop souvent rediffusée.


----------



## claude72 (25 Juin 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Bref arrêtez de mettre bêtement votre carte au lave-vaisselle c’est une mauvaise idée trop souvent rediffusée.


Moi j'utilisais un Kärcher… avec de l'eau chaude : ça fonctionne bien aussi, mais il ne faut mettre trop de pression (ou ne pas trop approcher la lance !). Ensuite un bon séchage à l'air comprimé (pas plus de 10 bars) en insistant bien dans les connecteurs et tous les endroits où de l'eau pourrait être restée, et la carte-mère est comme neuve ! (du moins en apparence…)


----------



## Invité (26 Juin 2020)

Je viens de refaire un MBA qui a pris du jus de fruits.
Simplement à l'alcool isopropylique. Fail après le nettoyage au pinceau à moyen terme. 
Après de nouvelles tentatives à la brosse à dents ça à l'air bien…


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Je viens de refaire un MBA qui a pris du jus de fruits.
> Simplement à l'alcool isopropylique. Fail après le nettoyage au pinceau à moyen terme.
> Après de nouvelles tentatives à la brosse à dents ça à l'air bien…



Idem il y a 15 jours, un MBA 13" 2013 d'une amie qui a eu la bonne idée de passer le sèche cheveux sur le clavier après la tasse de café  toutes les touches étaient gondolées , la moitié ne fonctionnait plus (trop déformées pour appuyer sur les contacts), et ventilo à fond, plus de charge...
Démontage CM et nettoyage à l'alcool isopropylique, remontage, c'est long mais tout marche.
Comme c'était pas pour moi, j'ai juste changer la nappe CM>circuit de charge (connecteur oxydé, pastille virée au rouge... mais avec un bon nettoyage ça marchait). Et j'ai remplacé les touches du clavier.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> toutes les touches étaient gondolées


Waou, il a quand fallu passer le sèche cheveux bien chaud, bien près des touches, pendant un temps certain, pour en arriver à déformer les touches


----------



## gpbonneau (27 Juin 2020)

C'est pas bien épais ces petites touches... ça doit se déformer assez facilement à la chaleur...


rien à voir avec les grosses touches de nos vieux Mac ;-)


----------



## woz86 (27 Juin 2020)

Oui, vu l’épaisseur et la chaleur d’un sèche cheveux avec un peu d’insistance ça se déforme


----------



## melaure (29 Juin 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> S’il vous plaît arrêtez d’utiliser les laves vaisselle pour nettoyer autre chose que *ma* vaisselle.



Je fais déjà tellement de vaisselle chez moi que j'ai pas trop envie d'avoir la tienne en plus !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> S’il vous plaît arrêtez d’utiliser les laves vaisselle pour nettoyer autre chose que *ma* vaisselle.





melaure a dit:


> Je fais déjà tellement de vaisselle chez moi que j'ai pas trop envie d'avoir la tienne en plus !



Non ! Gilles, t'es salaud, quand même, refuser de laver la vaisselle de l'ensemble des membres de MacGe, qu'est-ce que ça te coûterait ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Juin 2020)

Je suis d'accord que le lave-vaisselle c'est cracra comme solution, mais perdu pour perdu, ça ne coute rien de tester (sauf pour le métaux lourd en effet).

Perso, je ne l'aurais pas fait. Mais bon, il y a longtemps que je ne bricole plus mes Macs. Trop soudés dans les dernières versions et plus le temps, ni la place.

Quand aux touche, ça ne m'étonne pas que le sèche cheveux les mis déformées. C'est extrêmement chaud ces bestioles, en plus détre de l'air pulsé.


----------



## Marold (6 Juillet 2020)

Content de savoir que mes bécanes ont repris vie. Pour les deux écrans dont le Macintosh 17 pouces, comme personne ne s'est manifesté : poubelle ...


----------



## franju (19 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 

Je donne un Imac G5 de 2005, processeur 1.8Ghz, écran 20", 256 Mo de ram, mais pas de disque dur.

J'inclus avec un clavier (pas de souris) et un Cd d'installation

Important : cet ordinateur ne fonctionne pas, plusieurs condensateurs de la carte mère ont l'air HS

J'espère que ça intéressera quelqu'un car ça m'embêterai de le jeter. 

Cordialement


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Juillet 2020)

Pour les collectionneurs d'imprimantes Apple... ?
Je donne 2 Personal Laserwriter 320, état de marche inconnu... à qui viendra les chercher :


----------



## dandu (22 Juillet 2020)

En parlant d'imprimante, si quelqu'un a une LaserWriter Pro 810 (enfin, juste la carte interne), ça m'intéresse : je voudrais dumper la ROM pour vérifier un easter egg


----------



## Big Ben (15 Août 2020)

Salut les jurassic-iens,

J’ai cette imprimante à donner en l’état, je n’ai aucune idée de son état de fonctionnement car je n’ai pas de quoi la tester!

C’est gratos pour les gens d’ici bien sûr et si y’a pas d’intéressés ça partira sur la baie.

Envoi via mondial relay aux frais de l’acquéreur.


----------



## Big Ben (15 Août 2020)

Et aussi...

Une carte mère de G3, et une de G4.

Dans un état moyen, pas de quoi tester.

La carte G3 a un CPU et la G4 n’en n’a pas.

Les références des cartes, je n’ai pas les machines et je ne peux pas vous dire de quel modèle exact elles viennent :

-G3: 820-0987-A
-G4: 820-1173-A


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Et aussi...
> 
> Une carte mère de G3, et une de G4.
> 
> ...



La première est celle d'un PowerMac G3 "Blanc/Bleu", la seconde celle d'un PowerMac G4 "Digital-Audio".


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Août 2020)

Le deuxième je suis d'accord, la première c'est plutôt celle d'une tour G3 beige je pense. 
La CM de mon G3 B&B c'est 820-1049-A.
Et mon G3 desktop beige c'est 820-0864-B
Pas de Tour G3 pour vérifier...


----------



## woz86 (16 Août 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Salut les jurassic-iens,
> 
> J’ai cette imprimante à donner en l’état, je n’ai aucune idée de son état de fonctionnement car je n’ai pas de quoi la tester!
> 
> ...


Salut,

je suis intéressé par l’imprimante !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le deuxième je suis d'accord, la première c'est plutôt celle d'une tour G3 beige je pense.
> La CM de mon G3 B&B c'est 820-1049-A.
> Et mon G3 desktop beige c'est 820-0864-B
> Pas de Tour G3 pour vérifier...



Non, mais tu as la carte mère, donc tu peux voir qu'elle comporte bien les deux ports USB caractéristiques des G3 B/B (les "beiges" en étaient dépourvus) !


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Août 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, mais tu as la carte mère, donc tu peux voir qu'elle comporte bien les deux ports USB caractéristiques des G3 B/B (les "beiges" en étaient dépourvus) !


Bah non, j'ai pas de carte mère 820-0987-A... mais je te crois, il y a surement plusieurs versions.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2020)

Ah pardon, j'ai confondu, j'ai cru que c'était toi qui proposait les cartes mères.

voici une photo de cette carte mère, où tu peux voir les ports USB et les deux Fw 400 :


----------



## Berthold (25 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
je donne, à condition de venir chercher dans la région de Bourg-en-Bresse :

*Macintosh Classic*
non fonctionnel (pour pièces : carte graphique HS)

*PowerBook 520c*
non fonctionnel (ne démarre pas - probablement un problème d'alimentation)

et 2n antiquités qui fonctionnent aussi, par ici.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2020)

Je t'aurais bien pris le 520C, mais près de 900 km A/R dans la journée, ça fait beaucoup, même pour un motard confirmé. Tu es sûr qu'un petit colissimo (à mes frais of course) … ?


----------



## Berthold (25 Août 2020)

--> MP pour la suite.


----------



## Invité (25 Août 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je t'aurais bien pris le 520C, mais près de 900 km A/R dans la journée, ça fait beaucoup, même pour un motard confirmé. Tu es sûr qu'un petit colissimo (à mes frais of course) … ?


Pfff 380km aller, autoroute uniquement c'est à peine 2h50 en roulant (réel) à 136km/h donc sous la limite radar…   

Mais question tarif, y'a pas photo. Pour le prix d'un envoi tu pourrais presque faire 100 bornes (hors péages bien sûr)…


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Pfff 380km aller, autoroute uniquement c'est à peine 2h50



Selon Via-Michelin, depuis chez moi, c'est 435 km, soit 870 allé-retour (donc "près" de 900) !



Invité a dit:


> en roulant (réel) à 136km/h donc sous la limite radar…



Sous la limite de quel radar ? Contrairement à une idée reçue, si les vitesses retenues sont réduites de 5%, ça n'est pas une tolérance, c'est parce que pour être homologué, un radar fixe doit donner une mesure ne différant pas de + ou - 5% de la vitesse réelle, donc si tu tombes sur un radar qui est à +5%, à 136 réels, il va mesurer 143, et tu seras "crac dedans", même en enlevant les 5% !

Par ailleurs, ton calcul ne tient pas compte des (trop nombreuses) portions limitées à 90 ou 110 (voire même 70 dans certains cas). Rien que pour rejoindre l'A6, j'en ai déjà pour pas loin de 100 km de ces portions (N104 : alternance permanente de tronçons à 90 et de tronçons à 110, avec même deux à 70) !


----------



## Invité (26 Août 2020)

HS

Tiens, je croyais que tu étais plus près de l'autoroute.   

Pour ce qui est des radars, en dessous de 100km on a une marge forfaitaire de 5km/h.
Les radars sont calibrés et sont justes, il n'y en a pas qui mesurent des vitesse à plus 5%, sauf peut être des radars mobiles posés en bord de route, au sol ou dans des véhicules.
Donc en réel à 85km/h (à savoir combien ça fait au compteur, chez moi c'est entre 3 et 4km/h de plus donc 88 ou 89km/h)  au lieu de 80 ça passe…
A partir de 100km/h la marge passe à 5%, donc en réel à 136km/h (compteur +/- 140) on est en dessous des 137km/h de la verbalisation.
Les derniers radars "lidar" ne bénéficient que d'une marge de 3%, mais je n'ai jamais vu de contravention ou délit ayant pour base un dépassement de 3% de la vitesse.

Outre l'aspect sanction que je connais assez bien, mon expérience personnelle avec tout types de véhicules et un bon limiteur ou régulateur suivant le cas, sur des centaines de milliers de km me permettent de dire que les valeurs que j'indique sont valides.

J'étalonne tous les compteurs des véhicules tout simplement avec Waze pour connaitre la marge entre les compteurs et le réel.


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2020)

C'est la pampa chez Berthold !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Les radars sont calibrés et sont justes, il n'y en a pas qui mesurent des vitesse à plus 5%



Faux, les radars ne sont calibrés que lorsque le différentiel vitesse mesurée/vitesse réelle dépasse, dans un sens ou l'autre les 5%, il y a deux ou trois ans, Auto Plus avait publié un extrait du compte rendu de l'organisme chargé de l'homologation des radars : sur les 30 radars figurant sur l'extrait, 6 dépassaient les dits 5% d'écart, et ont du être re-calibré. Sur les 24 restant, seuls deux affichaient moins de 1% d'écart, et 19 affichaient des vitesses supérieures au réel, dont trois très proches des +5%. Ces 24 radars ont été déclarés "bon pour le service" !

Et oui, je suis près de l'Autoroute, malheureusement pas de la bonne pour aller voir Berthold, moi, c'est l'A4 pas l'A6 hélas.


----------



## melaure (28 Août 2020)

C'est plutôt l'A42 pour aller chez lui


----------



## Berthold (28 Août 2020)

melaure a dit:


> C'est plutôt l'A42 pour aller chez lui


Pour toi, oui, pour Pascal, ce serait plutôt A6 puis A40.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2020)

Bon, du tant qu'on est là, j'ai une épave d'iMac G4 15 pouces (modèle USB2 à 1 Ghz) dont l'alim est morte, mais normalement carte mère et vidéo ok. Il a bien entendu été phagocité (HD, Ram, carte Airport, lecteur optique), mais j'ai peut-être quelques uns ici de ces éléments. Pas d'envoi, trop gros, trop compliqué, à venir chercher (à côté de Meaux en Seine et Marne).


----------



## dapi (23 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour

Je me débarrasse de mon Macintosh Performa 6320 de 1996
Ne démarre plus, il-y-a juste l'image d'un mac avec un sourire, la photo joint a 1 an. Le lecteur CD ne marche plus.
L'écran fonctionne bien. Avec les accessoires, clavier, souri, micro et imprimante Apple Color StyleWriter 1500 qui n'a pas vu une feuille de papier depuis près de 18 ans.


----------



## dapi (12 Octobre 2020)

Personne intéressé par mon Performa?
Sinon il part pour le recyclage


----------



## Big Ben (12 Octobre 2020)

Si il bloque avec le Mac souriant ça doit juste être le disque dur qui flanche. Et sur ce modèle c’est facile à remplacer c’est de l’IDE.
Donc ça serait dommage de le bazarder, tu as essayé une annonce leboncoin ou même sur la baie ça peut partir plus vite qu’ici.

Je crois que parmi les personnes ici qui aurait pu être intéressés on a déjà tous un 6300 ou similaire :/


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Octobre 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Si il bloque avec le Mac souriant ça doit juste être le disque dur qui flanche. Et sur ce modèle c’est facile à remplacer c’est de l’IDE.
> Donc ça serait dommage de le bazarder, tu as essayé une annonce leboncoin ou même sur la baie ça peut partir plus vite qu’ici.
> 
> Je crois que parmi les personnes ici qui aurait pu être intéressés on a déjà tous un 6300 ou similaire :/


Oui, j'ai déjà tout ça et Rennes c'est un peu trop loin pour moi, désolé.

Sinon, c'est assez facile de trouver un HD sur cette machine, c'est de l'IDE, on peut même le remplacer par une Compact Flash (je l'ai fait sur le mien).
Par contre la machine c'est galère à démonter, et comme les plastiques vieillissent très mal, ça part en morceaux quand tu la démontes :-(


----------



## dapi (13 Octobre 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Si il bloque avec le Mac souriant ça doit juste être le disque dur qui flanche. Et sur ce modèle c’est facile à remplacer c’est de l’IDE.
> Donc ça serait dommage de le bazarder, tu as essayé une annonce leboncoin ou même sur la baie ça peut partir plus vite qu’ici.
> 
> Je crois que parmi les personnes ici qui aurait pu être intéressés on a déjà tous un 6300 ou similaire :/


Il y a aussi le lecteur de CR Rom de défectueux, ce qui complique l'installation de l'OS sur un nouveau disque.



gpbonneau a dit:


> Sinon, c'est assez facile de trouver un HD sur cette machine, c'est de l'IDE, on peut même le remplacer par une Compact Flash (je l'ai fait sur le mien).
> Par contre la machine c'est galère à démonter, et comme les plastiques vieillissent très mal, ça part en morceaux quand tu la démontes :-(


On doit pouvoir aussi mettre un SATA avec un adaptateur, j'ai eu à tester ça sur un PC tournant sous Red Hat, et ça fonctionnait bien.
Quand au démontage, il m'a pas posé de problème, on accède vite à ces entrailles.

Mais je crois que je vais essayer LeBonCoin.

En tout cas, merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Big Ben (13 Octobre 2020)

Le plastique sur ce modèle est pas trop fragile si y’a pas eu trop d’exposition au soleil.

L’adaptateur SATA c’est mort ça ne marche vraiment qu’à partir de la seconde génération de machines à base de G3. Avant c’est l’échec assuré ou de grosses prises de tête.

Le lecteur CD lui est en SCSI mais quelqu’un de bricoleur arrivera sûrement à le faire repartir!


----------



## ioda (13 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, si jamais ça peux dépanner quelqu'un ? Je n'aime pas jeter du matériel fonctionnel !


----------



## woz86 (13 Octobre 2020)

ioda a dit:


> Bonjour, si jamais ça peux dépanner quelqu'un ? Je n'aime pas jeter du matériel fonctionnel !


Bonjour, ça provient de quel modèle ?


----------



## woz86 (14 Octobre 2020)

Je donne un câble SCSI ainsi qu’une souris ADB Logitech 3 boutons.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Bonjour, ça provient de quel modèle ?


PC2/5300, ça vient d'un Mac Intel de la période2006-2008 en gros, ça parait être de la SO-Dimm (on ne voit pas très bien sur la photo, c'est quatre fois la même chose, ou quatre fois quatre barrettes ?), donc d'un portable ou d'un Mac mini à priori


----------



## dandu (15 Octobre 2020)

Si la souris est en ADB, ça m'intéresse (c'est mon kink, les souris cheloues)


----------



## woz86 (15 Octobre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> Si la souris est en ADB, ça m'intéresse (c'est mon kink, les souris cheloues)


Oui, c’est bien une ADB, par contre sur ce modèle, je ne vois pas l’inutilité de trois boutons, enfin je n’ai pas trop cherché non plus.


----------



## Big Ben (16 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> PC2/5300, ça vient d'un Mac Intel de la période2006-2008 en gros, ça parait être de la SO-Dimm (on ne voit pas très bien sur la photo, c'est quatre fois la même chose, ou quatre fois quatre barrettes ?), donc d'un portable ou d'un Mac mini à priori



C’est 4 barrettes de 512Mo de FB-DIMM pour MacPro 1,1 et 2,1.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> FB-DIMM


Bien, là, je viens d'apprendre un truc, n'ayant jamais eu de MacPro, j'entends parler de ce type de mémoire pour la première fois.


----------



## dandu (16 Octobre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien, là, je viens d'apprendre un truc, n'ayant jamais eu de MacPro, j'entends parler de ce type de mémoire pour la première fois.


C'est un truc de serveur, quand on a beaucoup de barrettes. Y a une puce sur la barrette qui va gérer une sorte de buffer pour éviter les erreurs. C'est aussi généralement ECC d'ailleurs. Le défaut, ben c'est que c'est pas compatible avec la RAM classique, et ça chauffe aussi. 

Sur les Mac Pro suivants, en DDR3, Apple est revenu sur du standard (DDR3 ou DDR3 ECC)


----------



## Big Ben (16 Octobre 2020)

dandu a dit:


> et ça chauffe aussi


Oh que oui, plus que le CPU! J'ai des barrettes sans ailettes c'est assez violent.



dandu a dit:


> Apple est revenu sur du standard


Alors le FB-DIMM est standard et a été utilisé par de nombreux constructeurs, pour le coup Apple a fait comme les autres (mes barrettes sont frappées de logo HP et Dell par exemple). Malheureusement la FB-DIMM, plus chère, apportait plus de problèmes qu'elle n'en résolvait (de ce que j'en ai compris), le standard DDR3 sorti dans la foulée n'aura pas vu sa version FB-DIMM, suite l'abandon par tout les fondeurs de cette technologie.

Bref on en trouve à pas trop cher le giga si besoin de plus grosse capacités.

J'en ai deux similaires à donner aussi, mais je ne sais pas dans quel état elles sont.


----------



## woz86 (18 Octobre 2020)

La souris 3 touches est pour @dandu


----------



## Berthold (26 Octobre 2020)

J'ai reconstitué un MacBook pro à partir de deux qui ne fonctionnaient plus. Je dispose maintenant de pièces qui ne me serviront pas, issues d'un MacBook pro début 2011, à l'exception de la batterie, du disque dur et de la carte mère (morts tous les trois), je peux fournir tout le reste. Attention, je n'ai pas pu le démarrer, donc je ne sais pas dans quel état sont les pièces…
2 × 2Go de mémoire, pas de SSD…

MBP 13" early 2011

Me contacter par MP.

PS pour woz86 : je ne t'ai pas oublié, le MacClassic est en cours de démembrement mais je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps à y consacrer…


----------



## Berthold (26 Octobre 2020)

… et puis tant qu'on y est, je donne pour pièces un
MacBook 2,1 - blanc fin 2006
N'ayant plus le chargeur et la batterie étant (évidemment) déchargée, j'ignore dans quel état il est.
2× 1GB de RAM, DD 120 GB effacé (pas de système installé).

Même chose, me contacter par MP.


----------



## Marold (28 Octobre 2020)

J'espère que ceux qui ont eu mes vieux Mac en sont toujours satisfaits. j'ai besoin de votre aide.

Un copain me demande si je peux faire quelques chose à cet iMac G5 A1076 PowerMac8,2 2GHZ écran 20 pouces, qu'il a récupéré, dépouillé de sa mémoire (2 slots, il devait y avoir 512MB d'origine) et sans disque dur ni clavier ni souris.

J'ai pu mettre (ce que j'avais !) deux barrettes de 256MB DDR 333 mais normalement c'est de la 400 MHz PC3200 DDR SDRAM.
J'en ai une autre de 256MB estampillée PC 2100 que j'ai essayé seule puis mélangé avec les autres.

J'ai mis clavier et souris USB de PC.

Je n'arrive pas a rentrer un cd dans le lecteur cd/dvd (il ne s'enclenche pas au fond du tiroir).

Il démarre (je veux dire le moteur tourne, ventilo aussi) mais rien sur l'écran.

J'ai lu ici maxi 2GB de ram  https://everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/spe..._g5_2.0_20.html


Petit détail, je ne sais pas si c'est normal mais sur la carte mère un emplacement avec 4 leds dont les 2 premiers seulement allumés en vert.
Je lis une réponse sur un site (sur une autre imac 24 beaucoup plus récent) : significations possibles ... carte graphique HS ?

Et sinon j'ai aussi trouvé un condensateur gonflé ...

J'ai bien peur d'être obligé de changer la carte-mère ... Si quelqu'un à des idées merci.


----------



## Invité (28 Octobre 2020)

J'en ai eu un à réparer, c'était l'alim qui était naze.

Mais ça date tellement que je ne me souviens pas exactement des symptômes… Il y avait le gong, le(s) ventilo(s), mais rien à l'écran.
Je ne sais plus pour les leds de diagnostique…


----------



## Marold (28 Octobre 2020)

Moi je n'ai pas de gong.


----------



## Invité (28 Octobre 2020)

Bah, c'était y'a dix ans, peut être qu'il n'y avait pas de gong…


----------



## Berthold (29 Octobre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Bah, c'était y'a dix ans, peut être qu'il n'y avait pas de gong…


Ouh là… Le gong au démarrage date des tous premiers Mac. Je travaillais sur Classic en 89 (*19*89,hein…), on avait déjà un magnifique « boïng » au démarrage.

J'ai perdu l'adresse, il existe (…ait ?) un site qui répertoriait les Boïng des ≠ Mac


----------



## Marold (29 Octobre 2020)

J'ai lu un article qui parlait plutôt de ce problème des condensateurs qui lâchaient ...


----------



## Marold (29 Octobre 2020)

Reparation IMAC G5 powerpc
					

Voici sur ce post l'astuce de dépannage préventif sur les cartes électronique.Bien souvent on cherche à réparer quand c'est cassé...Vous verrez ici qu'il vau...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Marold (29 Octobre 2020)

__





						Comment réparer un iMac G5 à la vidéo défaillante
					

La carte graphique de votre iMac G5 montre des faiblesses ? Elle est d'ores et déjà hors-service ? Et l'extension de la garantie par Apple est désormais achevée (depuis le 15 décembre dernier)… Cet article a justement pour but de répertorier les symptômes de ce problème et de présenter les sites...




					www.macg.co


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Ouh là… Le gong au démarrage date des tous premiers Mac. Je travaillais sur Classic en 89 (*19*89,hein…), on avait déjà un magnifique « boïng » au démarrage.
> 
> J'ai perdu l'adresse, il existe (…ait ?) un site qui répertoriait les Boïng des ≠ Mac


Mais nan, je parlais du gong sur l'iMac G5 en panne… 
Pas du gong général au boot. Il existait même sur mon premier ordi (le II GS)


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Octobre 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> J'ai perdu l'adresse, il existe (…ait ?) un site qui répertoriait les Boïng des ≠ Mac











						Apple Mac Startup and Crash Sounds - Soundboard.com
					

Here are some Updated Computer Sounds I have seen again,




					www.soundboard.com


----------



## Marold (3 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, encore une fois j'hérite d'ordi.
Deux palettes avec imprimantes à aiguilles et laser, déjà mis à disposition dans ma rue, tout est parti !

Cette fois ce ne sont que des pc et après avoir récupéré ce qui m'intéresse il me reste 5 old IBM desktop que je ne compte pas garder et aussi que je préférerais ne pas jeter.

Il y a :
un Aptiva 486SX25 (oui 25MHz !) avec 4MB de ram et disque dur 170MB sous Windows 3.11 avec Microsoft Works 3.0
un Aptiva 486SX50  avec 8MB de ram et disque dur 270MB sous Windows 3.11 avec Microsoft Office 4.3 (Excel et Access)
3 NetVista avec Céleron 1300MHz et 2x128 ddr333
2 sur ses 3 ont leur disque dur 40GB sous Xp + Office 2002 et un sans disque dur.

Tous ont été testés et fonctionnent. Pour l'instant j'ai encore les écrans claviers souris cordons.
Si ça intéresse quelqu'un où si vous avez un lien pour un site de collectionneurs actif.


----------



## Marold (3 Novembre 2020)

Je donne également un iMac à réparer (voir mon post #916                    )


----------



## Big Ben (16 Novembre 2020)

Bon je sais que normalement on propose des pièces ici, du coup je ruse en proposant un troc. 

Je recherche un lecteur de disquette pour Powerbook 160 et un écran de Powerbook 145 avec sa platine DC/DC inverter.
Ainsi qu’un autre lecteur de disquette mais pour Powerbook 150.

En échange de barrettes de RAM, accessoires ou autres pièces diverses, j’ai un peu de tout, hésitez pas à me demander.


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Novembre 2020)

Des lecteurs de disquette de PowerBook 160 et 150, j'ai ça. 
Dis-moi ton adresse en MP.
Pour les écrans de 145, c'est plus difficile, j'en ai plus en état.
Je cherche une platine d'interconnexion de PB150 au cas où ;-) les nappes sont très fragile et j'en ai une qui marche plus.


----------



## flotow (6 Décembre 2020)

Je donne un MB 13" première main, de mi 2006 (A1181).

Il est :

pas en état de marche,
donné avec la mémoire (2x1 GB),
il a encore sa batterie (mais à mon avis HS),
sans HDD,
avec un écran qui a une petite rayure.
Je dois vérifier si j'ai toujours le chargeur.

* notes :

Il a été mal démonté, et il y a surement une nappe de cassée,
L'écran doit être en état de fonctionnement.
Expedition aux frais de l'acheteur : expédié dans la boite d'origine, avec le polystyrene d'origine, le manuel, les disques (normalement...), les stickers, etc.
Ou récupération dans le sud-ouest de la région parisienne.

Bientôt en photo !


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Je donne un MB 13" première main, de mi 2006 (A1181).
> 
> Bientôt en photo !


Je serai preneur si tu penses que le clavier est OK. J'en ai un qui marche mais il a les touches ) et ^ qui ne veulent plus rien savoir. Je m'en sers sous UNIX, ça marche encore bien !
Sud-Ouest de la RP, c'est Gif sur Yvette ou la vallée de la Loire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sud-Ouest de la RP, c'est Gif sur Yvette ou la vallée de la Loire ?


Banlieue de Bayonne ! 

Bon, si ça ne marche pas avec lui, moi aussi je peux te donner un clavier pour ton MB (pas "unibody", on est d'accord), et même le top-case complet, et aussi un écran en bon état … En fait, à la réflexion, je te donne tout le bazar, batterie comprise (c'est à priori la carte mère qui est H.S.).

NB : moi, c'est Est de la RP, à +/- 45 km du parvis de Notre Dame


----------



## Romuald (6 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> NB : moi, c'est Est de la RP, à +/- 45 km du parvis de Notre Dame


C'est effectivement plus près  . Tu peux me le garder au chaud jusqu'au déconfinement ?


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> NB : moi, c'est Est de la RP, à +/- 45 km du parvis de Notre Dame


Il semblerait que moi aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2020)

Il trône sur ce meuble depuis maintenant 7 ou 8 ans, donc, oui, je peux le garder un peu encore sans problème, la seule différence sera l'épaisseur de la couche de poussière !


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2020)

J'ai aussi un bottom case complet d'un MBP 15" 2011. 
Sans batterie, sans disque, sans mémoire, carte mère HS.
Trackpad, clavier, hauts parleurs, touches, ventilateurs, nappes, Superdrive, boîtier alu ok.
L'écran est mat et 'neuf'.

Il a été changé en Apple Store quelque mois avant que l'ordinateur tombe en panne. Je préférerais le vendre, certes pas cher... mais le vendre quand même. D'où le demi lot (mais je peux aussi en faire un lot, je ne l'ai pas démonté).

L'ordinateur a déjà eu sa carte mère remplacée deux fois. Il a été acheté aux Etats Unis, il n'est donc pas possible de l'échanger pour une machine plus récente en négociant avec Apple (j'ai essayé )
J'ai aussi la boîte d'origine.

J'ai aussi l'ancien chargeur magsafe avec le câble abîmé aux deux embouts du câble de recharge. De mémoire il fonctionne, ça fait quelques années qu'il n'a pas fonctionné. Je regarde la puissance.


----------



## flotow (7 Décembre 2020)

Donne un chargeur MagSafe 85W de première génération.
Le transformateur fonctionne, mais une des pin pogo est bloquée (celle qui est en position 2 ou 4).

J’avais démonté l’embout pour la débloquer, sans succès.
Il vient avec un petit sachet qui contient le bloc métallique qui vient se placer sur l’aimant. Il y a aussi la partie plastique (colle ?) qui était sur les composants. Il est complet mais en deux morceaux.
Avec le bon équipement, ça doit se réparer facilement.

Je n’ai pas encore retrouvé la rallonge mais j’ai l’embout qui fait prise.


----------



## jeromeM34 (7 Décembre 2020)

bonjour,

Bonjour j'ai un clavier de Mac + ( touche 1 à corriger ) mais état général très bon
J'ai aussi une imprimante StyleWriter... 

Sur Montpellier , disponible !


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2020)

Est-ce qu'un écran de MBP 2011 est compatible avec les 2012 ?


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un écran de MBP 2011 est compatible avec les 2012 ?


2012, c’est deja un écran retina, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2020)

flotow a dit:


> 2012, c’est deja un écran retina, non ?


Pas forcément, il y a eu les deux cette année là, en 15 pouces, le A1286, "non Retina", et le A1398, "Retina", et en 13 pouces, le A1278, "non Retina", et le A1425, "Retina" !


----------



## flotow (8 Décembre 2020)

@melaure : je peux te faire une photo du connecteur et tu compares au tien.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Décembre 2020)

flotow a dit:


> 2012, c’est deja un écran retina, non ?


2012 c'était les deux  Apple sortait les tous nouveaux MacBook Pro Retina et renouvelait (pour la dernière fois) les MacBook Pro non Retina.
J'ai jamais essayé, mais vu les specs et les tutos ifixit, les écrans des MacBook Pro 2011 et 2012 (non-Retina donc) semblent identique...


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2020)

@melaure, je te fais une photo dans la soirée et je la poste ici. Tu peux en faire de même, ça permettra à d’autres de nous aider à comparer !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2020)

Si le 2012 est un "non retina", il y a peu de chances qu'Apple ait changé de connecteur pour une machine en fin de vie commerciale (après 2012, il n'y avait plus que des "retina").


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si le 2012 est un "non retina", il y a peu de chances qu'Apple ait changé de connecteur pour une machine en fin de vie commerciale (après 2012, il n'y avait plus que des "retina").


C’est ce que je me suis dit.
Mais le GPU a changé, d’un AMD à un NVidia. Donc d’autres changements sont possibles.


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2020)

"2012, c’est deja un écran retina, non ?"

Toi tu as pas lu ma signature ! 

Je parlais bien sur d'un non rétina, puisqu'on parle de dalles mattes (la belle époque, les derniers MBP potables).

Ce serait intéressant pour convertir un non mat en mat (et gagner en résolution).


----------



## xao85 (9 Décembre 2020)

Un bonjour à Melaure et flotow que j'ai reconnu grâce à sa splendide photo! 

un ancien qui n'a pas assez trainé sur les forums de macg depuis fort longtemps!


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2020)

xao85 a dit:


> Un bonjour à Melaure et flotow que j'ai reconnu grâce à sa splendide photo!
> 
> un ancien qui n'a pas assez trainé sur les forums de macg depuis fort longtemps!


Salut xao85 !!!
Il faut croire que rallumer le PowerBook a tout ramené en 2009 ou presque !


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2020)

@melaure









						melaure
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				




Il y a une photo du port, une photo des broches, la dimension des broches.
Tu remarqueras qu'il y a deux broches qui parraissent abîmées. Surement endommagé lors du deuxième remplacement de carte mère (2016). Le nouvel écran a toujours fonctionné correctment.

Tu as une photo de l'écran pour monter qu'il n'est pas cassé et un détail pour montrer que c'est un soucis de carte graphique et non d'écran.
Il y a une vue de l'intérieur et de l'extérieur.
Dis moi si tu veux plus.

L'écran d'origine a été changé en novembre 2014 car du jour au lendemain il affichait une moitié toute blanche. Ils y ont aussi diagnostiqué un soucis de carte graphique, qui a aussi été changé.
J'ai de nouveau eu un soucis de carte graphique en avril 2016, et j'ai eu un changement de carte mère.
La carte graphique est morte fin 2016.
La batterie a lâchée juste apres, quand je récupérais mes dernières données.
Toutes les réparations ont été faites en Apple Store.

@melaure et aux autres : alors, compatible ?


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2020)

Je n'ai pas celui de mon père sous la main, et pas trop envie de démonter mon Mat actuel 

Par contre sur ifixit les écrans de rechange qui étaient vendus (mais plus de stocks) n'ont pas la même ref. Il y a un modèle pour les MBP de 2008 à 2011 et un autre pour le 2012 ... pourtant le connecteur semble identique, mais ça peut être plus subtil.

Cependant d'après le forum de iFixit c'est possible avec quelques modifs (un peu de métal à enlever, etc ...)









						RÉSOLU : Can I use the early/late 2011 display assembly on a 2012 machine? - MacBook Pro 15" Unibody Mid 2012
					

I want to conclude this thread: YES, it is possible. The LCD panels in A1286 MacBook Pros are the same from 2009-2012, the only light issue is the physical shape of the display connector - the critical electrical pin out is identical. To fit the 2011 display connector into a 2012 logic board...




					fr.ifixit.com


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai pas celui de mon père sous la main, et pas trop envie de démonter mon Mat actuel
> 
> Par contre sur ifixit les écrans de rechange qui étaient vendus (mais plus de stocks) n'ont pas la même ref. Il y a un modèle pour les MBP de 2008 à 2011 et un autre pour le 2012 ... pourtant le connecteur semble identique, mais ça peut être plus subtil.
> 
> ...


Ben réfléchi , il ne bouge pas 

Par contre, si tu le veux, ça m’arrangerait qu’il soit expédié avant le 4 janvier.


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2020)

@Romuald 








						mbc2d
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2020)

flotow a dit:


> @Romuald
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est bien ce clavier la, avec la touche pomme   , mais P77 me propose aussi le sien. Je tire à pile ou face ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2020)

L'embarras du choix, c'est quand même mieux que l'embarras … Tout court !


----------



## flotow (11 Décembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien ce clavier la, avec la touche pomme   , mais P77 me propose aussi le sien. Je tire à pile ou face ?


Je crois que c’est plus interessant de venir en moto la ou je suis que chez P77...

hinhinhin...


----------



## Romuald (11 Décembre 2020)

flotow a dit:


> venir en moto


Il fait froid et en plus elle me fait des misères ma mob , l'électronique ne coince pas que sur les ordis. Donc à l'est comme à l'ouest ce sera au chaud sur quatre roues .
Et puisqu'il faut trancher et que P77 est prêt à laisser s'accumuler la poussière sur le sien je prends le tien, quitte à faire un tour à l'est plus tard s'il le faut. Suite en MP ?


----------



## tantoillane (4 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais plus trop si j'avais déjà proposé : J'ai un chargeur et un ensemble de vis pour iBook G4.



			https://filedn.eu/lVLvWdBPnzPFLhdP0zsLP7J/images_web/MacGe/IMG_0593.JPG
		



			https://filedn.eu/lVLvWdBPnzPFLhdP0zsLP7J/images_web/MacGe/IMG_0592.JPG


----------



## ness_Du_frat (9 Janvier 2021)

Si quelqu’un est intéressé... j’ai récupéré dans une poubelle (eh oui) un vieux mac tournesol. J’avais peu d’espoir qu’il fonctionne mais pour ma part je l’ai pris car j’avais un projet de lampe design qui m’intéressait. J’ai testé quand même et une belle odeur de cramé s’en est dégagée.
Donc. Vu que je dois entièrement vider le mac pour mon projet, est-ce que ça intéresse quelqu’un que je lui garde les pièces que je ne vais pas utiliser, à savoir tout l’intérieur (je suspecte que c’est la carte d’alimentation qui a cramé, le reste doit être fonctionnel), ainsi que la dalle d’écran (je n’ai besoin que du pivot). La dalle est un peu griffée mais pas cassée.
A vue de nez c’est un 15" et je peux donner les spécificités un peu plus tard quand j’aurai commencé à tout démonter.

voici déjà une photo de l’engin.
J’ai l’habitude de démonter donc ce sera évidemment fait soigneusement avec toutes les petites vis.




bon, et il a mis l’image pas dans le bon sens, c’est magnifique. Mais vous avez reconnu la chose.


----------



## tantoillane (9 Janvier 2021)

Moi je veux bien le récupérer, mais avec le pivot  Si c'est au niveau de l'alim, ça peut-être aussi bête qu'un condo qui a gonflé et fait court-circuit (ou tout du moins, une faible impédance sans capacité ; puisque ton installation électrique n'a pas sauté).

Bon, on veut au moins les photos de la lampe une fois terminée


----------



## ness_Du_frat (9 Janvier 2021)

Ben tout l'intérêt de la lampe réside dans le pivot, donc forcément, je le garde...
Je suis en train de tout faire pour ne pas avoir à couper les fils qui vont à l'écran, mais autant dire que je prends à peu près six fois plus de temps que si je devais me débarrasser des pièces ^^ 
Mais si elles peuvent servir, ça ne me dérange pas.
C'est bien l'alim, mais c'est carrément un bout de la carte d'alim qui a grillé, ça a fait une belle grosse trace noire au niveau de la connectique des fils qui viennent de la prise. Et quand j'ai vu l'intérieur de la machine, je ne suis pas étonnée... Une couche de poussière telle que forcément, ben... 
Mon install n'a pas sauté car je l'avais branchée (maline comme je suis, héhé. Non, en fait je n'avais que ça sous la main) sur un adaptateur suisse france qui se trouvait avoir un fusible car il faisait aussi adaptateur UK france. Je pense que mon fusible est grillé et que mon adaptateur est mort, par contre. Je ne l'ai pas retesté.

A terme, je veux faire quelque chose dans ce goût-là : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mais comme je suis un brin tarée, je me dis que je veux essayer de faire un système pour pouvoir utiliser les ports USB (tant qu'à faire) pour recharger mes téléphones. Donc je vais me renseigner pour voir comment je peux tenter ça. Le must serait de la recharge par induction, mais j'ai comme l'impression qu'avec la plaque en métal, ça va bloquer ^^ 

Pour ma lampe, je vais peut-être voir quand même pour modifier un peu, que le pied puisse pivoter de manière utile, ça mérite réflexion. Mais pour l'heure, le plus important pour moi, c'était de démonter la machine pour qu'elle arrête de traîner


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2021)

Très joli, je regrette d'avoir bradé mon 15…


----------



## ness_Du_frat (10 Janvier 2021)

Le démontage du pied pour sortir les fils : 2h30. L'enfer. Et en voulant à tout prix préserver les fils, ce qui au final s'est avéré absolument impossible, j'ai réussi à désengager le ressort. Et maintenant, impossible de le remettre, j'ai pas assez de force 
Donc là, je suis bloquée. Va falloir que je voie avec quelqu'un pour le faire à deux, ou que j'aille chez ma mère pour utiliser l'étau. Là j'ai pas les outils pour.
Mais maintenant, toutes les pièces sont à dispo, pour qui les veut.
Je garde, évidemment, la partie plastique qui servira à faire l'abat-jour, le pivot de l'enfer, la partie métallique de dessous, la partie avec les ports, la partie qui fait comme une petite grille (c'est là que se fixe le pivot), et je serais bien tentée de garder la carte d'alim grillée car il y a un gros condensateur dessus qui m'intéresse pour remplacer le même que j'ai sur une alim de cinema display où je soupçonne que c'est peut-être ça qui merde (sur mon alim de Cinema display, pas sur l'alim grillée, qui elle a cramé et qui a mon avis est peut-être utilisable mais il y a quand même un bout qui a une sale gueule).
Sinon, le reste, à savoir la carte-mère, le CD, le HD, le ventilo, l'écran, l'autre alim qui sert pour le HDD et le CD, la ram, l'autre ram (j'ai trouvé deux barrettes, une grosse type desktop et une petite type laptop) et le gros chassis métal sont à prendre.
J'avoue que les petites vis, j'ai tout mis ensemble. Je vais récupérer celles dont j'ai besoin pour mon pivot et mon machin métal, et le reste, ce sera dans un petit sachet plastique. Les vis de l'écran par contre évidemment je les remettrai sur l'écran.

Donc, pour ceux qui veulent, c'est à prendre ! Je peux mettre sur leboncoin, je crois qu'ils ont maintenant un mode "don", en tout cas je sais que quand je fais mes annonces ça me le propose, j'ai encore jamais testé, et les frais de port sont plus avantageux.
Je n'envoie par contre pas par la poste car je ne peux pas faire le pickup en boîte aux lettres (vols de colis réguliers dans mon immeuble, j'ai perdu plusieurs colis destinés à des clients, donc là, non) et vu la situation sanitaire je ne vais pas au bureau de poste. Par contre comme je vais de toute façon trois fois par semaine au point relais pour mes ventes, aucun souci. Donc au choix, mondial relay, relais colis.

A vous de me dire  Je peux évidemment faire les photos de tout ce qui vous intéresse, mais demain car là, c'est miam puis dodo car avec tout ça j'ai même pas mangé ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2021)

Tantoilane, si c'est ça et que tu es revenu sur Paris ou RP, j'ai un 15 pouces à l'alim morte (condensateur, mais sans cramage, juste devenue inerte après avoir été débranchée), c'est un 15 pouces USB2, il ne lui manque que le disque dur et le disque optique (mais je dois avoir le berceau).


----------



## woz86 (10 Janvier 2021)

J’ai vu sur le net il y a quelques temps, que quelqu’un avait enlevé la dalle sur un Tournesol et avait mis un iPad à la place.
L’idée n’est pas mauvaise non plus.
Dans la coque d’un Classic, j’ai bien mis une dalle LCD et un Mac Mini ;-)


----------



## ness_Du_frat (10 Janvier 2021)

Du coup, des motivés pour mes pièces avant que je commence à les balancer séparément sur leboncoin ? (là par contre après, je les vends, si c'est pas pour les membres du forum)
Pas qu'il y ait grand-chose à en tirer, mais bon, il y a la carte airport et je pense que cette ram spécifique doit être peut-être intéressante pour ceux qui veulent remplacer la leur. Encore que.


----------



## woz86 (10 Janvier 2021)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Pas qu'il y ait grand-chose à en tirer, mais bon, il y a la carte airport


Elle pourrait m’intéresser la carte airport si elle serait compatible avec mon G4 Cube.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (10 Janvier 2021)

Alors je te donne la référence : PC24-H. En tout cas c'est ce qui est marqué à l'arrière


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2021)

Les barrettes de Ram sont différentes en terme de format.
C'est 2 x 512Mo ?

Si c'est le cas, je serais bien intéressé par la 512Mo en 168 pin


----------



## ness_Du_frat (10 Janvier 2021)

Alors la petite, c'est sûr que c'est 512, et la grosse, rien n'est noté dessus, il y a 8 chips, sur un seul côté.


----------



## woz86 (10 Janvier 2021)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Alors je te donne la référence : PC24-H. En tout cas c'est ce qui est marqué à l'arrière


C’est bon elle va sur le Cube, je te la prends ;-)


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2021)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Alors la petite, c'est sûr que c'est 512, et la grosse, rien n'est noté dessus, il y a 8 chips, sur un seul côté.


Il me semble que la petite c'était celle qui nécessitait le démontage, donc si elle est en 512,; la grosse qui se change facile doit être en 512 aussi.

Comme indiqué avant, je ne l'ai plus cet iMac flat panel…
Mais j'ai d'autres iMac (G3) qui s'accommoderaient bien d'une barrette de 512Mo…


----------



## woz86 (10 Janvier 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, je serais bien intéressé par la 512Mo en 168 pin


Mince trop tard


----------



## ness_Du_frat (10 Janvier 2021)

Ben je ne dirais pas que la grande se change facile, il faut démonter toute la machine ^^ C'est la petite qui se change très facilement. La grande, faut tout démonter pour y accéder 

Je vous mettrai des photos un peu plus tard, comme ça vous pourrez voir un peu la tête des barrettes.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (10 Janvier 2021)

Quelqu'un pour la carte-mère, sinon ? Je ne peux pas garantir qu'elle soit fonctionnelle vu que le mac ne marchait pas (à cause de l'alim foutue), mais elle avait l'air bien. En tout cas si elle ne marche pas ce n'est pas à cause de mon démontage car j'ai fait très attention justement au cas où quelqu'un la voudrait.
Le seul truc qui m'a bien gavée c'est de devoir couper les fils du pivot et de déclipser le ressort en voulant les préserver, et du coup maintenant mon pivot fait de la merde et je n'arrive plus à le faire bouger correctement. Si j'avais su que de toute manière, impossible de conserver les fils, j'aurais tout coupé direct. Mais bon. Je verrai. Je l'ai remis dans l'axe, de peine et de misère, avec la force de mes petits bras (d'après ce que j'ai lu, il exerce une traction de 50 ou 60kg, quelque chose comme ça), mais j'ai dû foirer quelque chose.


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2021)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ben je ne dirais pas que la grande se change facile, il faut démonter toute la machine ^^ C'est la petite qui se change très facilement. La grande, faut tout démonter pour y accéder
> 
> Je vous mettrai des photos un peu plus tard, comme ça vous pourrez voir un peu la tête des barrettes.


Bon, alors c'est moi qui merdoit…
Je croyais que la petite (sodim) c'était celle qui nécessitait le démontage.

Quoi qu'il est soit, je serais intéressé par la  grande si c'est une 512Mo…
Sinon, je passe, j'ai quelques spare en 256Mo


----------



## ness_Du_frat (11 Janvier 2021)

Alors la photo des rams :


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2021)

Je plussoie,pour la grande…


----------



## ness_Du_frat (11 Janvier 2021)

La grande apparemment c’est de la 256. Mais je l’envoie volontiers à qui veut 

sinon le reste des pièces volumineuses (châssis métal et dalle écran) partent à la déchetterie mercredi si personne ne veut (mais bon, elles sont pas trop interessantes de toute façon)

la carte mère je garde un moment, ça prend pas trop de place, le lecteur optique je ne sais vraiment pas si quelqu’un peut vouloir ça. Et je HDD de 60go, ben il ira rejoindre ma collection en attendant que quelqu’un se manifeste.

tout ça pour dire, pour la dalle et le châssis, c’est avant mercredi ^^ le reste je peux stocker sans problème.


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2021)

Bon, OK, si c'est une 256Mo, j'ai du spare et je laisse ma place…


----------



## ness_Du_frat (11 Janvier 2021)

Ahh, personne la veut ma 256, alors... Bon, tant pis, elle traînera avec toutes les autres dans la boîte à ram ^^ Et la petite 512 ?


----------



## woz86 (15 Janvier 2021)

Je viens d’installer la carte Airport de @ness_Du_frat 




Mais il faut que j’installe Mac OS 10.4 sur le Cube car il est actuellement en 10.3 et il n’y a pas Airport dans les préférences système.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Je viens d’installer la carte Airport de @ness_Du_frat
> 
> Mais il faut que j’installe Mac OS 10.4 sur le Cube car il est actuellement en 10.3 et il n’y a pas Airport dans les préférences système.



Apple a sorti cette carte en juillet 1999, Airport fonctionnait donc déjà sous Mac OS 8.6 (Mac OS 9 n'est sorti qu'en octobre 1999), ça serait donc très surprenant qu'il ne fonctionne pas sous Mac OS X 10.3 (lorsque Panther est sorti, ça faisait déjà 10 mois que la carte Airport 802.11b avait été remplacée par la carte Airport Express 802.11g à 54 Mb/s) !

Par contre, il est possible que sous 10.3, il ait encore été dépendant de l'utilitaire Airport et que ça n'ait été que depuis 10.4 que les fonctions de ce dernier n'aient été intégrées aux préférences système, à vérifier (je crois qu'il me reste une machine sous 10.3, je vais vérifier).

EDIT : Je viens de vérifier sur mon iBook G3 "Dual USB", sous 10.3, les préférences Airport sont bien intégrées aux préférences système, je ne comprends pas que tu ne les ai pas trouvées (Préfs système/Préfs réseau/Airport).
Par contre, ça n'est qu'à partir de 10.4.4 (de mémoire) que Mac OS X gère les clés WPA, et il faudrait aller voir sur le site de Dandu (le journal du lapin) comment faire pour connecter une carte 802.11b à un réseau récent, il me semble me souvenir qu'il avait parlé d'une solution, car cette carte semble avoir un problème avec les clés WPA.


----------



## Big Ben (15 Janvier 2021)

Très étrange... le système voit-il la carte ?

AirPort est pris en charge sur le cube à partir de MacOS 9, donc 10.3 devrait la voir.


----------



## woz86 (15 Janvier 2021)

J’ai installé Mac OS 10.4 et dans les préférences système, je n’ai toujours pas AirPort.


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Je viens de vérifier sur mon iBook G3 "Dual USB", sous 10.3, les préférences Airport sont bien intégrées aux préférences système, je ne comprends pas que tu ne les ai pas trouvées (*Préfs système/Préfs réseau/Airport*).


Pascal 77 l'a indiqué, c'est dans "Réseau" qu'il faut regarder.


----------



## woz86 (15 Janvier 2021)

Je suis allé dans les préférences système et dans réseau, mais il n’y a pas Airport.
Je suis allé ensuite dans assistant réglages Airport et il ne détecte aucune carte.
C’est peu être la carte qui ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## dandu (15 Janvier 2021)

T'es certain qu'elle est bien enfoncée ? T'as pas un PowerBook pour tester ?


----------



## woz86 (15 Janvier 2021)

dandu a dit:


> T'es certain qu'elle est bien enfoncée ? T'as pas un PowerBook pour tester ?


Je pense l’avoir bien mise, oui.
Je vais vérifier quand même.
Oui j’ai des PowerBook G3 et G4 pour tester.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Janvier 2021)

Ah mince, j'espère qu'elle fonctionne, ce serait un peu dommage  Bon, après, ça aurait été un peu dur pour moi de la tester, mais ce serait étrange qu'elle ne fonctionne plus, à moins que ces trucs claquent tout seuls (bon, pas impossible non plus).


----------



## Yuls (16 Janvier 2021)

@woz86 Le reset PRAM a t-il été fait après installation de la carte Airport ?


----------



## woz86 (16 Janvier 2021)

Yuls a dit:


> @woz86 Le reset PRAM a t-il été fait après installation de la carte Airport ?


 Bon je ne l’ai pas fait, une fois la carte installé, je l’ai démarré normalement.


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2021)

Hé non ça ira on va bientôt me donner un second G4 17" 1.25 donc j'aurais un spare, ce sera nickel.

Par contre toujours un eMac au garage déposé par le plombier ... ça ira bientôt à la benne, trop gros en cathodique pour moi, je me limite à l'iMac G3.


----------



## tantoillane (24 Janvier 2021)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ahh, personne la veut ma 256, alors... Bon, tant pis, elle traînera avec toutes les autres dans la boîte à ram ^^ Et la petite 512 ?



Bonsoir,

Si c'est toujours dispo, et que la boîte à RAM n'a pas digéré les-dites RAM, je serais interessé pour les deux  
Si tu as gardé le câble d'alim, et que tu ne l'utilises pas pour ton projet, je suis également preneur. C'est l'époque où Apple utilisait les câble d'alim "trèfle" et à part piquer celui d'une autre machine, je n'en ai pas sous le coude (et puis en blanc c'est tellement mieux  )

Ca avance avec le "pivot de l'enfer" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2021)

tantoillane a dit:


> Si tu as gardé le câble d'alim, et que tu ne l'utilises pas pour ton projet, je suis également preneur. C'est l'époque où Apple utilisait les câble d'alim "trèfle" et à part piquer celui d'une autre machine, je n'en ai pas sous le coude (et puis en blanc c'est tellement mieux  )


Mince, c'est très bête, ça, je n'y ai pas pensé, et tu ne m'as pas demandé, j'en ai plusieurs, dont au moins deux blancs !


----------



## tantoillane (25 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, c'est très bête, ça, je n'y ai pas pensé, et tu ne m'as pas demandé, j'en ai plusieurs, dont au moins deux blancs !



Je crois que j'étais déjà ailleurs "_est-ce qu'il me reste du HDD IDE ...  sinon pour 5$ il y a des adaptateurs IDE-SATA, j'ai du 2"5 en pagaille ... Tiens c'est vrai que c'était l'époque des Apple Pro Speakers, ce serait marrant d'en retrouver aussi ...._" Et j'en ai oublié que le zing fonctionne pas sur pile  J'avoue aussi que je n'avais pas en tête que c'est du câble trèfle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2021)

Ah, pour les "pro-speakers", j'ai les boules (quatre, même) mais pas les jacks (très spéciaux), je les avais un temps utilisées avec un vieil ampli Philips de 2x7W que j'ai encore (acheté en 1970, au tout début de la rue St Lazare, près du carrefour Chateaudun).

Bon, si tu as l'occasion de repasser dans mon quartier, fais moi signe, je ressortirais un de ces câbles d'alim.


----------



## tantoillane (3 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Bon je ne l’ai pas fait, une fois la carte installé, je l’ai démarré normalement.


Alors, ça donne quoi cette carte Airport ? Puisqu'elle vient initialement d'un iMac G3 et que je pense avoir remis en état l'alim de l'iMac de Pascal, si tu lâches l'affaire, je tente le coup moi aussi  Je me sens joueur ce soir :

@Pascal 77  : c'est bien l'alim qui était en cause dans le non démarrage. Pas de 12V, le diagnostique général était rapide, mais le détail moins évident.
Visuellement, vraiment nickel, peut-être un peu de chauffe au pied d'un transistor de puissance, et encore, pas certain. Tous les condensateurs paraissent OK : pas de fuite, pas de gonflement. Ce qui est rapidement sûr, c'est que c'est bien la seconde demie moitiée de l'alim qui est en cause car la sortie du pont de diode sur la première demie moitié est OK.

Plusieurs commentaires sur internet parlaient d'une astuce qui consiste à chauffer l'alimentation au sèche cheveux pour qu'elle reparte. J'ai donc pensé que la thermistance pouvait déconner. En la testant, elle semblait fonctionner normalement : la résistance varie rapidement dès qu'on la met du four  mais n'ayant pas retrouvé sa référence, impossible de savoir si les courbes sont bonnes. J'ai donc remplacé la thermistance par différentes valeurs de résistance pour voir si je peux trouver la valeur de R qui passe l'alim en protection. Je n'ai pas trouvé. En revanche, je m'aperçois qu'à la mise sous tension, l'alim fournit de façon très transitoire quelques 0,5V à 5V selon R et retombe rapidement à 0V : ça sent quand même la panne coté circuit de contrôle et non côté puissance. J'avais déjà testé les quelques résistances CMS de la carte. Il restait donc éventuellement les supply contrôleurs, mais cet effet transistoir était assez caractéristique d'un condensateur. J'ai donc remplacé les 5 "petits" condo (entre 1 et 100 uF) et laissé les "gros" directement en sortie 12V.
Conclusion : je ne sais pas lequel des 5 était en cause, mais j'ai retrouvé du 12V en sortie d'alim. Je n'ai pas encore remonté l'iMac, donc je ne sais toujours pas s'il boot, mais ça semble tout de même beaucoup mieux parti.

Si ça peut un jour servir à quelqu'un : je commençais à me dire qu'une solution serait de changer l'alim par une 12V classique. En mettant un disque 2"5 au lieu du 3"5, une 180W doit pouvoir rentrer. Mais voilà, s'il est certain que l'alim ne produit que du 12V et que l'étage 12V->5V pour le CD et le HDD est en fait sur la carte mère ; il y avait tout de même ce fil bleu, qui n'est relié ni au GND ni au 12V et dont l'utilité m'échappe toujours. Et bien il génère à présent un 0,5V (alim déconnectée de la carte mère).

Je donnerai la suite des nouvelles si vous êtes curieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2021)

tantoillane a dit:


> il y avait tout de même ce fil bleu, qui n'est relié ni au GND ni au 12V et dont l'utilité m'échappe toujours. Et bien il génère à présent un 0,5V (alim déconnectée de la carte mère).


Ça ne serait pas le fil qui permet le démarrage du Mac (l'appui sur le bouton envoie ces 0,5 V au circuit commandant le démarrage ?) ?


----------



## woz86 (3 Février 2021)

tantoillane a dit:


> Alors, ça donne quoi cette carte Airport ?


Je n’ai pas pris le temps d’y regarder encore, c’est dans ma liste de tâches.


----------



## woz86 (26 Juillet 2021)

Est-ce que quelqu’un aurait à céder dans ses affaires un adaptateur DB15/VGA avec switch ?


----------



## FdeB (26 Juillet 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu’un aurait à céder dans ses affaires un adaptateur DB15/VGA avec switch ?


Hello, Je dois en avoir dans mon grenier, je vais essayer de te trouver ça…


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2021)

Tiens, en passant par ici, j'ai deux épaves de MBP 15 "unibody" pour pièces : une de "late 2008" (C2D) et une de "mid 2010" (Core i5), les deux pour pièces (Coque et écran dans les deux cas, les CM sont mortes, et Ram et stockage récupéré)


----------



## jab2 (2 Août 2021)

lercat a dit:


> Nous déménageons bientôt donc nous donnons :
> Divers ordinateurs - génération antidiluvienne comme un Macintosh Quadra 700,  Centris 650, lecteur SyQuest, Performa 5200 & diverses pièces : claviers adb, câbles, bouchons scsi... Tout n'a plus été testé depuis belle lurette
> Si cela peut intéresser - n'hésitez pas à passer.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, je ne sais pas si l'annonce est toujours d'actualité, mais Quadra 700 ça m'intéresse !!


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2021)

jab2 a dit:


> Bonjour, je ne sais pas si l'annonce est toujours d'actualité, mais Quadra 700 ça m'intéresse !!


Vu que le post date de 2010, ça m'étonnerait...


----------



## jab2 (2 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Vu que le post date de 2010, ça m'étonnerait...


Ok je sors !


----------



## boninmi (2 Août 2021)

jab2 a dit:


> Ok je sors !


Il y a des déménagements qui prennent du temps ...
OK, je sors aussi .


----------



## Neyres (2 Août 2021)

Je cherche un écran pour MacBook Pro 1.1 Model A1150 ( Core Duo ) 15 pouces 
Je suis en Suisse ( Valais ) si quelqu'un à ça dans la région. Merci


----------



## Nanardtetard (5 Août 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, en passant par ici, j'ai deux épaves de MBP 15 "unibody" pour pièces : une de "late 2008" (C2D) et une de "mid 2010" (Core i5), les deux pour pièces (Coque et écran dans les deux cas, les CM sont mortes, et Ram et stockage récupéré)



Bonjour, si il reste un lecteur CD ça m’intéresse !


----------



## Invité (5 Août 2021)

Nanardtetard a dit:


> Bonjour, si il reste un lecteur CD ça m’intéresse !


Il me semble qu'il m'en reste au moins 1 à la maison, mais c'est les premiers en ATA je crois. Pas SATA.
Si tu es intéressé, envoie un MP


----------



## Shinto (14 Août 2021)

Salut à tous,

Je retape le Macintosh Plus 1Mo de mon beau-père. Après un gros nettoyage et un lancement réussi, l'engrenage d'éjection du lecteur de disquette à bien entendu claqué (comme signalé un peu partout, et en particulier sur l'excellent blog de GP Bonneau - Merci à lui au passage pour les infos  ).

Si quelqu'un à ça dans ses tiroirs, ça m'intéresserait pas mal... Je suis sur la région vannetaise. Où alors si vous connaissez un vendeur (Ebay ou autre) qui fait du bon boulot, je suis preneur aussi.

​Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2021)

Je ne connais pas de tels vendeurs, mais si tu te sens capable de remonter ce lecteur, peut-être pourrais tu te tourner vers un prestataire en impression 3D ?


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Août 2021)

Shinto a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je retape le Macintosh Plus 1Mo de mon beau-père. Après un gros nettoyage et un lancement réussi, l'engrenage d'éjection du lecteur de disquette à bien entendu claqué (comme signalé un peu partout, et en particulier sur l'excellent blog de GP Bonneau - Merci à lui au passage pour les infos  ).
> 
> ...


Merci pour le retour, bien content que toutes ces infos servent à quelque chose ;-)

On trouve pas mal d'annonces pour ces petits pignons en plastique sur la baie.
J'en ai encore un peu en réserve donc je n'ai pas encore tester la solidité de ces re-fabrications sur imprimantes 3D (ça viendra).








						Apple  Macintosh 1x GEAR for 800K or 2M SONY FLOPPY DRIVE MP-F51W MP-F75W  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Apple  Macintosh 1x GEAR for 800K or 2M SONY FLOPPY DRIVE MP-F51W MP-F75W sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				











						Apple Macintosh  Lot 2 gears 800K or 2M Sony Floppy Drive MP-F51W MP-F75W  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Apple Macintosh  Lot 2 gears 800K or 2M Sony Floppy Drive MP-F51W MP-F75W sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				











						Apple Macintosh 3x engranajes Sony Floppy Drive MP-F51W MP-F75W Gear 512k 800k  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Apple Macintosh 3x engranajes Sony Floppy Drive MP-F51W MP-F75W Gear 512k 800k sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				











						Apple Macintosh 800K 1.44MB Replacement Floppy Drive Eject Gear MFD-75W MFD-51W  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Apple Macintosh 800K 1.44MB Replacement Floppy Drive Eject Gear MFD-75W MFD-51W sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr
				



et il y en a d'autres...


----------



## Shinto (15 Août 2021)

Merci Pascal et GP. Le vendeur espagnol me botte pas mal (je l'avais déjà repéré...). Pas trop cher et frais de port acceptable. Je vais prendre le lot de 2. On verra à l'usage. J'ouvrirai un fil si besoin pour le suivi de cette affaire.


----------



## Rob_93 (15 Août 2021)

Bonjour à tous, 

Vendredi j’ai récupéré un lot de Mac, comportant un Centris 660AV, un Performa 630, un moniteur pour IIgs, un AppleCD SC, un PowerBook 145 et un IBM PS/2 (sacrilège !). Mon petit souci c’est que depuis un an je cherchais un moniteur compatible avec mon IIgs et je l’ai trouvé, malheureusement pas de câble DB-15 avec… Si quelqu’un avait ça, ce serait super. 

Au passage l’Apple CD SC n’avait pas de caddy pour mettre le CD et la lentille du lecteur CD du Performa 630 est morte (C’est un Apple CD300i, juste la lentille ou un lecteur HS avec bonne lentille suffit). Donc si quelqu’un a ces pièces je serais ravi !

Merci !


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Août 2021)

Un caddy, je dois avoir ça, je te l'envoie. Sympa le CD SC, avec un SE c'est top ;-)
Le câble, j'ai pas, sur les vieux Mac, à part le premier 13", la plupart du temps les câbles sont à demeure sur les moniteurs.
Un CD300i HS j'ai pas non plus.

PS/2, j'ai eu ça au boulot, j'aimais bien, faut dire que passer du PC XT/AT avec ses disquettes 5 1/4 et ses écrans mode texte aux   disquettes 3 1/2 et écrans VGA, c'était bien ;-) et les premières version de Windows ;-)) Mais pour moi c'était trop tard, j'étais devenu Macophile


----------



## Rob_93 (15 Août 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un caddy, je dois avoir ça, je te l'envoie. Sympa le CD SC, avec un SE c'est top ;-)
> Le câble, j'ai pas, sur les vieux Mac, à part le premier 13", la plupart du temps les câbles sont à demeure sur les moniteurs.
> Un CD300i HS j'ai pas non plus.
> 
> PS/2, j'ai eu ça au boulot, j'aimais bien, faut dire que passer du PC XT/AT avec ses disquettes 5 1/4 et ses écrans mode texte aux   disquettes 3 1/2 et écrans VGA, c'était bien ;-) et les premières version de Windows ;-)) Mais pour moi c'était trop tard, j'étais devenu Macophile


Ce serait top pour le caddy ! J’ai hâte de le tester avec mon SE ou un IIci ! Tiens moi au courant si tu en as un en trop.

Pour le PS/2 c’est vrai que c’est une très bonne machine, je n’en avais jamais eu ni utilisé auparavant (toujours vécu avec un Mac à proximité). Il faut bien un début à tout. Je vais probablement mettre une version de Windows 2.x dessus.


----------



## Rob_93 (23 Août 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Un caddy, je dois avoir ça, je te l'envoie. Sympa le CD SC, avec un SE c'est top ;-)
> Le câble, j'ai pas, sur les vieux Mac, à part le premier 13", la plupart du temps les câbles sont à demeure sur les moniteurs.
> Un CD300i HS j'ai pas non plus.
> 
> PS/2, j'ai eu ça au boulot, j'aimais bien, faut dire que passer du PC XT/AT avec ses disquettes 5 1/4 et ses écrans mode texte aux   disquettes 3 1/2 et écrans VGA, c'était bien ;-) et les premières version de Windows ;-)) Mais pour moi c'était trop tard, j'étais devenu Macophile


Merci énormément pour le caddy pour mon Apple CD SC!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2021)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Pour le PS/2 c’est vrai que c’est une très bonne machine, je n’en avais jamais eu ni utilisé auparavant (toujours vécu avec un Mac à proximité). Il faut bien un début à tout. Je vais probablement mettre une version de Windows 2.x dessus.



Si je peux me permettre, oublie Windows 2.x et mets lui un Windows 3.0, 3.1 ou 3.11, ça sera nettement mieux !


----------



## Rob_93 (24 Août 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, oublie Windows 2.x et mets lui un Windows 3.0, 3.1 ou 3.11, ça sera nettement mieux !


Je ferais avec ce que j’ai sous la main surtout, merci du conseil


----------



## Invité (24 Août 2021)

Bon, je sais bien que c'est le forum "don" pis ça,fait un moment que je n'ai pas participé à la partie don.

[unsure] Mais suite à un crash de la radeon 7000 mac édition de mon (beloved) StarMax, je serais ravi de pouvoir en trouver une autre (même moyennement finances raisonnables) [/unsure]


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Bon, je sais bien que c'est le forum "don" pis ça,fait un moment que je n'ai pas participé à la partie don.
> 
> [unsure] Mais suite à un crash de la radeon 7000 mac édition de mon (beloved) StarMax, je serais ravi de pouvoir en trouver une autre (même moyennement finances raisonnables) [/unsure]


C'est une PCI, ou une AGP ?

Bon, de toute façon, après vérification, je n'ai plus la Radeon 9000 Pro AGP (Mac) que j'avais, j'ai déjà du la donner, désolé


----------



## Invité (26 Août 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est une PCI, ou une AGP ?
> 
> Bon, de toute façon, après vérification, je n'ai plus la Radeon 9000 Pro AGP (Mac) que j'avais, j'ai déjà du la donner, désolé


Salut Pascal, merci.
Effectivement, remarque pertinente, je cherche une carte PCI qui puisse fonctionner avec OS9.1.
Le StarMax ne peut pas dépasser OS9.1 donc une Radeon 9200 ne pourra pas fonctionner correctement puisqu'il faut 9.2.2.

Idéalement je cherche une 7xxx ou 8xxx, je pourrais d'ailleurs échanger ma 9200 qui a besoin de 9.2.2


----------



## Invité (31 Août 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Salut Pascal, merci.
> Effectivement, remarque pertinente, je cherche une carte PCI qui puisse fonctionner avec OS9.1.
> Le StarMax ne peut pas dépasser OS9.1 donc une Radeon 9200 ne pourra pas fonctionner correctement puisqu'il faut 9.2.2.
> 
> Idéalement je cherche une 7xxx ou 8xxx, je pourrais d'ailleurs échanger ma 9200 qui a besoin de 9.2.2


Bah, en fait, je vais garder ma 9200.
Je croyais que la carte vidéo de mon vieux G3B/B était en AGP. En fait c'était une Rage Pro 128 PCI.
J'ai mis la 9200 dans le G3 et la Rage Pro dans le StarMax et ça marche nickel.
Bon, pour un ordi que j'utilise plusieurs fois par semaine (le StarMax en 9.1), je passe de 128Mo de VRAM à 16Mo, mais au moins ça fonctionne correctement.

Bref, sujet clos de mon côté


----------



## Rated00 (6 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous, 
Suite à l'achat d'un Powerbook G3 Wallstreet, je cherche un lecteur de disquettes compatible. L'un d'entre vous en possèderait-il un ? 
Cordialement, 
Rated00


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2021)

Ouh ! Compliqué, ça, autant sur les deux modèles suivant, trouver un lecteur USB est relativement facile, autant sur un Wallstreet ou un PDQ, c'est compliqué, déjà, à l'époque, les lecteurs de disquettes "baie d'extension" ne courraient pas les rues, mais 23 ans après, en trouver un risque de relever du parcours du combattant.

Je pense que tu aurais peut-être plus de chances de trouver une PC-Card USB compatible Mac, ce qui te permettrait d'utiliser un lecteur de disquettes USB !


----------



## lolomala (2 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour j'ai besoins d'une carte pav ou d'un transformateur flyback pour mon imac g3 se j'en cherche partout je pourrais même payer personne n'en donne cordialement


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2021)

lolomala a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai besoins d'une carte pav ou d'un transformateur flyback pour mon imac g3 se j'en cherche partout je pourrais même payer personne n'en donne cordialement


Il y en a des complets à 10€ sur LBC


----------



## Shinto (28 Octobre 2021)

Hello,
J'ai un projet bidouille sous l'coude pour mon PowerBook G3 Pismo. Après l'avoir overclocké (400 -> 500 Mhz), je m'attaque au lecteur CD/DVD. Je lui ai collé un superdrive d'un de mes anciens Mini G4 et ça fonctionne très bien. Mais problème, il manque sur le Pismo le cache de son lecteur DVD original... (acheté comme ça sur LBC). Donc, sans le cache, c'est moche et ça prend la poussière... Et redonc, d'une part je recherche un cache (et uniquement le cache ), et d'autre part, une fois ce cache trouvé, je compte y faire une jolie fente façon mange-disque... 






A tout hasard, si l'un de vous avait ça dans ses tiroirs, ch'uis preneur...


----------



## boninmi (28 Octobre 2021)

Bricoler un joli petit cache en bois ?


----------



## Shinto (28 Octobre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Bricoler un joli petit cache en bois ?


C’est pas exclu


----------



## v1nce29 (28 Octobre 2021)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ben tout l'intérêt de la lampe réside dans le pivot, donc forcément, je le garde...
> Je suis en train de tout faire pour ne pas avoir à couper les fils qui vont à l'écran, mais autant dire que je prends à peu près six fois plus de temps que si je devais me débarrasser des pièces ^^
> Mais si elles peuvent servir, ça ne me dérange pas.
> C'est bien l'alim, mais c'est carrément un bout de la carte d'alim qui a grillé, ça a fait une belle grosse trace noire au niveau de la connectique des fils qui viennent de la prise. Et quand j'ai vu l'intérieur de la machine, je ne suis pas étonnée... Une couche de poussière telle que forcément, ben...
> ...



C'est toi qui a commis çà ?


			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2052617744.htm


----------



## ness_Du_frat (28 Octobre 2021)

Non ^^ J'ai eu beaucoup trop de boulot ces derniers mois, mes morceaux de G4 sont toujours dans un carton en attendant le montage. Il faut dire que je voulais faire un truc un peu complexe avec station de charge et peut-être même base lumineuse qui change de couleur (oui, j'aime pas les choses simples) donc forcément, ça se faisait pas en trois secondes ^^


----------



## FdeB (28 Octobre 2021)

Shinto a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai un projet bidouille sous l'coude pour mon PowerBook G3 Pismo. Après l'avoir overclocké (400 -> 500 Mhz), je m'attaque au lecteur CD/DVD. Je lui ai collé un superdrive d'un de mes anciens Mini G4 et ça fonctionne très bien. Mais problème, il manque sur le Pismo le cache de son lecteur DVD original... (acheté comme ça sur LBC). Donc, sans le cache, c'est moche et ça prend la poussière... Et redonc, d'une part je recherche un cache (et uniquement le cache ), et d'autre part, une fois ce cache trouvé, je compte y faire une jolie fente façon mange-disque...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 244073
> ...


je crois que j'ai un lombard ou un pismo sans écran dans mon grenier de campagne. si ce n'est pas urgent je peux aller fouiller quand j'y serai…


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2021)

Je confirme la faisabilité de la manip pour l'avoir moi-même réalisée sur un lecteur de mon Pismo (qui est aussi un 400 overclocké à 500).


----------



## FdeB (29 Octobre 2021)

v1nce29 a dit:


> C'est toi qui a commis çà ?
> 
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2052617744.htm


Oh mon dieu…


----------



## Shinto (30 Octobre 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je confirme la faisabilité de la manip pour l'avoir moi-même réalisée sur un lecteur de mon Pismo (qui est aussi un 400 overclocké à 50


Cool... Tu a encore la bête ? et si oui, est-ce que tu pourrais poster quelques photos pour voir le rendu ?


----------



## Shinto (30 Octobre 2021)

FdeB a dit:


> je crois que j'ai un lombard ou un pismo sans écran dans mon grenier de campagne. si ce n'est pas urgent je peux aller fouiller quand j'y serai…


Hello FdeB, non rien d'urgent...  C'est de la pure bidouille le Pismo fonctionne bien sans ça... Merci, en tout cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2021)

Shinto a dit:


> Cool... Tu a encore la bête ? et si oui, est-ce que tu pourrais poster quelques photos pour voir le rendu ?


Voilà (la photo est vieille, mais j'ai toujours la bête, le lecteur "slot-in" est un combo (lecteur DVD et graveur CD)) :




​


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Octobre 2021)

J'ai une alim pour G5 17" blanc mort à cause des condensateurs.


----------



## woz86 (31 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai une alim pour G5 17" blanc mort à cause des condensateurs.


Tu n’as pas une carte graphique, sur le mien depuis peu j’ai une bande noire vertical sur l’écran.


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Octobre 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu n’as pas une carte graphique, sur le mien depuis peu j’ai une bande noire vertical sur l’écran.


Non, désolé. La carte graphique c'est ce qui a claqué à cause des condos.


----------



## Marold (11 Novembre 2021)

Suite à la remise en forme d'un eMac ( voir ici https://forums.macg.co/threads/emac-powermac6-4.1365895/ ) je cherche deux barrettes de 1 GB mémoire sdram pc2700 à 333 MHz. Au pire une de 512 mo.

J'ai des barrettes à proposer


----------



## Marold (11 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai une alim pour G5 17" blanc mort à cause des condensateurs.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 244331


J'ai le même iMac G5 17 pouces complet avec les condensateurs peut-être morts aussi, si ça intéresse quelqu'un.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Novembre 2021)

Salut ! 
J'ai une carte AirPort et son adaptateur pour la placer dans un iMac G3 dont je ne risque pas d'avoir la moindre utilité, puisque je n'ai plus d'iMac G3 en ma possession. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un veut que je lui envoie ça par La Poste dans un paquet bulle ? 

A bientôt ;-)


----------



## woz86 (13 Novembre 2021)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un veut que je lui envoie ça par La Poste dans un paquet bulle ?


Je suis preneur !


----------



## Gwen (21 Novembre 2021)

J'ai trois connecteurs permettant de placer les cartes à l'horizontale. je ne sais pas si cela peut intéresser quelqu'un, mais ils risquent de finir à la poubelle, car ça fait 20 ans que je les ai et ils n'ont jamais servis


----------



## woz86 (21 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai trois connecteurs permettant de placer les cartes à l'horizontale. je ne sais pas si cela peut intéresser quelqu'un, mais ils risquent de finir à la poubelle, car ça fait 20 ans que je les ai et ils n'ont jamais servis


C’est pour quel modèle de machine et qu’elle carte ?


----------



## Gwen (21 Novembre 2021)

Franchement aucune idée. Ça traînais dans un tiroir.


----------



## karabistouille (9 Janvier 2022)

Donne carte processeur Crescendo /L2 G3 400Mhz
pour powermac 4400 5400 5500 6400 6500 7200
performa 54xx, 6360, 64xx
Mac 20e anniversaire
powerbase Starmax Umax

sans garantie de fonctionnement

Sur Rennes et environs


----------



## karabistouille (9 Janvier 2022)

Recherche Alimentation de PowerMac G4 MDD





						Power Macintosh G4 1.25 DP (MDD) Specs (Mirrored Drive Doors, M8573LL/A, PowerMac3,6, M8570, 1914): EveryMac.com
					

Technical specifications for the Power Macintosh G4 1.25 DP (MDD). Dates sold, processor type, memory info, hard drive details, price and more.




					everymac.com
				



Sur Rennes et environs


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2022)

karabistouille a dit:


> Donne carte processeur Crescendo /L2 G3 400Mhz
> pour powermac 4400 5400 5500 6400 6500 7200
> performa 54xx, 6360, 64xx
> Mac 20e anniversaire
> ...


Je serais bien intéressé !


----------



## woz86 (10 Janvier 2022)

Moi aussi si un envoi est possible à mes frais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2022)

karabistouille a dit:


> Recherche Alimentation de PowerMac G4 MDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu ne trouves pas, tu peux faire ce que j'avais fait sur mon "Fw800" (2x1,42 Ghz) à l'époque : adapter une alim de PC, ça n'a que deux seul inconvénients : les ports Firewire ne sont plus alimentés électriquement (mais ils fonctionnent avec des disques disposant de leur propre alimentation, seuls les "auto-alimentés" ne fonctionnent pas), et il en est de même pour le port ADC de la carte vidéo, tu ne peux donc plus utiliser d'écran alimentés électriquement par ce port (moniteurs Apple Studio et Cinema Display, donc), ceci en raison de la tension manquante sur l'alim PC (+21V de mémoire).

Mon conseil : à moins de trouver une alim de PC ayant des dimensions similaires à celle du Mac, la laisser à l'extérieur du boîtier, le circuit de refroidissement de ce Mac est très étudié, et si l'absence d'alim à l'emplacement prévu ne pose pas problème, une alim positionnée ailleurs risque de compromettre le dit refroidissement.


----------



## karabistouille (10 Janvier 2022)

karabistouille a dit:


> Donne carte processeur Crescendo /L2 G3 400Mhz
> pour powermac 4400 5400 5500 6400 6500 7200
> performa 54xx, 6360, 64xx
> Mac 20e anniversaire
> ...


Je précise ...
je ne donne que la carte processeur , toutes les machines mentionnées sont les machines compatibles avec la carte, pas des machines que je donne


----------



## woz86 (10 Janvier 2022)

Oui tout à fait, j’ai compris par la suite.

Un envoi est possible ?


----------



## karabistouille (10 Janvier 2022)

bon je suis trop novice pour créer des messages privés ...
si "Invité"  , qui a répondu le 1er est toujours intéressé , (et si en plus ça peut être sur Rennes ... ) c'est pour lui . 

sinon moi je veux bien envoyer 
il faut juste savoir que elle a servi dans un 5500 quelques années, puis l'écran du 5500 ayant rendu l'âme j'ai jeté l'ordi mais gardé la carte ... dans un emballage electrostatique ... mais ça fait plus de 10 ans (je dirais 15 à vrai dire ) ...  donc voilà il y a des (de fortes ?) chances que ça soit un envoi ... pour rien   (mais quitte à l'avoir gardée tout ce temps ...au pire je veux bien l'envoyer à vos frais )


----------



## karabistouille (10 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu ne trouves pas, tu peux faire ce que j'avais fait sur mon "Fw800" (2x1,42 Ghz) à l'époque : adapter une alim de PC, ça n'a que deux seul inconvénients : les ports Firewire ne sont plus alimentés électriquement (mais ils fonctionnent avec des disques disposant de leur propre alimentation, seuls les "auto-alimentés" ne fonctionnent pas), et il en est de même pour le port ADC de la carte vidéo, tu ne peux donc plus utiliser d'écran alimentés électriquement par ce port (moniteurs Apple Studio et Cinema Display, donc), ceci en raison de la tension manquante sur l'alim PC (+21V de mémoire).
> 
> Mon conseil : à moins de trouver une alim de PC ayant des dimensions similaires à celle du Mac, la laisser à l'extérieur du boîtier, le circuit de refroidissement de ce Mac est très étudié, et si l'absence d'alim à l'emplacement prévu ne pose pas problème, une alim positionnée ailleurs risque de compromettre le dit refroidissement.


Merci pour les infos !

oui j'ai pas pensé à l'alim PC en externe ... 
je vais me repencher sur le sujet ...


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, oui se suis toujours intéressé.
Je passe par Rennes de temps en temps, mais je préfèrerais aussi un envoi, à mes frais bien entendu.


----------



## karabistouille (15 Janvier 2022)

Donne 2 barettes de mémoire 168 broches 64 Mo (pour powermac 9500/8500/7500/7200/6500/6400)

Sans garantie (stockées en vrac dans une enveloppe ... à la cave, et pas moyen de tester)


----------



## dandu (15 Janvier 2022)

Ca m'intéresse !


----------



## Invité (15 Janvier 2022)

Dommage que ce soit des 5v, mais bon les 3,3v sont rares pour la carte mère Tanzania.

Merci pour la carte L2


----------



## Invité (19 Janvier 2022)

karabistouille a dit:


> Donne carte processeur Crescendo /L2 G3 400Mhz
> pour powermac 4400 5400 5500 6400 6500 7200
> performa 54xx, 6360, 64xx
> Mac 20e anniversaire
> ...


carte bien reçue et parfaitement fonctionnelle !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2022)

Naguère, j'avais cette carte dans un 5500/275, ça faisait déjà une grosse différence, alors, dans un 4400, j'imagine !


----------



## Invité (19 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Naguère, j'avais cette carte dans un 5500/275, ça faisait déjà une grosse différence, alors, dans un 4400, j'imagine !


Ah ouais, avec un bus @50MHz au lieu du 40MHz du Starmax.
A priori ça aurait pu donner du G3@500GHz alors que pour moi c'est limité au G3@400MHz à cause du bus…

Mais c'est cool, pour mon second Starmax qui n'en bénéficiait pas…


----------



## karabistouille (19 Janvier 2022)

Vraiment Cool  
Longue seconde vie à elle !


----------



## karabistouille (20 Janvier 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Naguère, j'avais cette carte dans un 5500/275, ça faisait déjà une grosse différence, alors, dans un 4400, j'imagine !


Elle était aussi installée sur cette machine ! Enfin c'était il y a plus de 15 ans !

Chouette machine multimédia pour l'époque  le 5500.
Tout intégré avec écran et hp
Tuner tv intégré... avec télécommande !
C'était sympa  !
Une autre époque !


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Janvier 2022)

__





						Power Macintosh 5500 et Compact Flash
					

Pour continuer sur le sujet du remplacement des disques dur ATA sur les vieux Mac #1, j'ai fait quelques essais pour remplacer celui du 5500 par une carte Compact Flash.  C'est un 5500 "Black Edition" de 1997 avec un carte G3/400 dans le slot L2 (à la place de la carte cache 256k) et 128Mo de...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## lolomala (13 Février 2022)

Bonjour j'aurais vraiment besoin d'un lecteur cd trappe pour imac première génération ou le cache en plastique transparent de la trappe car je l'ai endommagée alors si quelqu'un en aurait je pourrais même le payer car je ne trouve pas de remplacement
Cordialement


----------



## woz86 (17 Février 2022)

Je recherche si quelqu’un aurait cela dans son stock de pièces détachées, les deux vis grise au niveau de la poignée sur un Macintosh 512k, mais les vis doivent être toutes communes au Macintosh compact (128, 512, Plus et SE).
Je n’en ai plus dans mes pièces détachées et il me manque les deux sur mon deuxième 512k.
Merci


----------



## v1nce29 (21 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

Juste pour savoir. Est-il acceptable de poster ici des dons de matériel Mac provenant  du Bon Coin ?
Du coup il faut que ce soit du jurassic (pre unibody ?) ou pas ?

Ou bien l'expérience montre que les offres ne durent pas assez longtemps
Exemple: don de clavier


			https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2120668160.htm


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Ou bien l'expérience montre que les offres ne durent pas assez longtemps



En tous cas, il n'aura pas fallu longtemps à cette annonce là pour disparaitre ! Mais la démarche ne me semble pas idiote ; il faudrait que cela reste mesuré, bien sûr. Nos modérateurs donneront leur avis sur la question.

Sinon, je viens re-proposer à la communauté le HDD offert par @ness_Du_frat 
Il fonctionne nickel bien qu'un peu bruyant, mais j'ai finalement mis à un SSD dans mon iMac. Avec seulement 2Go de RAM, ça apporte un peu de fluidité.


			https://filedn.eu/lVLvWdBPnzPFLhdP0zsLP7J/images_web/MacGe/HDD_iMac_IDE_60GB-1.jpg
		



			https://filedn.eu/lVLvWdBPnzPFLhdP0zsLP7J/images_web/MacGe/HDD_iMac_IDE_60GB-2.jpg


----------



## Anthony (23 Février 2022)

tantoillane a dit:


> Nos modérateurs donneront leur avis sur la question.


Si l'idée, c’est d’utiliser les forums de MacG comme un canal de plus pour faire la retape d’une annonce LBC d’un membre qui vient de débarquer ici, c’est niet. Si l’idée, c’est qu’un membre impliqué depuis de nombreuses années propose en même temps une pièce ici et sur LBC, pourquoi pas. (Et je le rappelle, ici, on parle _uniquement_ de *dons*. Ce qui devrait sérieusement limiter l’intérêt de la première démarche il me semble.)


----------



## tantoillane (23 Février 2022)

Si j'ai bien compris la démarche, ce serait en fait ni l'un ni l'autre. L'idée serait plutôt de relayer les annonces de dons sur LBC (si, si LBC permet de poster des dons), même de parfaits inconnus. Supposons qu'un Apple 1 monté par Steve est proposé comme don sur LBC, et bien hop, l'info est relayée ici pour qu'un membre qui suit la communauté MacGé mais qui n'est pas forcément accro au bon coin ait une chance de l'avoir. LBC permettant déjà de filtrer pour n'afficher que les dons, il ne faudrait bien sûr relayer que lorsque l'équipement en vaut vraiment la peine.

Pour ma part, après le 60GB 3"5 d'hier, j'ajoute celui-ci :


			https://filedn.eu/lVLvWdBPnzPFLhdP0zsLP7J/images_web/MacGe/HDD_Apple_IDE_2.5_inch_4GB.jpg
		

Toujours en IDE, mais 2"5 4GB. Je ne sais plus d'où il provient, mais il est testé et fonctionne.


----------



## woz86 (23 Février 2022)

tantoillane a dit:


> Supposons qu'un Apple 1 monté par Steve est proposé comme don sur LBC,


Même en vente, tu n’en verras jamais un sur lbc ;-)


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Même en vente, tu n’en verras jamais un sur lbc ;-)


Si si, ceux qui sont tombés du camion


----------



## woz86 (23 Février 2022)

Il doit y en avoir que un seul en France, celui de Jean-Louis Gassée.


----------



## Anthony (23 Février 2022)

tantoillane a dit:


> L'idée serait plutôt de relayer les annonces de dons sur LBC (si, si LBC permet de poster des dons), même de parfaits inconnus.


Pourquoi pas, tant que l’on parle toujours de dons, et toujours des machines « classiques » (donc pré-Intel). Je suppose qu’on verra ce que cela donne à l’usage.



woz86 a dit:


> Il doit y en avoir que un seul en France, celui de Jean-Louis Gassée.


Sans rien dévoiler par ailleurs, au moins deux. (Mais le deuxième n’est pas chez moi, hein.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2022)

Tiens, en parlant de dons, j'ai un PowerBook 1400 cs à qui il ne manque pour fonctionner que la nappe IDE (j'ai la nappe mais il y a 4 ou 5 pistes de coupées dessus). Il est dépourvu de disque dur (mais je peux en fournir un de capacité modeste, quoi que sans doute supérieure à sa capacité d'origine) et de module externe (CD et/ou disquettes), mais est par contre doté d'une carte d'extension pour moniteur externe, et d'une petite carte d'extension mémoire (en plus de sa mémoire soudée). je pense que ça lui fait 16 Mo en tout … à vérifier. Je ne cherche pas à le remettre en marche car j'en ai un autre en parfait état.

Si quelqu'un est intéressé … -> MP


----------



## tantoillane (3 Mars 2022)

J'ajoute la RAM de l'iMac G4 à la liste :

*RAM PC133 DIMM + SO-DIMM *(non testée)


----------



## dapi (5 Mars 2022)

Donne alimentation Apple modèle AA 11040C, probablement pour Apple II. Après le changement d'un condensateur céramique, elle délivre bien les 4 tensions mentionnées.


----------



## dapi (5 Mars 2022)

Donne adaptateur écran mac vers VGA. 2 mâle/mâle et  1 femelle/femelle.


----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2022)

dapi a dit:


> Donne alimentation Apple modèle AA 11040C, probablement pour Apple II. Après le changement d'un condensateur céramique, elle délivre bien les 4 tensions mentionnées.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si elle convient pour un II GS, je serais preneur.


----------



## patrickg53 (5 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

je donne différentes barrettes de DDR1 et 2.

Plus à venir.


----------



## dapi (10 Mars 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Si elle convient pour un II GS, je serais preneur.


Aucune idée


----------



## woz86 (10 Mars 2022)

Je suis preneur sinon


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2022)

En fait en regardant les spec du II GS, à priori ce n'est pas la bonne. Ca serait pour un IIE
Je passe la main !


----------



## woz86 (10 Mars 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Ca serait pour un IIE


Et j’ai un IIe ;-)


----------



## patrickg53 (11 Mars 2022)

Voici la collection complète de DDR 1, 2 et 3


----------



## patrickg53 (11 Mars 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu n’as pas une carte graphique, sur le mien depuis peu j’ai une bande noire vertical sur l’écran.



Est-ce que vous cherchez encore ? Si oui, c'est une carte graphique AGP ou PCI express qu'il vous faut ?


----------



## woz86 (11 Mars 2022)

patrickg53 a dit:


> Est-ce que vous cherchez encore ? Si oui, c'est une carte graphique AGP ou PCI express qu'il vous faut ?


Bonne question, je n’ai pas pris le temps de le démonter, c’est un iMac A1208.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2022)

Alors ne te casses pas le tronc à ouvrir, ce modèle n'a pas de carte vidéo, la puce Radeon X1600 est soudée directement sur la carte mère sur ce modèle.

Par contre, ta bande noire verticale, ça pourrait venir de la dalle ou d'une des nappes plutôt que de la puce vidéo ou de la VRam. En général, quand c'est la puce ou la VRam, ça te fait des artefacts sur tout l'écran, juste une bande noire, ça ressemble à une rangée de transistors qui ne s'allument plus (j'avais une ligne rouge comme ça sur un vieux Sony Vaio).


----------



## Big Ben (28 Mars 2022)

Je cherche à alléger mon stock de mémoire vive, j’en ai des quantités dont je n’en aurais que faire.

Je donne des barrettes de SDRAM, DDR 1/2, j’ai un peu de tout n’hésitez pas à me MP et je regarderais si j’ai ce qu’il vous faut en stock. Je ne peux pour la plus part pas les tester.

J’ai aussi quelques barrettes de 30 et 72pin de rab mais rien de très gros en capacité pour celles là, échange possible contre de la RAM pour 4400 et/ou de la FPM 168pin 5v 2k-refresh.

Je tenterai de dresser une liste au fur et à mesure.

Disponible en région lyonnaise ou envoi postal à vos frais.

D’autres pièces à venir !


----------



## koquille (31 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,
je recherche une série de disquettes pour PowerBooK 1400CS/133 pour réinstaller le système (mac os 8 je pense). Merci


----------



## Big Ben (31 Mars 2022)

Sur disquette ça va être compliqué, le 1400 était livré avec 7.5.2.

Le mieux est de se procurer un 8.1, 8.5/8.6 (je ne sais plus laquelle est la plus stable) ou un 9.1.

Si tu n’as pas de lecteur cd il y en a qui passent sur le bon coin parfois.
Sinon vi une compactflash et son adaptateur dans le slot pcmcia


----------



## stansteph54 (24 Avril 2022)

dapi a dit:


> Donne adaptateur écran mac vers VGA. 2 mâle/mâle et  1 femelle/femelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je serais bien intéressé pour tester un LC475 sans écran. merci


----------



## Furo (8 Juin 2022)

Hello, je suis à la recherche d'engrenages pour lecteur de disquettes, Merci ^^


----------



## tantoillane (8 Juin 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Hello, je suis à la recherche d'engrenages pour lecteur de disquettes, Merci ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est spécifique  A l'imprimante 3D ?


----------



## Furo (8 Juin 2022)

tantoillane a dit:


> C'est spécifique  A l'imprimante 3D ?


Pas spécialement, c'est meme un problème courant ^^' (image du site de gpbonneau)
Mais oui pourquoi pas à l'imprimante 3D, c'est resistant? (j'ai trouvé ce lien là ci jamais ^^: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4167139)


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Juin 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Pas spécialement, c'est meme un problème courant ^^' (image du site de gpbonneau)
> Mais oui pourquoi pas à l'imprimante 3D, c'est resistant? (j'ai trouvé ce lien là ci jamais ^^: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4167139)



Ceux qu'on trouve sur la baie sont imprimés en 3D pour la plupart.
Mais la plupart viennent des US et avec les taxes et les frais de port c'est beaucoup trop cher.

Il y a un vendeur en Italie, c'est déjà plus abordable :








						Apple  Macintosh 1x GEAR for 800K or 2M SONY FLOPPY DRIVE MP-F51W MP-F75W  | eBay
					

Les meilleures offres pour Apple  Macintosh 1x GEAR for 800K or 2M SONY FLOPPY DRIVE MP-F51W MP-F75W sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



					www.ebay.fr


----------



## Furo (8 Juin 2022)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ceux qu'on trouve sur la baie sont imprimés en 3D.
> Mais la plupart viennent des US et avec les taxes et les frais de port c'est beaucoup trop cher.
> 
> Il y a un vendeur en Italie, c'est déjà plus abordable :
> ...


Ouais mais les vendeurs les vendent à l'unité, je me suis dis que ça serait plus simple de demander (et de payer évidemment) à quelqu'un qui possèdent une imprimante 3D, d'en imprimer plusieurs


----------



## Furo (11 Juin 2022)

Update: je pense que c'est mieux avec de la résine pour l'impression 3D


----------



## woz86 (14 Juin 2022)

Furo a dit:


> Update: je pense que c'est mieux avec de la résine pour l'impression 3D


Oui pour l’imprévu de pignon en 3D, une imprimante résine est plus adaptée.


----------



## Le Belge (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Au détour d’une brocante, j’ai eu la chance de tomber sur un iMac G4 en boîte. 50€, belle affaire 
il était vendu comme HS. 
De retour à la maison, je l’ai branché et j‘ai constaté qu’il s’allumait. MIRACLE.

Malheureusement, le disque dur est vide, sans os.
Le lecteur DVD / CD est HS. J’ai totalement démonté la bête pour tout nettoyer, mais ça n‘a pas aidé.

Bref, je suis à la recherche d’un lecteur DVD qui serait compatible avec l’imac g4 20 pouces. Si quelqu‘un en a un, ça serait génial. Sinon, pourriez-vous m’orienter vers un modèle compatible, même neuf s’il le faut ?

Merci d’avance,

Rémy.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2022)

Un lecteur de DVD Firewire ou un disque dur du même métal sur lequel tu rétablirait une image de DVD d'installation pourrait faire l'affaire. Par ailleurs, si tu as un autre Mac PPC, tu peux aussi utiliser le mode "target" pour procéder à l'installations.

Sinon, les graveurs ATAPI de Pioneer (série DVR, de 104 à 116, de mémoire) sont parfaitement compatibles.


----------



## Le Belge (17 Juillet 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un lecteur de DVD Firewire ou un disque dur du même métal sur lequel tu rétablirait une image de DVD d'installation pourrait faire l'affaire. Par ailleurs, si tu as un autre Mac PPC, tu peux aussi utiliser le mode "target" pour procéder à l'installations.
> 
> Sinon, les graveurs ATAPI de Pioneer (série DVR, de 104 à 116, de mémoire) sont parfaitement compatibles



Je n’avais pas pensé au mode target. Je ne savais pas que ca existait avant les Mac Intel. Je vais essayer ça merci.
Merci aussi pour les références des lecteurs dvd, je vais acheter ça!

Encore merci!


----------



## dandu (17 Juillet 2022)

Ca existe depuis les PowerBook 1x0 

Mais sinon, au moins pour une install, n'importe quel lecteur optique en IDE fonctionne dans un iMac. Y a quelques trucs qui demandent un lecteur "validé" par Apple, mais c'est plus lié à la gravure par exemple. La seule contrainte, c'est de vérifier qu'on peut facilement enlever la face du tiroir.


----------



## patrickg53 (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

j'ai ce lecteur IDE plat à donner si ça peut aider. J'ai Google la référence DV-28SL, j'ai appris que c'était un 8x mais pas s'il faisait graveur.


----------



## Cagette (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai un IMAC 21,5" de 2009 ou 2010 à donner.

Je n'arrive pas a trouver la reference exacte car celle sur la facture d'origine ne correspond pas a celle du site Apple.
Il est décédé de sa belle mort cet été. Soit le disque dur est mort (ssd 1to), soit la carte mère. Disque dur impossible a reformater après diverses tentatives. 

Je n'ai pas de cable me permettant de faire un connection en mode Target pour affiner le diagnostic carte mère/disque dur.
Il est en métropole Lilloise avec son cable d'alimentation mais pas de clavier ni de souris. Tout est nickel, écran, lecteur DVD, lecteur carte SD, ports USB, Firewire, Ethernet.

Idéalement pour une remise en main propre car je n'ai pas de carton assez grand pour le moment pour l'envoyer, mais ca se discute.


----------



## tantoillane (2 Décembre 2022)

Cagette a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un IMAC 21,5" de 2009 ou 2010 à donner.
> 
> Je n'arrive pas a trouver la reference exacte car celle sur la facture d'origine ne correspond pas a celle du site Apple.
> ...


Helllloooooooooowwww,

Moi je suis preneur, j'adore les machins qui ne machinent pas comme on voudrait  On va lui refaire une santé au bestiau !
Tu es dans quel coin ?


----------



## tantoillane (2 Décembre 2022)

J'en profite pour proposer un iMac G4. C'est en fait celui de @Pascal 77. Il lui fallait quelques condos neuf, un peu de pâte thermique, un bon ... *UN SACREEEE  *nettoyage mais il est magnifique !!!

Il a un SSD via un adaptaeur IDE-SADA ..., ..., ... . OOHHH, toi le geek du fond, ça va !!! Oui, ça ne sert à rien d'avoir un SSD dans un G4, mais j'ai fait avec ce que j'avais sous la main !
Il est gonflé en RAM comme Phil Heath.
Le lecteur DVD est certes un combo mais il est récalcitrant, très récalcitrant ! J'ai dû le découper légèrement pour accéder à son petit bouton. Métaphore mise de côté, pour mettre un galette là dedans il faut ouvrir manuellement la trappe extérieure de l'iMac et enfoncer un trombone dans le trou du lecteur pour forcer l'ouverture du plateau. J'ai bien essayé de vaseliner ses petits roulements, mais rien y fait, la meilleur solution reste un bon coup de trombone dans son petit trou  ...

Voilà, voilà, bref, disons qu'il est impec' et même si je pourrais bien le cacher dans un carton pendant mon déménagement, j'ai le sentiment que ça me couterait de m'occuper bien plus d'autre peti... 

A céder à un romantique de belle pomme uniquement, et merci encore à @Pascal 77 pour ce super projet de remise en état 

Pour les portraits de l'arbre généalogique, c'est ici

Biz,


----------



## Cagette (5 Décembre 2022)

tantoillane a dit:


> Helllloooooooooowwww,
> 
> Moi je suis preneur, j'adore les machins qui ne machinent pas comme on voudrait  On va lui refaire une santé au bestiau !
> Tu es dans quel coin ?


Bonjour, j'ai completement oublié de mettre ou était la bête ! En region Lilloise !
Si tu veux lui redonner vie, alors je vais lui chercher un carton pour l'envoyer (sauf si on trouve une manière de le transporter jusque chez vous)


----------



## woz86 (9 Décembre 2022)

Si ça intéresse quelqu’un je donne un boîtier de Macintosh IIci.


----------

